# Pregnant or ttc over 35 with teenagers?



## mumof3girls

Hi I'm 38 am pregnant with my 4th child and I have 2 teenagers and a nearly 4 Yr old:) anyone else in a similar position or trying for a baby and have teenagers? I thought it would be nice to have a place to chat about ttc, pregnancy and all the dramas that comes with having teenagers :)


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya! I'm 37 and will be 38 when my 3rd is born have one teenager and a 12 year old :) Haven't told them yet,waiting until the scan.Thought it would be plain sailing telling them cos I know they will be over the moon but my 12 year old son has just informed me he doesn't want a brother or sister yet only a couple of weeks ago he was fine,was kind of gutted when he said that :( I know my daughter will be over the moon :) Always a drama! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh yeah know what you mean lol my eldest knows coz she just figured it out for herself and made me test lol but my 12 nearly 13 Yr old doesn't know and neither does my baby (4yr old) I wanted to wait until I was showing before I told them I know they will be happy they know we have been trying but my step kids have no idea lol they will be very surprised lol don't worry about your son it's amazing what they get used to when they don't have a choice lol :) my kids were stunned when I fell pregnant with my baby they were not happy about sharing me with another child let alone a new husband but they absolutely adore her and my husband lol we have been together 5 yrs now and we are a family in all sense of the word so I know they will be fine when they find out lol :) my eldest daughter is old enough at 19 to have children of her own and that in itself is scary I'm just thankful that she is not ready for all that :) lol


----------



## susan36

hi im 38 in november . and my teenagers are 20. 17 and 15 and im preg with the 4th with a big age gap . they just went ewwwww when i told them lol


----------



## DeeM73

I couldn't believe it when he said that,I was completely gobsmacked!!! Still have another few weeks to the scan so hopefully he will feel different by then.Like I said I know my daughter will be over the moon :) My husband has 4 older kids from a previous marriage but don't know how they will react from certain comments they have made when we joked about having another last year. xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Yeah my dh has 4 kids from a previous marriage and I think they will be shocked they were very shocked when we told them we were pregnant with our lo but they adore her now :) I think the kids will get over it they don't have a choice really lol
Congrats and welcome susan36 :) Kids don't like to think of their parents dtd lol mind u who does lol :)


----------



## Dorian

This is my fourth baby. I have a 17yr, a 13yo and a 7yr, plus a 24yr stepson. My stepson doesn't know yet, but the other three we told a few days ago, and they are all starting to get pretty excited :)


----------



## DeeM73

My husbands kids will be shocked to say the least and goodness knows what other reaction!I know my family will be ok about it.It should be a happy time but I just seem to worry about other people's reaction.This would be my last one and last chance so to speak.xx


----------



## mumof3girls

I know what you mean, everyone was shocked when we fell pregnant with my lo so who knows what they will say this time lol my dad Is really happy for us but I haven't spoken to my mum in 2 years so she will find out through the grape vine I guess lol as for everyone else I'm not letting their reaction get to me this time I think we have every right to make our own decisions with our own husbands and partners and screw everyone else so to speak !!! Lol 
Hi and welcome dorian to the mad house lol :)


----------



## DeeM73

That is very true!!! My husband is the type that couldn't care less what people think or what his family will say.The way he sees it is if they are not happy 'what they going to do?' So true eh!!! Sorry to hear that you don't speak to your mum but so glad your dad is happy :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Your husband Is spot on :) u don't need people taking this amazing moment away from u, and to be honest it's not their problem they won't be there when u wake up 50 times a night and they won't be there when your baby's sick, so don't worry what anyone thinks :) I don't lol we have tried too hard and too long for anyone to rain on my parade :) lol xx
Thanks about my mum but she made her bed and now she can lie in it :) lol so to speak lol she walked away from us because I wouldn't choose between her or dad when they split 2 yrs ago so she chose to live without me and my wonderful dh and kids, I have learnt to live without her and now I think it's her loss! I still have an amazing dad that still loves me and that's all that matters :)


----------



## moggi

susan36 said:


> hi im 38 in november . and my teenagers are 20. 17 and 15 and im preg with the 4th with a big age gap . they just went ewwwww when i told them lol

I'm 38 in November and my youngest is 15 too. Told my eldest daughter a couple of days ago, I had to, its her 18th birthday this Saturday and she would think it was very odd if I wasn't drinking lol. She said she already knew (not sure how) so that made things a bit easier for me. Haven't told youngest yet but might just go for it later.


----------



## Mabythistime

I am 35 and have a 14 year old foster care son. (obviously there are reasons why he is not with his real parents). I have basically looked after him from birth every night and later on weekends and later when I got my own house, he moved in with us and we are a happy family.

I was very worried about telling him, as "our" family is very imporant to him and his first security he has ever had in his life.

But, big was my surprise when at first he did not believe. An hour later...he asked really?, then wanted to know if its a boy or girl...and gave a little smile.

The next evening..I was about 7 or 8 weeks along..I got home. He came to sit next to me...and he pushed his head against my stomach. I was like: HALLLOOO What you doing? and he said...I just want to hear the baby!

That was so special to me.


----------



## DeeM73

That's the type of person my husband is though whereas I worry about others rather than myself.I'd love to be like my husband in that sense but I may surprise myself when the news is out!!!!!
Yeah it is your mum's loss which is a shame,I have a similar situation with my dad.We do speak but to me he is a birthday and Christmas dad(dad split up with my mum when she found she was pregnant with me,my mum wanted to settle and get married but he said no he was too young so she told him to beat it!)I got in touch with him when I was 18 but it wasn't the reaction I was kind of expecting and although I've tried many times to get some sort of relationship it's gone nowhere so I called it a day and just see him whenever.I do feel for my kids but like you I see it as his loss.I do have 2 half sisters and half brother but only see one of my sisters about twice a year.I see it as they know where I am,not doing anymore running.I blame my dad for this but they will see the light at some point.Sorry for that little rant!!!!
That's true also it's not their problem,it will be us that will be dealing with the joys of a newborn not them xx


----------



## future_numan

I am 39 years old and I have four daughters ( this is my 5th pregnancy) aged 21, 20, 18 and 18 months old.. so there is a 17 year age gap between my youngest daughters
We have not told anyone about this pregnancy as of yet.. we plan to wait till we are safely out of the first tri.
I am very sure my older girls will be excited about it.. they adore Emily and spoil her to bits..


----------



## Mabythistime

future_numan said:


> I am 39 years old and I have four daughters ( this is my 5th pregnancy) aged 21, 20, 18 and 18 months old.. so there is a 17 year age gap between my youngest daughters
> We have not told anyone about this pregnancy as of yet.. we plan to wait till we are safely out of the first tri.
> I am very sure my older girls will be excited about it.. they adore Emily and spoil her to bits..

I have always loved babies and children...I clearly remember when I was in high school, I really really really wished for my mom to have another baby. But, big was the dissapointment when I heard her shop was closed :haha: I was the youngest of 3 daughters.

Your older children are really also blessed :hugs: It can be really tough with teens sometimes if they do not like an idea, and generally it takes a lot to convince them otherwise, But I really hope that everyone who has older children will receive happiness from them about the new babies :happydance:


----------



## dragonfly36

I am 36 and this is my 4th baby. I have 3 older children. My son is 18 and my daughters are 13 & 10. When I told my kids my 13yr was not happy at all. She cried and cried. It really hurt my feelings. She thought things would change and she would have to watch the baby. She has a friend that has 2 younger brothers and she is always watching them and not allowed to do things because she has to take care of her brothers. All of my children are very happy about the baby. We are having a boy which is what everyone was hoping for.


----------



## stickybean4

I am 37 and currently 23 weeks. I have three teenage sons 18 17 16. All three of them are so excited.


----------



## Wind

I am 29 weeks pregnant with twins. My son is 13 and my daughter is 8. They are both beyond excited. I honestly didn't expect my son to be, but he has really surprised me.


----------



## DeeM73

I think that's what my son thinks too that things will change.Although they don't know he said out of the blue that he doesn't want a baby brother or sister.I said why he had changed his mind and the reason was that it would cry all the time and he wouldn't be able to sleep!I said it would be that wouldn't get sleep not him!!I get the feeling that he thinks it will all be change but it won't.I hope your daughter feels better about it,such a shame about her friend xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Mabythistime said:


> I am 35 and have a 14 year old foster care son. (obviously there are reasons why he is not with his real parents). I have basically looked after him from birth every night and later on weekends and later when I got my own house, he moved in with us and we are a happy family.
> 
> I was very worried about telling him, as "our" family is very imporant to him and his first security he has ever had in his life.
> 
> But, big was my surprise when at first he did not believe. An hour later...he asked really?, then wanted to know if its a boy or girl...and gave a little smile.
> 
> The next evening..I was about 7 or 8 weeks along..I got home. He came to sit next to me...and he pushed his head against my stomach. I was like: HALLLOOO What you doing? and he said...I just want to hear the baby!
> 
> That was so special to me.

Welcome maybethistime what an amazing story it takes a very special person to bring a child into your life that is not your and make him your own :) he sounds like a very special boy and at 15 turning into an amazingly grown up man :) it sounds as though he is the man he is becoming because of you :) that is a very special moment and everything he sees from here on end will make him a wonderful father when the time is right :) congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## mumof3girls

moggi said:


> susan36 said:
> 
> 
> hi im 38 in november . and my teenagers are 20. 17 and 15 and im preg with the 4th with a big age gap . they just went ewwwww when i told them lol
> 
> I'm 38 in November and my youngest is 15 too. Told my eldest daughter a couple of days ago, I had to, its her 18th birthday this Saturday and she would think it was very odd if I wasn't drinking lol. She said she already knew (not sure how) so that made things a bit easier for me. Haven't told youngest yet but might just go for it later.Click to expand...

Hello again moggi and congratulations again:) it's funny how are kids just seem to know lol my eldest made me do a pregnancy test coz she didn't believe me when I said I wasn't pregnant lol I was trying to protect her incase something terrible happened because I had a m/c in feb, but she wasnt fooled lol and yesterday my 12 nearly 13 yr old gave me a hug and I said not so tight because she squished my bbs and she said don't worry mummy o won't hurt the baby lol she hasn't been told I'm pregnant lol but she knows like she knew I was pregnant with my lo 4 yrs ago lol they are alot smarter than we give them credit for :)


----------



## mumof3girls

DeeM73 said:


> That's the type of person my husband is though whereas I worry about others rather than myself.I'd love to be like my husband in that sense but I may surprise myself when the news is out!!!!!
> Yeah it is your mum's loss which is a shame,I have a similar situation with my dad.We do speak but to me he is a birthday and Christmas dad(dad split up with my mum when she found she was pregnant with me,my mum wanted to settle and get married but he said no he was too young so she told him to beat it!)I got in touch with him when I was 18 but it wasn't the reaction I was kind of expecting and although I've tried many times to get some sort of relationship it's gone nowhere so I called it a day and just see him whenever.I do feel for my kids but like you I see it as his loss.I do have 2 half sisters and half brother but only see one of my sisters about twice a year.I see it as they know where I am,not doing anymore running.I blame my dad for this but they will see the light at some point.Sorry for that little rant!!!!
> That's true also it's not their problem,it will be us that will be dealing with the joys of a newborn not them xx

My parents were together for 40 yrs they split up, she decided to live by herself and cut everyone from her life except my brother and he lives 5 hours away by flying so she barley gets to see him either but you know that is her loss she misses out on our new baby ( it would be really funny if it's a boy because she always only wanted boys and when I had 3 girls she was disappointed she always wanted a grandson so if it's a boy she will miss out on him growing up and knowing his nana) my girls were wrecked when she disappeared from our lives they felt betrayed and now my little one doesn't even know or remember her and she thinks my dads girlfriend is her nana although she calls her by her first name. It's strange how life takes twists and turns and when u get pregnant no matter what the age you lose friends and u gain new ones it's a strange strange world we live in :)


----------



## mumof3girls

future_numan said:


> I am 39 years old and I have four daughters ( this is my 5th pregnancy) aged 21, 20, 18 and 18 months old.. so there is a 17 year age gap between my youngest daughters
> We have not told anyone about this pregnancy as of yet.. we plan to wait till we are safely out of the first tri.
> I am very sure my older girls will be excited about it.. they adore Emily and spoil her to bits..

Welcome future_numan and congrats :) wow 4 daughters and I thought I had it good with 3 lol and I'm also predicted a boy this time wouldn't it be great? I'm sure you will be happy with either as am I but would u prefer to have a boy?


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome dragonfly36, wind and stickybean4 congratulations yeah teenagers are funny aren't they lol my children change their minds from one day to the next but that's what children do I'm afraid, one day they have a bestfriend and the next day they hate them and then u turn around again and their bestfriends again and we are suppose to keep up with that lol so don't worry they will all come around and when the babies are born they will forget they ever had doubts :) wow twins??? How do u feel? Are u sick all the time ?how soon did u get your bfp? Sorry for all the questions but I had a dream I was having twins and because I'm only 2 days from 6 weeks I haven't found out how many I'm having lol so please share what it was like in early pregnancy :)


----------



## DeeM73

My parents were together for 40 yrs they split up, she decided to live by herself and cut everyone from her life except my brother and he lives 5 hours away by flying so she barley gets to see him either but you know that is her loss she misses out on our new baby ( it would be really funny if it's a boy because she always only wanted boys and when I had 3 girls she was disappointed she always wanted a grandson so if it's a boy she will miss out on him growing up and knowing his nana) my girls were wrecked when she disappeared from our lives they felt betrayed and now my little one doesn't even know or remember her and she thinks my dads girlfriend is her nana although she calls her by her first name. It's strange how life takes twists and turns and when u get pregnant no matter what the age you lose friends and u gain new ones it's a strange strange world we live in :)[/QUOTE]

Certainly is a strange world we live in!!!! But I guess that's life!! That's sad about your mum but really happy for your dad that he has met someone else.Your mum will miss out big time,so silly too and it's the kids that take the brunt :( xx


----------



## mtnprotracy

Well, it doesn't look like you're alone! I have a 16, 15, and 12 year-old---all boys! I'm 40, and our 4th child is due in May :). The teenage drama has hit my house---the boys shared the news with everybody last week---we wanted to wait, but they were too excited :D! Best of luck!!!


----------



## mumof3girls

Lol it's funny isn't it how kids want to tell everyone lol I want to be able to yell it to the world but no such luck lol I have to wait until I'm 12 weeks coz I just don't want to have to tell everyone again if it doesn't work out! Good luck :)


----------



## suzimc

My kids were desperate to tell their friend but now that they're allowed to i think they've lost interest! My 12 year old was worried about crying and noise at night but he's come round to the idea although he says if its a boy he'll share with his big brother and let it have his room as he's absolutely not sharing with the baby!!xx


----------



## mumof3girls

That's funny lol my eldest has just informed me that she wants to move out lol but she said what If I want to come back? She has a granny flat out the back and I said if she moved out my second child would get her room and my lo would get the 2nd ones room and the baby will have the lo's room which is co joined to ours it would be perfect but imagine if she does want to come back lol we would have to keep the baby and the lo in the same room nightmare!!! Especially if it's a boy he will eventually need his own room coz I'm pretty sure the girls are not going to want to share with him lol


----------



## VoodooDoll

Just popping in to join the thread to say hello, hope you don't mind, and will try and read it all after work. I have an 18 year old daughter who has just started university this week, and a soon to be 17 year old son who is studying for his a-levels. I've just turned 40 myself but had a very sober celebration as I found out I was pregnant after 19 months ttc . My family and my husband's family are really excited. My friends think I've lost the plot!


----------



## moggi

mumof3girls said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susan36 said:
> 
> 
> hi im 38 in november . and my teenagers are 20. 17 and 15 and im preg with the 4th with a big age gap . they just went ewwwww when i told them lol
> 
> I'm 38 in November and my youngest is 15 too. Told my eldest daughter a couple of days ago, I had to, its her 18th birthday this Saturday and she would think it was very odd if I wasn't drinking lol. She said she already knew (not sure how) so that made things a bit easier for me. Haven't told youngest yet but might just go for it later.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello again moggi and congratulations again:) it's funny how are kids just seem to know lol my eldest made me do a pregnancy test coz she didn't believe me when I said I wasn't pregnant lol I was trying to protect her incase something terrible happened because I had a m/c in feb, but she wasnt fooled lol and yesterday my 12 nearly 13 yr old gave me a hug and I said not so tight because she squished my bbs and she said don't worry mummy o won't hurt the baby lol she hasn't been told I'm pregnant lol but she knows like she knew I was pregnant with my lo 4 yrs ago lol they are alot smarter than we give them credit for :)Click to expand...

Awwww it is strange isn't it? I did tell my youngest who couldn't look at me and then said ok, is there anything else you've got to say mom because i'm going out now. I really felt like i'd put my foot in it and you know what its like once its said you can't take it back can you? Anyway........ After she'd come back from seeing her friend she seemed completely different. Apparently they'd been talking about it and now she's really excited about being a big sister. 

Teenagers eh? They're a strange breed lol :wacko:


----------



## moggi

VoodooDoll said:


> Just popping in to join the thread to say hello, hope you don't mind, and will try and read it all after work. I have an 18 year old daughter who has just started university this week, and a soon to be 17 year old son who is studying for his a-levels. I've just turned 40 myself but had a very sober celebration as I found out I was pregnant after 19 months ttc . My family and my husband's family are really excited. My friends think I've lost the plot!

Hiya VoodooDoll :flower:


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi voodoodoll you are so welcome of course we don't mind lol :) and congrats 19 months of ttc that's amazing :) it would be great if u could tell your story on my journal I have a couple of ladies who are still ttc after just as many and more months it would be great for them to hear that there is still hope after 19 months and 40 yrs old :) they need some hope :) 
And moggi teenagers are a breed of their own Hun once they have a h2h with a friend the whole world changes for them lol :)


----------



## moggi

mumof3girls said:


> And moggi teenagers are a breed of their own Hun once they have a h2h with a friend the whole world changes for them lol :)

So true lol :)


----------



## vix1972

I am 39 in december, I have one 15 year old daughter and am due in May next year. My daughter did not take the news too well at the weekend and is now studiously ignoring anything to do with it. She gets annoyed when I am sick or tired too and as I had a mmc in jan at 12+ weeks she says its not real yet. I can understand her worries as I am a nervous wreck but could she keep them to herself, for once please arghh!


----------



## DeeM73

I'm sure it will take time for you daughter to get round it,try not to worry.I have all that to come!Take care x


----------



## mumof3girls

She is probably just scared and doesn't want to let herself love this baby until it's showing was she ok with the last one? My daughter was really mad at me when I told her I was pregnant with my last child it took her until I was showing for her to come to love her too they don't like sharing their mums with anyone especially when it's just been the two of you, don't worry let her vent and I promise you she will come around :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Ok update on my little chicken :) I had a scare yesterday I woke up and I had all the normal symptoms then exactly 1hour later all symptoms just disappeared I freaked out and went to the hospital prepared for the worst I spent 2 hours waiting only to have an informal ultrasound and to be told um sorry can't find the heartbeat will need to book u in for a formal ultrasound, so I went home and then went to my 6 week check up with my normal doctor which was yesterday anyway and he booked me in for the same day ultra sound with the words threatened abortion written on the scan papers, so went to scan and they did a normal ultrasound on my belly and saw the baby but no heartbeat by this stage I thought that was it, and I was trying to be brave and not to cry, the scan man said should I do the internal scan it will show a clearer picture but it's up to u, he didn't want to put me through more than what I had already gone through but I needed to know for sure so he did it, low and behold there was my little chicken looking perfect and clear and there was it's little heart beating away :) I'm so glad I decided to have that done otherwise they would have given my baby up for dead, I'm so grateful we found the heartbeat coz I love this little chicken so much and I would have been devastated if it had turned out differently, well if anyone's interested I have pictures on my journal of my 6 week ultrasound :) you are all welcome to come and take a look :)


----------



## DeeM73

Glad all is well :happydance: xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks dee :) how's you bubs doing?


----------



## DeeM73

Fine thanks :) another few weeks til scan I think.Seems to be dragging!!x


----------



## mumof3girls

I know it feels like forever how many weeks are u again?


----------



## DeeM73

10 weeks not long to wait but the past few weeks have felt like months!!! x


----------



## Louise73

Hello,im 38 with a 17 year old son and am almost 19 weeks preg:happydance:
Son is thrilled to bits x:hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome louise73 :) wow huge gap :) there will be almost 20 years between my first and my 4th but I have 2 in between :) 
My 19 Yr old hates me at the moment she is very temperamental at the moment and the littlest things set her off, my husband was pretending to drink her drink and she stormed out saying she hates us all and that she can't wait to move out!! Lol ok ???? What the hell did I do??? Gosh anyone would think she was the pregnant one lol (no she's not lol) she's getting my symptoms I think lol 1 hr later she sent me a text as if nothing happened saying I love u lol teenagers are so weird lol


----------



## ambreen359

Hi i am 40 with two young adults 19 and 20 due sun


----------



## stickybean4

hi voodoo doll. im 37 and have 18 17 16 boys. i also had the are you crazy comments.


----------



## mumof3girls

Me too lol :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome ambreen359 congratulations :) did u say your due today??? Oh my good luck Hun I hope to see u back here once bubs is born and you can let us know what sex you had :) good luck :)


----------



## poppy666

Hi i have 3 older boys aged 18, 19 and 20 when i got pregnant with my 4th son Korben at 39 i think the older 3 was more shocked me and OH dtd at first to concieve another :haha: Did notice once Korben was born the 18 and 19 year olds had a bit of jealousy going on especially the 18yr old 'maybe because he'd been the youngest for so long' :shrug: but they all love their baby brother to bits now.

Pregnant for the last time now aged 41 with a girl and its not really bothered them this time around or shocked them, so all good for now.


----------



## mumof3girls

Wow that's amazing poppy did u try for a girl or did u just let nature decide? Being that I have 3 girls I want a boy but I would still be happy with a girl but it would be nice, this is my last chance at a boy so we did it all by the book this time :) doesn't hurt to try :) we read a book about it and followed all the rules and now just have to wait about 8 weeks or so before we find out :) Fxd but like I said it won't bother me either way lol :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Hey dee how's the nerves for your scan going are u freaking out yet or just really excited?


----------



## poppy666

LOL No i just let nature take its course, really wanted a girl with my 3rd & 4th boy... was temping whilst TTC this one and only DTD 2 days before ovulation and day of ovulation so knew i run the risk of another boy doing it on those days as they say 'The further away from ovulation the better for a girl' but think that theory went through the window cos im having a girl :cloud9:

Fx'd you have your little man in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh oh we dtd the same time oh bugger lol geez I really hope I get a boy :) the only hope I have so far is that I was really sick with all three girls and this time I'm not so I hope it's a sign :) Fxd :)


----------



## poppy666

They do say nearer the ovulation the more chance of a boy :winkwink: so you never know.


----------



## mumof3girls

Gosh I hope so lol :) with the girls I also craved sweet things and this time around its salty things :) what did u notice was different with a boy pregnancy to a girls?


----------



## poppy666

Savoury with all my boys and sweets, ice lollies with this one, love slush puppies now im getting urge for one and i cant get one :haha:


----------



## mumof3girls

Lol well that gives me hope :) thankyou I'm doing one of those gender tests like a pregnancy test at 10 weeks but really that's just for fun :) won't find out until 5 weeks after that at 15 weeks when get a 3d ultrasound done :) good luck with your birth it's getting close now :)


----------



## poppy666

Thanks! and update thread when you find out would love to know :hugs:


----------



## DeeM73

mumof3girls said:


> Hey dee how's the nerves for your scan going are u freaking out yet or just really excited?


No appointment yet :( boo hoo!!x


----------



## emma33

hey im going to be 34 when LO arrives .. i have a 14 yr old son and a 12 yr old daughter.. they were both pretty shocked when we told them daughter told me i was to old and my son said havent you heard of condoms..lol:haha: anyhow there used to the idea now and quite happy about it... well they have no choice..lol xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Dee - when are u going to make it? Or does the doc have to do it? 

Welcome emma33 kids are funny aren't they lol :) loved your sons comment :)


----------



## DeeM73

Just waiting on an appointment from the hospital.I was at the midwife on the 16th and everything was sent away etc.Shouldn't be too long though! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay can't wait are u going to post a pic? Would love to see your beautiful bubby :)


----------



## DeeM73

Guess what came through the post there??!! Can't believe it after you just asking me!!! ha ha My appointment is the 14th of October!!xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Ha ha woohoo lol :) yay wicked so I want to see baby pics very soon :) xx


----------



## DeeM73

Will certainly post them :) So nervous!!!! ha ha xx


----------



## mumof3girls

You'll be fine Hun so how far along will u be when you get your scan done?


----------



## DeeM73

I'll be 12 weeks 6 days :) Should be more relaxed at my age instead of nervous!!! ha ha Thank you :hugs: x


----------



## mumof3girls

Ahhh at least you will 
Have past the crucial stage :) I can't wait till I'm 20 weeks then I can relax a little :) 
Well off to work grrr can't wait for 5.30 pm lol I wish it was my day off today I'm sooo tired and it's only 8.15 am lol I need some holidays roll on next week when I get 3 weeks yay :) xo


----------



## DeeM73

So tired too :( Only 2 weeks to go then off on holiday :) Be good not to set the alarm!!! xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Yeah I'll say :) well I'm 7 weeks today woohoo :) I did a gendermaker test yesterday and it was a dark purple almost grey but when I first did it it was blue straight away then turned dark purple/grey so not sure if it's a boy or a girl?? Did the ring over the belly test and it said boy, Chinese chart says boy, and will do the bi carb soda test and see what that says in a few mins so will update that shortly ;) just thought I would do all these tests for fun, will have my gender 3d ultrasound in 7 weeks so will know for sure then :) my gut instinct says boy but it said that last time and I was wrong although my first 2 children my gut said girls and I was right so not sure, all my friends keep saying " u don't have boys you'll have another girl" optimistic aren't they lol :) but I have hope still at least for the next 7 weeks anyway lol :) does anyone want to take a guess at what they think I'm having? I have my ultr sound pic from 6 weeks on my journal (not that u can see much but have a guess anyway, and if there is anyone who is psychic please feel free to let me know what u think too :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Ok I did the bi carb test and for a girl it's suppose to be no fizz and if it's a boy fizz, well it was no fizz, however my bump buddy did the test and she got no fizz too and she's having a boy confirmed by ultrasound lol so who knows just another old wives tale?


----------



## mumof3girls

So has anyone found out what they are having or tried any of these old wives tales tests? It would be interesting to see if any of them work :)


----------



## Dorian

I like the chinese gender one. I think it was accurate for all three of my previous babes. This time it's predicting another boy...so we'll see...but we'll wait till babe is born to see :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Mine too says boy so it would be nice to see if it comes true :) did u try the bi carb soda test?


----------



## Dorian

No Mumof3girls, I haven't tried any of the other predictors. Although I find that one interesting too, and just might do it one day.


----------



## mumof3girls

It was fun to do although it said girl lol so I think my baby hasnt decided whether it wants to be a boy or a girl yet lol :) it was easy too, I just mixed 1 part bi carb to 1 part fmu, if it fizzes it's a boy if it doesn't it's a girl but like I have said before my bump buddy did it and she got girl, but later found out she's having a boy :) lol


----------



## mumof3girls

Hey dee has the countdown started for your scan???? Are u getting excited :)


----------



## DeeM73

Think I'm more nervous!!lol x


----------



## mumof3girls

You will be just fine Hun and u will get to see your beautiful little one :) I'm jealous lol :) I can't wait till I can see my little chicken again :) 8 weeks today so I still have 6 weeks until next u/s unless they want to do one earlier but I thought I would just have a 3d one done at 14 weeks so I could see the sex at the same time :) good luck Hun I will be thinking of you and will be excited to see a pic of your little one :)


----------



## DeeM73

Aww thank you so much :hugs: thought about the 3d one too :) will certainly post a pic,hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thankyou yes I'm really great just feeling really tired have been having weird sleeping patterns awake asleep awake asleep all day long lol. how have u been sleeping? I feel like I have a baby in the house already lol Is it just me or do u feel like that too? Weird lol


----------



## DeeM73

Yeah I'm really tired too :( sleeping isn't that great and up through the night too :( so it's not just you!Maybe we are getting prepared!!ha ha x


----------



## mnjhowell

Oh Thank Heavens!!! I am so glad I found this thread!! I have an 18, 16, 14, and 11 year old and now 5 weeks pregnant. People think I am out of my mind for starting all over, and maybe I am!! Hi my name is Melissa, I am 34, Dh 36 and this is our first child together after 8 years of marriage and a tubal reversal.


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations Melissa! x


----------



## Dorian

Wow Melissa, how exciting. Congrats!


----------



## mumof3girls

Yeah I think we are getting prepared for the sleepless nights ahead :) 
Welcome melissa and congratulations :) we don't think your mad coz we are all in the same boat :) 
Well I have just found out my brothers wife is expecting my very first niece or nephew :) I'm 38 yrs old and I never thought I would become an aunty :) my brother only got married this last June for the first time (he's 35) and his wife hasn't been married before and has no kids and she's the same age so she's having her first baby at 35 :) anyway we are 9 days apart :) I'm spinning :) problem is that they live 5 hours away by plane so it's going to be a very long time before I get to cuddle my little niece or nephew :( oh well never mind I'm just so happy I'm going to be an aunt :) yay


----------



## DeeM73

Great news about going to be an auntie!!! Congratulations!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## InHonor

So glad to find this post---I am 38, have an 18 year old in her freshman year of college and 15 year old and she is a sophomore in high school. Although I am not currently pregnant, I was just over a year ago by complete surprise! Unfortunately she was still born in July of 2010. My husband have been ttc for almost a year, but recently started the journey of seeking treatment from an RE. I have so many questions, but the first one I want to ask is---are we crazy or what!!?? :wacko: I was also wondering if most of you are remarried or starting over with your first (only) husband. I hope that doesn't sound bad---I just mean how many of you are starting over in part because of a second marriage. My husband and I find it hard to find another couple doing what we are doing---but I do understand this is not the "norm".


----------



## mumof3girls

This is my 2nd marriage but I have friends that had another baby when their other 2 kids were teenagers :) your not crazy :) I'm really sorry about your baby gun that must have been Terrible my heart goes out to u and your family xx


----------



## Maple Leaf

Welcome. I have been married to my wonderful husband for 13 years, together for 17 years. we have a 12 yr old daughter and a 9 yr old son. This pregnancy was a wonderful unplanned surprise, but the first time I met my OBGyn....the first question she asked was if i was with a new partner! Lol

To answer your question....yes, I think we are a little bit mad!!


----------



## DeeM73

I've been married for almost 14 years and have a 13year old daughter and a 12 year old son :) Didn't expect to fall pregnant to be honest but there you go! Don't think you are crazy at all,you do what you feel is right :) So sorry to hear what you went through,wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Dorian

I've been married for 18yrs. This was a total, wonderful surprise. We had both thought these days were over with. We have a 17yr, 13yr and 7 yr.

Good luck!


----------



## InHonor

So great to read all these!! I have been with my husband for 20 years this January. We have been married 16.5 years! (yes our oldest was also a bit of a surprise and came before the marriage!) Our baby, Honor Bleu, was a huge surprise but we always talked about "wouldn't it be funny" if we had a baby when our oldest was a senior. Well I think it was a way for God to place it on our hearts because she was a Junior when we found out and she would have been born her Senior year! Losing her rocked our world and this has been a very tough journey of grief for me, but just as hard for my husband and girls. We will never be the same, but we have gotten to our "new" normal. 

Did any of you have any issues with getting pregnant? I am currently on progesterone suppositories from 3 days after ovulation to the day I start my period. I have a short luteal phase and he is trying to lengthen it. Other than that, the RE says I am actually in really good fertility health according to all the testing.


----------



## mummymurray74

hello!

Im 37 and have 4 kids aged 18,13,12,2 and were expecting our last baby im only 4weeks and we found out tuesday. My 18year old daughter is over the moon, the 13 year old.....my husband told him he had to pull his weight as it wasnt fair on me doing everything all the time and to keep his room tidy, to which he replied...well theres only one reason for that, either mum has a backache or shes pregnant!!!

I couldnt help laughing and that let the cat out the bag big time, the 13 year old was the same as the other ladies kids, he was like eeeeerrrgggghhhh!!!! That means you had sex, yuk!!!

So yes i have teenagers, toddler and pregnancy all going on!!!! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi inhonor yes we took 13 months to get pregnant and it felt like forever as I never had any trouble with other 3 although #1 and #3 were a planned surprise #2 was planned and took a few months and a visit to the fs for 1 visit and then found out I was pregnant a few days later, but with #4 we had been trying and trying with no luck so it was a great surprise to see that bfp :) you can see my ttc journey on my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/440735-after-3-girls-would-like-4-boy.html
It's a long but successful read :) good luck :)


----------



## Dorian

Inhonor...well, I had a mc 4 yrs ago. And ever since then neither of us used any contraception. So I guess you can said it took us 4 yrs to get pg, but we weren't trying.


----------



## Rashaa

I have two kids from previous marriage 12 & 15. My youngest is happy, the older is shocked. The kids r spoiled and things will change, but I keep emphasizing with my daughter that this doesnt change oyr relationship to any negative. It is tough. Im in a second marriage and the kids need to be less selfish. But I ubderstand the feelings.


----------



## mumof3girls

It's normalfor kids to feel left out especially whenits a new marriage when we got pregnant with our lo my kids thought I wouldn't have any time left for them but I proved to them it didn't change how much I loved them and now that I'm pregnant again my girls are all over the moon :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Hey dee is it scan time yet???


----------



## DeeM73

Tomorrow and I am so NERVOUS!!!!!! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Good luck hun let me know how u go xx


----------



## DeeM73

I will thanks x


----------



## mumof3girls

Have u had it yet dee?


----------



## DeeM73

Yeah I was there this morning :happydance: It was so emotional and amazing! It was jumping around like crazy and you were able to see the hearbeat :) also got to hear that too :) SOOOOOOO happy!!! Will post a pic over the weekend :) Thanks for asking! xxx


----------



## Dorian

Yah dee!!


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks Dorian! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's fantastic I'm so happy for you hun it's the best feeling in the world when u hear and see your baby xxxx


----------



## DeeM73

It sure is!!! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Was it too early to find out the sex? Or did u not want to know?


----------



## DeeM73

Too early plus we don't want to know! xx


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Just wanted to jump in to this thread...there will be 10 years between my DS and this little one. My significant other has 3 girls ages 10, 12 and 16 so it will be interesting! Nice to read others in the same boat and see how the kids handled it!


----------



## mumof3girls

I understand that :) so when do we get to see a pic ? :) 
Welcome second time mum :) and congratulations :)


----------



## DeeM73

I'm trying to upload it!! x


----------



## DeeM73

Hope this works!x
 



Attached Files:







17-10-2011 12;03;01.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh hello baby :) she's so big :) oh hang on I just said she ??? Lol I forget how many other children do u have and what sex are they??? I think you may be having a girl since I said she :) lol just a guess :) u should get people to guess the nub shot for boy or girl :) I don't really know how that works but u should put it out there and see what people think that do know how it works :) anyone want to take a guess? 
Congratulations Hun that is one beautiful baby u have there :) I can't wait to have my next ultra sound done :) as far as I know my next one will be at 15 weeks and 6 days :) on November 30 :) I can't wait :)


----------



## DeeM73

Aww thanks!!! Funny I think it's a girl too!!! I did have a look online to see how they work it out so got that feeling!!Will maybe do that and see what others think :) I have 2 kids,girl and boy :) my daughter is 13 and my son is 12 :) I just hope NT and blood results come back ok.I bet you can't wait for yours :) looking forward to seeing the pic :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

I just checked out all the nub pics on the net and all the girl guesses looks like yours :) but not many of them actually confirmed gender after so don't know for sure but my friend likes looking at nub shots I'll get her to cone take a look :) I'm sure your bubs will be perfect :)


----------



## DeeM73

That would be great!!!! Yeah fingers crossed for good results :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

9 weeks and 6 days..... And this week has been hell, not only am I feeling tired and grumpy and sick but my father in law died on Friday morning after only being sick for 2 days was a complete shock!!!! But we have to go through his things and organize his funeral for Friday and his house and bills etc but I'm also having a huge amount of trouble with my teenager (eldest dd) she's 19 and acting 12, she has been so nasty the last couple of days and treating me like crap and then posting personal things on Facebook for the world to see, she has made life unbearable this week and I don't know why??? She has decided that she is moving out which at this time is probably for the best because she thinks she is hard done by here, she has a granny flat out the back, rent, bills and food for free and she doesn't help out at all and acts like a brat most of the time, so I think it's time she got out into the real world and see what it's like she hasn't ever paid rent in this house and all her money she gets is hers to do as she wishes (she has a full time job at my work) so since I'm obviously very hard to get along with and obviously too hard on her and ask for way too much of her lol I think it's time she found out what it's really like, I'm hoping it will bring her down a peg or two, I didn't really appreciate what I had until I had to do it on my own so I think it will be good for her ( although I was 16 when I moved out of home and I still had to pay board ) 
So I was just wondering if anyone else has gone through this with their teenager or are going through it !! Coz I really don't know what I'm suppose to do anymore I'm at a loss so any help would be great x


----------



## DeeM73

Sorry to hear the loss of your father-in-law :( Thoughts and prayers for you and the family.I hope things get better with your daughter,I know they all go through phases and it is hard,maybe time on her own will make her realise xx


----------



## mumof3girls

I really hope so coz I don't know how much more we can take this week it's been an emotional Rollercoaster and one that's going to take a very long time to recover from, we all loved my fil and he was my dh only parent left his mum died 10 yrs ago so it's been really hard on him and we also had to go through telling the kids all 7 of them that the papa they loved so much is gone Gosh it's just been a nightmare and now my dd has decided to wage a war against us ??? I just don't understand where this has all come from? But hopefully it will settle down soon Fxd x


----------



## DeeM73

It will settle down.Just not what you need right now.Just take each day as it comes :hugs: xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks Hun and thanks for replying I just needed to vent I think I'm starting to feel a bit better xx


----------



## DeeM73

Glad to hear it :) sometimes it's good talk,makes you feel better :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Can u believe after all that carry on she just text me saying she loves me??? What??? Her mood changes are giving me whiplash !!! I mean what is this bi polar?? Hormones?? Im confused!!! Oh well I'm not giving up though she is going to have to find a place of her own and start acting like an adult and start paying her own rent, bills and food and then maybe she might understand what we have to put up with and with her mood swings on top of that she can be someone else's problem for a while and then maybe she will see that we are not the only ones that think she is selfish !! She seriously needs to grow up!! She's 19 years old and has never left home and I think it's time she does coz I have 2 other children and one on the way who are being affected by her moods and it's upsetting them so much and that's just not right!!! Grrr vent over lol I do feel better !!


----------



## DeeM73

I think you are doing the right thing and making her stand on her own two feet,she has to learn like us all.She might be fine for a little while and then it can all kick of again.Kids are very good playing with our emotions!You have to think of the other 2 aswell cos like you say it will effect them and all your time will be spent dealing with your daughter.Hope things are better today :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks Hun yeah things have improved a bit which is good because we have the funeral today and it would have been more difficult if my dd was still being a bugger so I'm glad she has gotten over it !! Well I'm 10 weeks and 1 day today and yesterday we did another gendermaker test to find out the sex of the baby and it was pink for girl so it will be interesting to see if the u/s confirms it:) still hope it's a boy but it doesn't bother me :) I have my 12 week nucal u/s in 2 weeks so will post a pic of the nub shot when I get it so we can have fun looking at it :) I asked my friend to look at yours but not sure if she has yet but I'll let u know as soon as I know :) I hope you are feeling well dee and buns isn't giving u too much grief lol are u feeling ok? 2nd trimester here you come just 2 days yippee :)


----------



## DeeM73

Glad to hear that things are much better :) maybe losing her grandfather has hit her hard and that's maybe why she acted like that?I'm sure things will be fine and I hope all goes well today.You never know you might get that boy afterall!!! You should give your bump a boys name!!! When I fell pregnant first time round we gave it a girl's name and second time round a boy's name and guess what?! We had a girl first then boy!!!! ha ha Worth a try! Yeah keeping fine thanks,tired but trying to keep myself busy!! Hope you are well! xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thankyou yes it was a beautiful service it went exactly to plan, my dad played the last post and it was beautiful and a major tear jerker :( he choked a couple of times but it was amazing :) was so proud of him :) it was a lovely day and the celebrants was incredible we only met with him less than 24 hours before and gave him a brief encounter of papas life and it's was like he was a friend of his talking about him the next day he just made it perfect :) wish he had have been the celebrant at our wedding :) but all in all a beautiful but very sad day :( when we got out of the service there were more people waiting to go into another funeral and all of a sudden 2 kids about 6 and 10 (boys) came running out of the viewing room after seeing their mum who had passed away from food poisoning balling their eyes out, apparently she was a school teacher and well loved there was hundreds of kids and parents there, and apparently these 2 boys didn't have a dad and their mum was a single mum and didn't see any one else except friends and maybe an uncle with them and apparently they don't have anyone else to look after them it was so sad it broke my heart to see those boys and what were people thinking letting those kids see their mum like that that it just was not right grrr now when they think of their mum that is what they will remember !!! It was the saddest thing I have ever seen even sadder than papas funeral considering he had a fantastic life of almost 77 yrs and these poor kids lost a young mum and now have to grow up without one it's just not fair !!! Sorry for rambling just needed to vent lol but I'm glad it's all over that part anyway now!! 

The kids all took guesses yesterday on what the baby might be... My 3 girls think it's a girl lol my step daughter thinks it's a boy and my dh does too All the guests hoped it would be a boy, but I still think it's a girl too lol I wish it was a boy I really do hope I'm wrong but yeah I think I'm right :) but only time will tell I guess :) I have the boys name and the girls names already picked out :) I like ... Mercy Alexandra for the girl and I like either Alexander Michael Henry or Alexzander Micah Henry for the boy havent decided which spelling I will choose but I think the first one not sure yet :) my dh chose the name last time when we had our daughter he called her Tayler Jean (after his mum Jean who passed away about 10 yrs or so ago) and our boy will be named henry after his dad who just passed away :) and the Michael part of the name is my dads name and also my dd and I have Michele as our middle names so named after us too :) have u got names yet or any your playing with? Xx


----------



## DeeM73

Glad to hear that everything went well and hope you are all doing fine.That was so sad to hear about the young mum :( those poor boys :sad2: life can be so cruel at times.
We haven't thought of names yet but now that our two kids know the happy news I'm sure we will be!!!! xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Congratulations on being 14 weeks hun that's amazing :) it's fun to think of names :) yes it was so cruel watching those poor kids I really feel for them being without a mum or dad!!! Can u believe she died of food poisoning??? So sad!!! I can still see their faces when they saw their mums body it was heartbreaking :( 
Well I hope your feeling well Hun, I'm back at work today after 3 weeks off so that should be interesting lol I'll get to see how much damage they have done since I was away lol have a great day and will talk soon xx


----------



## DeeM73

Aww thank you :) yeah feeling fine thanks,back to reality for me too :( Taking bad with getting up so early again!!! So how was your first day back?Probably like you have never been away! Hope you are keeping well too :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Yeah work was still there like it always is lol sometimes I hate that place love my actual job but sometimes hate the place lol I'm looking forward to going on maternity leave in 6 months lol or more like 5 I think I may leave a month before baby is due don't know will see how I go :)


----------



## Suzyq555

Glad I found this website and this thread! Found out almost 2 weeks ago I am pregnant with our 5th, oldest is 16 and my baby is 8! And it's quite the shock...any encouragement would be great. I am worried about the space, my 4 kids are all buddies and I feel like this one is going to be all left out! lol I'm a worrier and imagine every scenario, I know I'm getting ahead of myself though, I'm barely 6 wks!:)


----------



## DeeM73

Glad your day went well and a feeling it would like you were never away always the same!!!
Hi Suzy!! Welcome :) I know exactly how you feel!! This is our 3rd child,our other 2 are 12 and 13!!! So it's like starting all over.Think I'm still in shock and can't actually believe it's happening!I do worry also but I have found a lot of lovely friends on here that put my mind at ease :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi suzyq welcome and congratulations :) when I had my 3rd little one my girls were 10 and 17 so I know how u feel it was like starting all over again lol I wondered how my older girls would react to a baby in the house but they loved her and still do they treat her like a doll and they are very protective of her:) the only thing I worried about was that my lo was lonely and shes always waiting for the girls to get home and play with her so that's why we decided to have another baby so she had someone to play with and that she wouldn't feel left out with, she is already saying that it's her baby, she says u have my baby in your tummy mummy lol so cute lol :) she tells me I'm giving her a sister to keep and give bottles to and give it a dummy to (as long as the baby has her own bottles and dummy coz the baby won't be big like her and have a big girls dummy and bottle lol its so funny :) we are hoping for a boy and I think my lo will be very disappointed if it's a boy lol I kind of hope it's a girl in a way coz I have a fabulous name for a girl but I would also like a boy too coz we are going to name him after his papa who died last week so it would be fabulous if I had boy/girl twins lol best of both worlds lol but since there is only one baby (unless one was hiding at the 6 week scan) then I'll just have to pick one whichever sex it may be lol 
Dont worry about your other kids I think u will find that they will be fiercely protective of your new baby and they will be thrilled and show the bubs off to everyone they meet lol :) good luck and a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## Suzyq555

Thanks ladies! Dee you are having another one? Wow, thats exciting:) My dad told me when I had just found out, well you better have 2 so this one doesn't get too spoiled, I was like dad let me just get through this okay?!!


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks Suzy!!! This will definitely be my LAST!!!! No doubt it will get spoilt from us and his/her big sister and brother :) The kids are over the moon :happydance: xx When are you due? xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh dee 15 weeks tomorrow :) congratulations :) big hugs from me to u :) a great milestone, I can't wait till I'm 15 weeks just so I can breathe a sigh of relief :) although I'm almost 12 weeks I'm looking forward to stepping over into the 2nd trimester :) how are u feeling hun?


----------



## DeeM73

Aww thank you so much :hugs: I'm feeling fine thanks,a bit tired but trying to keep busy or I would just fall asleep when I'm at home!!!! How are you keeping?Not long til you're in 2nd tri,when's your scan? xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

This Wednesday :) 3 days to go woohoo :) I'm so excited :) I hope everything's ok and that bubs is doing well I'm kind of scared too that bubs won't be ok coz u here horror stories on here sometimes of people going for their 12 week u/s and the baby never grew past a certain week and they didn't even have any signs of it happening so that freaks me out a bit but I'm trying to stay calm and busy to try and keep my mind off it but its really hard but also another part of me says it will all be ok but after having an early m/c in feb 2011 I still get scared it will happen again but trying not to think about it!! Lol when do u go for your next u/s ? Do u get one at 18/20 weeks? We do but I'll have the 3d/4d one before that at 16 weeks just to find out the gender and then by the 18/20 week one we should know for sure anyway but it's good to have both so I can reassured that they don't get it wrong lol a friend of mine was telling me the other day that her friend had an u/s done at 18/20 weeks to find out gender and they said it was 99% a boy so she named they baby and did up the nursery in a boys theme and when the baby was born it was a girl lol huge surprise lol I would hate it if that happened to me lol anyway I meant to ask what do u do for work? My title is Manchester manager but basically I'm in charge of the Manchester department in a busy well know furniture and bedding store and Im in charge of things like sheets quilts quilt covers towels cushions etc sounds boring I know but Im also in charge of doing all the display rooms and making them look pretty etc so I'm kind of like an interior designer as well :) I love the job but sometimes the place sucks lol :)


----------



## Suzyq555

I'm due in June, I'm just over 6 weeks. Third baby in June!:)


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Suzi!! June is a great month for birthdays. :D lol


----------



## DeeM73

Will be thinking of you Wednesday and I'm sure everything will be fine :) I know how feel cos I felt exactly the same and still do.Wasn't like this with the other 2!!!! Maybe cos I'm older!!!! ha ha My next scan is on December the 8th and hoping to get 3D one too so the kids can see :) I have heard that before about the gender!!!! We are not finding out,will be a lovely surprise :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh thankyou :) I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow now I'm just trying not to think about the negatives and we will just cross that bridge when we come to it. The power of positive thinking &#58397;&#58397;&#58397;or positive praying which ever lol :) oh it will be so exciting for u to see bubs in December coz at least u will get a good look with 3d/4d scan :) mines on the 30th of November so 8 days before u get yours so at least I can post the picture so u can see what u will be looking at with yours :) have a great day Hun and I will let u know as soon as I post pic from tomorrow's scan it will be on my pregnancy journal though coz I have to rely on my friend to post the pic as my phone won't let me :( oh well talk to u then &#57378;&#57378;


----------



## DeeM73

I know it's easier said than done but try to relax.I can't wait to see the pic :happydance: so let me know when it's posted :) Take care and have a great day! xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks hun, yay scan day today woohoo :) still a bit scared but more excited than anything else I can't wait to see my little one :) well I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, I know some people and sites say 14 weeks is the end of the 1st trimester and some say 12 weeks is the end of the 1st trimester but I'm going with 12 weeks coz I feel that it's a huge milestone for this baby just to get this far since my baby is a rainbow baby :) so all I need now is to see my baby's heartbeat and to know it has a very low risk of any problems and I'll be a happy lady :) well wish me luck and I'll be back on here as soon as my friend posts the picture on my journal and then you can have a look :) yay see u then :)


----------



## DeeM73

Good luck :hugs: can't wait to hear all about it! xx


----------



## mumof3girls

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/730716-cooking-my-chook-4-after-13-months-ttc-31.html

Here Is the link of my little one, bubs looked good and no thickening so nucal scan was good :) now for anyone who wants a guess at the gender just click on the link :)


----------



## DeeM73

Aww great pics!!!So amazing isn't it :happydance: So pleased and happy for you :) x


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh thankyou :) i never get tired of seeing baby on the screen no matter how many I have they are just tiny miracles :) so did u think it was a boy or a girl at a guess?


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh and I went up 2 days too so I'm now 12 weeks and 1 day not 11 weeks and 6 days so totally missed 12 weeks :(


----------



## DeeM73

They sure are little miracles :) Sometimes you just can't believe it!!!! Can't tell what the baby is so it would be a guess!!! That's great you are further on!! When is your due date? xx


----------



## mumof3girls

15th of may now :)


----------



## DeeM73

Fab :dance: x


----------



## mumof3girls

3 weeks and 4 days until gender scan ooh I'm so excited, with people guessing the nub I got 7 boys and 2 girl guesses :) Fxd :)


----------



## DeeM73

Be great if it were a boy but as long as baby is healthy :) xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Definatly I'm just happy I'm pregnant at all it felt as though it took us forever to get pregnant (13 months ) so I went from only wanting a boy to being really grateful I got pregnant at all so if this bubs is a girl well all the more girls for me to love, I wouldn't mind one little bit :)


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

I had my 19 wk scan yesterday. I've never had an in depth scan before, how cool!! I loved seeing all the organs, watching baby move about, saw the spine, etc. The tech was great about not even trying to see what sex baby is, as we want a surprise. I'm so happy baby is doing good.


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay congrats do u have a pic so we can see your gorgeous bub? You are very patient waiting for a surprise, I need to know lol I have found out with all my kids :) I'm a very impatient person lol :) x


----------



## bubbywings

Yep, I have a 20 yoa, a bonus 19 yoa and a 12 month old, lol. We got our BFP this morning.


----------



## DeeM73

Congrats!!!! x


----------



## mumof3girls

bubbywings said:


> Yep, I have a 20 yoa, a bonus 19 yoa and a 12 month old, lol. We got our BFP this morning.

Oh congratulations that's awesome :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Happy 17 weeks dee gosh time is just flying by lol :) how are u feeling now? I'm still tired and starving all the time lol :)


----------



## Dorian

Here is my portrait! LOL, what a great profile shot. I have a real cute one of a little foot too, but I have to redo it on my camera, as it came out blurry.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/Dorian2/baby1.jpg


----------



## DeeM73

Aww beautiful :) Thanks :) I'm feeling not too bad,really tired too :( Thought I would be full of beans!!!! How are you? xx


----------



## Dorian

Definately feeling my years Dee. LOL! Actually, just tired and the arthritis in my hips is no fun. But feeling good otherwise.


----------



## DeeM73

I wasn't tired with my last pregnancy but in saying that I had 6 month baby to look after!!!! Didn't have time to be tired!!! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Wow that must have been full on being pregnant with a 6 month old wow lol 
Well my oldest baby is moving out she found a house directly across the road lol so she moves in on Wednesday lol :) it's going to be really weird lol but good for us because she needs to grow up a bit and realise that nothing is free like she seems to think here lol so big reality check for this one lol :) at least the baby will have a room now woohoo :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Bye bye 1st trimester tomorrow I'll be in my 2nd trimester woohoo :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Hello 2nd trimester :) 14 weeks today woohoo :) and goodbye my first baby who's finally moving out tomorrow ooh so scary but happy too :) my baby has never left home before so will be a very strange change in my life :( but I'm looking forward to it too :) it's really weird having a child that's moving out and one that's not even born yet lol my dad when he was 16 had moved out of home before his sister was born so it must run in the family lol anyone else having to contend with a pregnancy and your baby moving out? Surely I can't be the only one? So let me know how you have dealt with it or are dealing with it :)


----------



## Sparkly222

Hi - I'm 15 weeks and expecting my second. I have a 9 year old son and my partner has a 26 yr old son, 18 year old daughter and a 17 yr old son. 

This pregnancy was completely unplanned - I'm 41 - and it's taken my partner quite some time to accept it. My 9 yr old son however was over the moon when I told him - it's a moment I will never forget - his eyes filled with tears and he gave me such a big hug telling me it was the best day of his life....all his school friends and teachers now know! 

But.....my partner told his youngest son and daughter and I have not heard anything from his son and just got a text saying 'congratulations' from his daughter and have not heard anything since. I remember a while back (about a year and a half) when I mentioned wanting another child in front of them they both went ewww that's not right at yours and dads age! (at the time I thought how weird and what bad manners) but my partner says they are fine about it and now that I myself am over the shock, I'm soooooo happy and excited! Definitely have a spring in my step. And as you say, I'm sure they will love the little one when it arrives xxx Sparkly


----------



## DeeM73

I sure know where you are coming from!!!! x


----------



## mumof3girls

Yep me too lol congratulations on your bump sparkly :) I know how u feel though when we got pregnant with our last child his kids were shocked that their dad was having a baby with another woman (he was with their mum for 20 yrs ) it took a while for them to get over it but once she was born they adored her and they still do and when I fell pregnant this time they were over the moon :) so don't worry they will get over it :) good luck :)


----------



## mumof3girls

So how is everyone today?


----------



## mumof3girls

15 weeks and 3 days :)......
5 more days until gender scan :) so excited, I can't wait to find out if this baby is a boy or a girl :) or as my friend says ... Whether it has a cheeseburger or a hotdog lol :) great analogy :) lol


----------



## Spanny2010

Hi I'm 37 and got a clear bfp 
I have 15/12/10/8 and 18 month old so this is my 6th 
And I have only 1 girl the rest r boys  ... Hi every one


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya!!! Congratulations :happydance: x


----------



## Sparkly222

mumof3girls said:


> 15 weeks and 3 days :)......
> 5 more days until gender scan :) so excited, I can't wait to find out if this baby is a boy or a girl :) or as my friend says ... Whether it has a cheeseburger or a hotdog lol :) great analogy :) lol

Hi there - love the 'cheeseburger / hotdog' analogy. I can't wait to find out if boy or girl too. Am 16 weeks 2 days now and have to wait till 20 weeks scan for gender (21st Dec) be great to know this time. Keep us posted to whether yr havin a cheeseburger or hotdog :flower: xx Sparkly


----------



## mumof3girls

Spanny2010 said:


> Hi I'm 37 and got a clear bfp
> I have 15/12/10/8 and 18 month old so this is my 6th
> And I have only 1 girl the rest r boys  ... Hi every one

Wow congratulations spanny, what age is your girl? I could use some boy dust right about now :) gender scan in 4 days :) woohoo :)

Welcome to this thread :)


----------



## mumof3girls

I will sparkly :) I'm so excited, part of me says boy and part of me says girl lol I dreamt of having twins before I got pregnant and in my dreams I had a boy and a girl so I haven't been able to determine what sex it is either way lol somedays I think it's a boy and some days a girl lol I'm kind of glad in a way so it's going to be a surprise either way because I have no expectations lol :) but I strongly hope for a boy :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Wow dee, almost 19 weeks :) how are u feeling hun?


----------



## DeeM73

Feeling fine thanks apart from a little tired.Trying to keep myself busy so I don't fall asleep when I sit down!!!! How you feeling? x


----------



## mumof3girls

Same really tired I think because I'm older now it is a lot harder on my body and I'm finding it harder at work too and I don't go on maternity leave until april lol so I still have 5 months to go Grrrr lol I'm as big as a house and am in bed most nights around 8pm coz I can't keep my eyes open any longer lol I think this is going to be one long pregnancy lolbut I'm loving every minute of it :) xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh by the way 3 days until gender scan woohoo :) I can't wait :)


----------



## DeeM73

I remember being tired with my first but not with my second but think age may have something to do with it but eh we are still young!!Oh very exciting can't wait for you to find out! xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks hun I cant wait either :) 2 more days now :) sooo exciting :)


----------



## Sparkly222

Any news on boy or girl? 3 more weeks till I find out x


----------



## mumof3girls

It's a GIRL lol girl #4 for me :) if u have a look at my journal my friend posted some pictures of my gorgeous girl she is beautiful and we are so happy :)


----------



## Suzyq555

Congrats on girl #4!! So exciting:)


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations :happydance: x


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks ladies :) hey dee your at the 1/2 way point now congratulations :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Hey sparkly have u had your ultrasound yet? 
Dee - how are you??? How are u feeling?

How is everyone feeling at their stage in their pregnancy? And how are your teenagers coping with you all getting bigger? 
My 19 Yr old has become a mother hen, she texts me everyday to see how I'm feeling lol


----------



## Dorian

I'm glad your teen is making sure you're doing well Mum. 

Both my teens are attentive too, makes sure I dont' lift anything heavy/etc. They like to hear how big baby is getting and likes to hear stories about when they were little. They are asking lots of questions, like how old before baby starts talking/crawling/etc.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's really sweet of them, u know it's funny my girls have all started saying I love u to each other alot more than usual and they are closer than normal too lol it's amazing how a baby can bring siblings together like that :) lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies can I join. I am 39 pregnant with my 3rd. My boys are 20 and 18. This is my huband's first child.


----------



## DeeM73

Feeling not too bad,a little tired and sore legs!!! Hopefully I'll get a burst of energy soon!!! How are you? xx


----------



## Dorian

Of course you can join Ready4onemore! Welcome and congrats.


----------



## mumof3girls

Readyforonemore- congrats and welcome to my pregnant with teenagers thread:) I started this thread because I have a 19 Yr old, a 13yr old and a 3 & 1/2 Yr old and a 19 weeks pregnant with my 4th girl :) it's a wonderful time being pregnant at 38 with teenagers but with that also comes the trials and tribulations of having teenagers lol it can be wonderful and annoying at the same time lol
So tell us your story :) 

Dee- I have been sick with the flu grrr and not to mention what happened last week, I went into premature labor for 2 hours it was horrible!!!! I'm so glad it stopped itself :) feeling better from that and now have to deal with the flu :( and it's summer here now so I shouldnt even be sick :( 
Oh well never mind I guess if it's not one thing it's another :)


----------



## Dorian

:( hope you feel better soon Mumof3Girls.


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3girls said:


> Readyforonemore- congrats and welcome to my pregnant with teenagers thread:) I started this thread because I have a 19 Yr old, a 13yr old and a 3 & 1/2 Yr old and a 19 weeks pregnant with my 4th girl :) it's a wonderful time being pregnant at 38 with teenagers but with that also comes the trials and tribulations of having teenagers lol it can be wonderful and annoying at the same time lol
> So tell us your story :)

Here is my story:

I had my oldest son at 18 and my youngest at 21. I thought I was in love.:haha: So at 21 the doctor let me get my tubes tied. I thought I was going to be with him forever. But we broke up and I met my current husband when my children were 3 and 6. They are now 20 (almost 21) and 18. So last year we had the tubal reversal surgery and I got pregnant right away in January 2011 to have a miscarriage. Then got pregnant again in July 2011 and it was ectopic I lost my left tube and ovary. I thought it was just about over for us but then God showed up. I am now 17 weeks pregnant and very blessed.


----------



## mumof3girls

Wow hun that is amazing I'm so sorry for your losses, I hope this pregnancy is a healthy and happy one for you after everything u have been through :) I have had 4 losses over my 20 years of being a mum the most recent being feb of this year so I know how much it can mess with your body and soul, it's so rewarding to become pregnant again after a terrible loss :) do u know what your having? Or are u team yellow? 
Welcome again to this thread and we look forward to hearing about your exciting journey into motherhood again :) 

Dorian - thankyou for your well wishes hun, yes I'm feeling a little bit better today which is a relief Im just hoping I haven't given it to anyone else in my family coz it's really not nice and I would hate it for any of them to be sick over Xmas :( but so far so good :) I can breathe a bit better this morning but still had a really rough night but it wasn't just because I couldn't breathe, it was also because my little chicken kept squirming and wriggling all night lol I think I was squishing her (I'm a tummy sleeper) and as much as I'm trying not to sleep on it it's really hard because i have always slept on my tummy grrr lol 
Well I hope u all have a lovely day and I hope u are all gearing up for Xmas :) have u finished your shopping ladies? :)


----------



## Dorian

God is good, yes Ready??!!

Mum, glad to hear you are starting to feel better. I, too, have always been a tummy sleeper, and just can't do it now...even if I lay on a pillow between bump and chin...like someone else on the boards does (LOL, can't remember who right now).


----------



## mumof3girls

Lol :) I have a whole day by myself today to finish off my Xmas shopping and I'm so looking forward to it :) almost done just need to get some last minute things :) I'm so excited :) I should be getting ready right this minute though lol so I'll talk to u ladies later :) xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, I hope you all are ready for Christmas. I am not!! LOL But my family is here and everyone is so excited about the pregnancy. I am having a good time. 

Dorian, how are you doing hun?

Mumof3, according to the Jack and Jill gender test I am having a boy. But I will have a proper ultrasound on Jan. 5th.:happydance:. Glad you are feeling better. I have not finished my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Dorian

What is the Jack and Jill gender test Ready?

I'm actually doing pretty good. The arthritis in my hips wakes me up early, and I toss and turn all night, so am usually tired. But that is all. My little bean is active, which is always reassuring.

I AM ready for Christmas!! WOOHOO...

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## mumof3girls

I am ready for Xmas too finally lol we are off to my dads house tonight for the night and we will wake up there tomorrow morning (Xmas morning) and spend Xmas night there too yay :) well have a fantastic Xmas ladies :) just think this time next year we will have our new additions in our arms for Xmas :) yay :) xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Dorian said:


> What is the Jack and Jill gender test Ready?
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!

It's a blood test that looks for a Y chromosome in your bloodstream. Apparently baby's DNA can be detected in our blood as early as 8wks w/ a 99% accuracy rate!

This is where I had it done: https://www.geneticstesting.com/index.htm

I believe it is only offered in Texas, but I am not sure.


----------



## mumof3girls

They have one similar in Australia too can't remember what it's called but it does the same thing it costs about $100 I think :)

I hope u ladies had a great Xmas:) I have been sick so it hasn't been much fun I have spent the last 2 nights asleep really early I had 10 hours sleep the night before and 12 hours last night because I have been throwing up :( not sure if I had a bug or food poisoning or if it's just morning sickness come very late but either way I haven't eaten much in a couple of days and when I do it comes straight back up sorry if tmi lol but feeling a bit better this morning I think but will have to eat before I know for sure. 
Well I hope u r all set for new years, what are u all up to for it? We will be having a quiet night at home I think coz we can't exactly go out partying lol :)
Have a great day ladies :)


----------



## Dorian

OIC about the J&J test Ready, thanks. I am team yellow, just was curious what it was.

Mum, I hope you are feeling better today. Being sick and preggo is no fun!


----------



## ready4onemore

Mumof3, I hope you get to feeling better soon.

Dorian, are you going to just wait until baby is here and find out? I am not sure I trust the J&J test.:haha: I guess because I thought it was a girl. LOL What does OIC mean?


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks ladies I still have a nasty cough but at least I'm not throwing up anymore lol a cough I can deal with, although my baby and the rest of the family might disagree lol I think they are sick of the barking lol 
So are we all ready for new years? What are u all doing?
Dee- haven't heard from you in a while, are u ok?


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks ladies I still have a nasty cough but at least I'm not throwing up anymore lol a cough I can deal with, although my baby and the rest of the family might disagree lol I think they are sick of the barking lol 
So are we all ready for new years? What are u all doing?
Dee- haven't heard from you in a while, are u ok?


----------



## mumof3girls

Bugger double post sorry lol


----------



## Dorian

Ready, OIC means what it says if you read the letters...Oh, I see. LOL And yes, we will wait till baby is here to see if it's a she or he. I do think it's going to be a boy...although a few years ago I had some dreams of a baby girl...so, we'll see.

Mum, I can't even keep my eyes open past 9pm anymore. LOL, could be cause I am such an early bird, I'm up at 4am. So, nothing doing for us on New Years. It's never been something we really celebrated anyways.


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3, glad you are feeling better I hope you can get rid of the cough.

Dorian, LOL OIC. That is funny.

We have wedding to go to on New year's eve and then a party with my SIL so I that is what we are doing. I hope I can stay awake because normally I am sleep by 10 or so. LOL


----------



## mumof3girls

Lol that makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that gets up at the crack of dawn and goes to bed really early lol :) 
Cough is still here I'm afraid and it still sounds like a bark poor bub must be sooo sick of hearing it lol I know I am and my family and my co workers lol they keep telling me to stop coughing lol trust me if I could I would lol 
Well I'm 21 weeks tomorrow yay :) not long now until baby is viable woohoo :) 
Bloody hot here got to almost 40 degrees here yesterday almost melted the tar off the roads lol last night was terrible trying to sleep even with the fan on it was boiling :( 
Cool change suppose to be coming in in a couple of days (please please please!!)
Lol 
Well off to get ready for the evil place that gives me my paychecks lol 
I hate working public holidays it's not fair :( lol
Well have a lovely day ladies xx


----------



## Gracietobe

I have four kids-19, 18, 16, and 8 months and am expecting again in September. They were surprised (as we were!) but ok with it


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome gracietobe, u are very welcome here on my journal, it's a very different experience having a baby/babies when u have teenagers, it comes with it's own issues lol 
Are your children girls/boys or both? I have 3 girls and am pregnant with my 4th girl which was again confirmed yesterday at my 21 week u/s :) my children are 19,13, and almost 4 so this will be the first time that I have had a baby with a toddler in tow :) I'm looking forward to it and scared to death of it as well lol 
Let us know a bit about your story if u wouldnt mind :)
Welcome again :)
How are all of you other ladies on here doing? Any updates you would like to share or any concerns???
Have a wonderful day ladies :)


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board Gracie, and congrats!

I had a check up yesterday, all is well :happydance: heart beat, growing just the right amount, momma's BP and weight...soon I start seeing Dr every 2 wks! That means it's getting closer!! These few months are going to fly by.


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay Dorian that's fantastic woohoo :) I have my next doctors appointment at the hospital in 2 weeks :) Im hoping they book my c-section then so we will know the date :) Fxd :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I had my scan yesterday. My baby boy is growing well and is a week ahead but the doctor said they will not change my due date. I upload scan pictures in my journal.


----------



## Dorian

Glad all is well Ready! My Dr said the same thing, scan showed almost a week ahead, but he wasn't changing my due date.


----------



## mumof3girls

Woohoo ladies that's great to hear :) yeah I'm measuring 3 days ahead but they haven't said anything about changing my dates yet :) I'm just waiting on the c-section date I just wish time would fast forward already :)


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3girls said:


> Woohoo ladies that's great to hear :) yeah I'm measuring 3 days ahead but they haven't said anything about changing my dates yet :) I'm just waiting on the c-section date I just wish time would fast forward already :)

Yes I am so excited but I am enjoying the pregnancy. But ready to hold my little man.


----------



## Dorian

I, too, am getting anxious to hold my little one. But I am also trying to really enjoy this pregnancy, as it's most likely my last.


----------



## ready4onemore

Dorian said:


> I, too, am getting anxious to hold my little one. But I am also trying to really enjoy this pregnancy, as it's most likely my last.

Yes for me too. I am not sure if we are going to try for another one. I will be 40 in September. If we do I would like to start right after my birthday.


----------



## mumof3girls

Ready - how many children do u have again I forget? This is my 4th and definatly my last lol so yes I'm really enjoying it too :) because this is the only time other than when we get married that all the focus is on us and I'll be honest I really love that part of pregnancy :) it makes me feel special :) although one thing I don't like is when people say at work should u be doing that? Should u be walking up these stairs? Should u be making beds? As this is a part of my job I say um well yeah this is what I do :) but other than that I love being the centre of attention just for a little while :) then once the baby is born it will be all eyes on her so I'm enjoying it while I can :) 
On the 18th of January is my next obgyn appointment so I'm looking forward to finding out when they plan to do the c-section :) I really hope they tell me then and not wait for my next appointment coz that would suck!!! Lol I'm so impatient :) 
Well I'm glad to hear u ladies are doing well although I haven't heard anything from dee for a while so I hope she's ok :) dee if u see this please let us know your ok hun xx
As for me I'm off to work now so I hope you all have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

By the way my baby is a papaya lol I'm 22 weeks woohoo :) xx


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3girls said:


> Ready - how many children do u have again I forget? This is my 4th and definatly my last lol so yes I'm really enjoying it too :) because this is the only time other than when we get married that all the focus is on us and I'll be honest I really love that part of pregnancy :) it makes me feel special :) although one thing I don't like is when people say at work should u be doing that? Should u be walking up these stairs? Should u be making beds? As this is a part of my job I say um well yeah this is what I do :) but other than that I love being the centre of attention just for a little while :) then once the baby is born it will be all eyes on her so I'm enjoying it while I can :)
> On the 18th of January is my next obgyn appointment so I'm looking forward to finding out when they plan to do the c-section :) I really hope they tell me then and not wait for my next appointment coz that would suck!!! Lol I'm so impatient :)
> Well I'm glad to hear u ladies are doing well although I haven't heard anything from dee for a while so I hope she's ok :) dee if u see this please let us know your ok hun xx
> As for me I'm off to work now so I hope you all have a lovely day xxxx

I have 2 boys ages 20 (soon to be 21) and the youngest who just made 18 in December.

I love the attention too. But I too hate the should you questions.


----------



## mumof3girls

I know it's so annoying you would think that you have never been pregnant before lol and the funny thing is most of these should u questions come from people who already have been pregnant before so know that most of things they are talking about are not harmful to me or my baby lol coz hey we would not risk ourselves or our baby like that!! But I guess they are trying to be well meaning so I guess I'll just have to put up with it lol :) 
So how are your kids treating u ladies? Are they fussing over u? Are they still surprised you are pregnant? Mine fuss over me but sometimes they forget I'm pregnant and they have to be careful like my eldest daughter just bought a new car a vectra that's only about a year or so old and she is on cloud 9 and she took me to work in it yesterday (we work at the same place) she kept showing me how fast it was and going over bumps and stuff and she almost made me have the baby on the seat of the car lol I'm like slow down, be careful etc and she says mum the baby likes it lol um no baby doesn't and mummy certainly doesn't lol !!! So any stories like that or worse? Lol x


----------



## Dorian

LOL to your dd Mum!

My kids are very good, they treat me well with baby. My oldest is the biggest worrier I've ever known, so he is extremely careful around me. Carrying things he thinks are too heavy, etc.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies x I'm quite far behind to you all but I'd love to join you x

My story - I'm 35 hubby 34 x I have 3 girls 18(on Sunday) 13 & 4 x only youngest is my hubby's x after 3 losses in the last 6 months I'm hopefully expecting my rainbow baby x I have an early scan booked for 20th x got a good feeling this time x

Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## Mrskg

Well it's 1.20am here an I just read all this thread ....yeah you guessed it I have early pregnancy insomnia I saw at the start a few of you did too xxx please please tell me it goes away x I can handle being tired but not being able to sleep is driving me crazy x now my belly rumbling for food oh the joys lol x feel like I know you all a bit better now x who needs books to read when we have bnb xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Congrats and welcome MrsKG! I hope your little bean is a sticky one this time around. 

I also hope the insomnia goes away for you, it's no fun not getting much sleep.


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you Dorian x it's no fun at all but I'll put up with anything if it's my sticky bean xxx


----------



## DeeM73

Sorry I haven't been on in a while!Doing away fine thanks well just plodding along!Hope you all are too :flower: xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome mrs kg :) and congratulations on your pregnancy :) you are very welcome to join my thread it's for anyone who's either ttc or pregnant with teenagers :)
Yes insomnia was a huge thing for me I was up all hours of the night in the beginning grrr and then slept like a baby for quite a few months but now it's back again :( although it's a bit different this time as I don't feel like getting out of bed like I did before I just feel like while my eyes are closed my brain just keeps on ticking away :( oh well I'm sure I'll get some rest soon :) 
Hi dee:) we have missed you :) I'm glad everthings ok I was getting a bit worried :) are u feeling ok though? Your not far off 26 weeks now woohoo almost v day yay so excited for you :) oh wait is v day 26 or 27 weeks I forget? Oh well either way your almost there :)
Well as for me I'm just plodding along and trying to get in some naps where I can when I'm not working lol only 6 days until my next obgyn appointment :) and yes I'm counting down the days :) woohoo lol I'm just so excited to find out my c-section day :) 
Also I want to know what's happening with my placenta as they fear I may have placenta previa :( but only time will tell I guess :) 
Well welcome again mrs kg and I hope this day finds you all well :) xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you for your welcome x having a good day so far only sore (.)(.) an of course tired but we are celebrating my daughters 18th it's not till Sunday but shes off to a log cabin with hot tub for the wk end with friends wish it was me lol then she heads straight back to uni x feeling quite emotional not sure if it's my hormones or the fact my baby has grown up x where does the time go x


----------



## mumof3girls

I know I still can't believe my baby is going to be 20 this year :( it feels like yesterday that she was my little baby (well not little as she was almost 10 pounds lol ) but my baby non the less :) she is now the same age I was when I had her, I was pregnant at 18 and gave birth at 19 and she couldn't be more different :) thank god lol she wants the marriage and the house and then the babies :) me I was just a single mum who lived with her parents until my baby was 3 months old lol I'm so glad she is a responsible adult :) phew :) I did alright considering when she was little everyone said that because I was a single mum my daughter would end up being a teenage mother on the dole!!! Huh !!! My daughter has never been on the dole and has worked since she was 14 nearly 15 and has a full time job and works her ass off, she also has just bought herself her second car which is only a Yr old, proud???? Oh yeah I'm proud and I love sticking it up all the skeptical people who now congratulate me for bringing her up so well :) lol haha :) 
Oh by the way I was never on the dole either I worked before I had her and went back to work when she was 3 months old and have worked ever since !!! So don't know where they got their ideas from ??? Lol anyway sorry got a bit off topic there lol :) 
Tell your daughter happy birthday for me and I hope she has a wonderful time enjoying her first new found freedom as an adult :) oh are u an adult there at 18? You are here :) 
Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks mumof3girls x yes she will officially be an adult on Sunday x not long dropped her off had a big lump in my throat but managed to hold back the tears x she was 8months when I turned 18 think everyone thought the same I was to young an wouldn't do a good job well I have! She's lovely an at uni 1 st in the family so I must have done something right age is only a Number although again I'm same as you I wouldn't want kids for her just now x


----------



## mumof3girls

:) and who says teenage single mums can't bring up healthy well adjusted babies??? Lol 
I couldnt be prouder of my daughter I think she is a strong independent woman ;) 
I just hope my other 3 girls turn out just as good :) xxx
Oh and a big congratulations to truthbtold on the birth of her son jeremiah, she has been on my other journals (from ttc to pregnancy) we saw her bfp ;) she has had a very painful and admiring story and journey so I'm really happy that she has finally got her fairy tale ending :) congrats again truth we are so happy for you xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

My eldest daughter went to the doctors yesterday with a lump on her breast and the doctor told her she thinks it may be breast cancer!!!??? Wtf?? Why would a doctor tell that to a 19 Yr old girl?? She did a blood test and will do an ultrasound and then a biopsy if needed, I don't know what to say or do, should I worry? Is cancer a possibility for a healthy 19yr old ?? Have any of you heard of this happening to such a young girl? I don't know whether to be scared or hopeful, it may just be a cyst I hope!!! But why on earth would a doctor tell her it could be cancer without the facts???? 
Please help I don't know what to do or say ?? :(


----------



## Dorian

I'm sorry Mum ((HUGS)) But cancer is a possiblity :( It does happen in children/teens. Prayers for her.


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3girls said:


> My eldest daughter went to the doctors yesterday with a lump on her breast and the doctor told her she thinks it may be breast cancer!!!??? Wtf?? Why would a doctor tell that to a 19 Yr old girl?? She did a blood test and will do an ultrasound and then a biopsy if needed, I don't know what to say or do, should I worry? Is cancer a possibility for a healthy 19yr old ?? Have any of you heard of this happening to such a young girl? I don't know whether to be scared or hopeful, it may just be a cyst I hope!!! But why on earth would a doctor tell her it could be cancer without the facts????
> Please help I don't know what to do or say ?? :(

:hugs: 

I work at the best Cancer center in the nation. I have seen suviors. It could be nothing try not to worry we are all her for you.:hugs::hugs: I will be praying for her.


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry to hear this mum hope it's just an insensitive doctor x I had a lump a few yrs ago an they never mentioned the word cancer! Just sent me to a specialist he had a feel an said everything was fine I was not convinced so the scanned an it was just a cyst disappeared by itself hope your daughter has the same outcome xx pray to your angels I'll be doing the same x


----------



## mumof3girls

Thankyou for your support ladies as I can't talk to anyone else other than on here as my daughter doesn't want anyone to know which is fair enough but I'm still so mad at that doctor how dare she scare my little girl that way !!! I understand it could be cancer but I think that she shouldn't have said anything until the facts came in!!! She has her ultrasound on Monday at 3.30pm so we will hopefully know more then :) until then I am just trying to keep my daughter from freaking out and from googling everything about it as it's making her worse!!! 
I will keep u up to date and let u know the out come but we could use all the prayers you can make at the moment :) thankyou xxx


----------



## Mrskg

1st scan went well so far so good everything is perfect xxx so relieved for now anyway lol xx
 



Attached Files:







scan email 001.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh wow look at that perfect little baby :) I'm so happy for you :) congrats hun, I pray your little one stays put and grows into a beautiful big bub :) xxxx

As for me ... 23 weeks and 4 days woohoo :) 3 days until v day and I'm so excited I can't wait to get past the 24 week mark :) I have seen a few ladies on here who have had their waters break around this time before 24 weeks and the doctors won't even try and save the baby until they are 24 weeks Grrrr makes me sooo mad!!!! But also makes me want to hurry up and get there quick just in case!!! I don't expect anything to go wrong (touch wood) but I want to be past the safe zone if it does :) 
Well my big girl has her u/s on Monday so hopefully all will be ok but I have the weekend to fret about it grrr but I do have high hopes that she will be ok :) 
Off to get ready for work now so have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## tinypixie

Hello, thought I might check in and join this thread if noone minds?

I have a 16, a 14 and a 11 year old and number four on the way (an unexpected surprise for us all). 

The older ones are really excited about the baby but I often worry what will happen once the reality of it kicks in after the new ones arrival in spring. 

How are everyone elses teenagers being during your pregnancy? Mine are not being that helpful :( they know I have SPD and I would be really really grateful if they just hoovered once on a blue moon or emptied a clothes airer. I never know if to push it and make them help more or just accept that they didn't ask for this to happen, it is my choice to have another baby so I should just suck it up and try and soldier on as usual?


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi welcome tinypixie :) of course u may join my thread u r very welcome :) teenagers are very un predictable lol they can be over the moon and fuss about your pregnancy or they can be upset that there is another mouth to feed lol when I had my 3rd child my children were very surprised and shocked that I was pregnant and until I started showing they resented it but they got over it and they adore their little sister, I think its made them closer as sisters, they are very protective of her but can also get very annoyed with her lol as sisters are prone to do lol not just sisters either lol this time we told them that we were trying for another baby and at first they were shocked but then it was have u tested yet? Is it positive? Lol and when finally got my bfp after 13 months and a fertility specialist help they were over the moon lol :) we tried to hide it from my eldest until we were past 12 weeks but she just knew I was and she grabbed a hpt and said go mum test right now and I did and I thought I could show her quickly before it turned positive but it turned straight away lol so we were busted lol :) she was so happy though lol and my 2nd dd started to cry tears of joy when we told her lol we didn't tell our 3rd old until I was showing and she was a little bit worried I think, that we might not love her as much so it's been more difficult with her but she is coming around and happily plays with the babies toys and blankets etc lol but as for helping well I just said they had to help me for a while so they do lol but always begrudgingly lol :) just tell your kids that sometimes u may need help and that it would help u a great deal if they could all do at least 1 job each and explain how important it is that u rest and not do anything heavy !!! 
Well good luck and welcome again :) 
By the way my girls are 19, almost 13, and almost 4 :) and I'm nearly 24 weeks pregnant :) how far along are u?


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrkg, your bean looks perfect. 

Mumof3, I hope you daughter u/s comes back with nothing and that she is well and healthy.

tiny, Welcome.


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Tinypixie. This is a much delighted surprise pg for me too!

I'm sorry your kids aren't more helpful. I would sit them down and talk to them about it. Let them know that you need their help. 

I'm lucky and both my teens are being wonderful. Especially my oldest. He is SUCH a worrier, that every little thing I do he worries if it's ok, and he is always saying "let me do that Mom" :thumbup:


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's nice Dorian :) I love it when the kids get all mother hen on us lol:) my eldest daughter drove about 20mins at the last minute for me yesterday so she could pick up her little sister from daycare because I had a really sore back and didn't want to drive anymore, such a sweetheart :) and then my husband took all the kids to the beach last night so I could rest and go to bed early :) gotta love my family :)

Are all of you ladies working still? How are u finding it? I'm finding it really difficult now as my boss keeps giving me lots and lots to do ??? I think he forgets sometimes that I can't lift heavy things and that making beds is becoming harder and harder especially for my back!!! The rest of my duties arent too bad it's just those things and sitting on my stool most of the day which is becoming increasingly un comfortable !!! When he says carry this and that etc my co workers come and do it for me if they hear him say it because they won't let me do a thing!!! Lol but geez what is he thinking sometimes??? He has a wife and 2 kids!! You think he would remember how hard it is to be pregnant, but I guess his wife didn't work during pregnancy so it would have been easier for her !! 
Let me know if u work and how u deal with your issues of being pregnant at work! :) 

Well today is the day for my daughter to have her u/s for the lump she found, she found another one yesterday so I'm really starting to think they may be cysts and not cancer!! At least I'm really hoping!!! But I will let u know later this evening:) Fxd it's nothing serious :)
Well have a lovely day ladies and I'll talk to u later this afternoon :) xxx


----------



## Dorian

Mumof3, sorry, I don't work,so can't help you. Maybe you just need to remind your boss that there are things you can't do anymore. I'm glad your co-workers are a big help to you though. Prayers for your dd.


----------



## Mrskg

I'm a community carer I'll prob work to at least 32wks x thankfully only part time an I will be able to refuse any one whomgets to hard as time goes on x

Keep us posted how your daughter gets on you are in my thoughts an prayers xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Mumof3, thinking of you today. Please give an update when possible.


----------



## mumof3girls

Thankyou for all your support ladies :) my dd is going to be fine :) she just has lumpy tissue in her breasts due to large amounts of hormone from her depo provera that she's been on for a couple of years, it won't hurt her she will just have to have her levels checked when she wants to ttc so that's years away lol hopefully :) lol but thankyou for your prayers and well wishes it really helped :) 
I'm so relieved!!! :)
As for me it's my baby's v day today :) happy 24 weeks my little chicken :) only 15 weeks to go :) 
Well off to work again :( I will tell my boss tho that he will have to back off a bit lol 
Talk soon xxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo wonderful news xxxx shame you had to have a wk end of worry though xxx

Happy 24wks xxxxx

Don't work too hard xxx


----------



## DeeM73

Glad to hear everything went well,just wonderful news xx


----------



## Dorian

Mumof3, woohoo!! Wonderful news for your dd and for reaching 24 wks :happydance:

Did you all read the story of the baby girl born at 24 wks? She spent 4 months in the hospital, and went home the other day.


----------



## mumof3girls

No I missed that story ?? Oh that's fantastic because I did read a story about another baby that was born at 24 weeks and she died just before she was born, in childbirth it was sooo sad that I cried, it also made me worry about getting past 24 weeks so the doctors would actually save my baby's life as apparently they won't try and save it if it's not 24 weeks!!!!! Grrr made me so mad!!! As this girl was 4 days away from 24 weeks when her waters broke and they gave her injections to help the baby's lungs but that was all they would do and they sent her home to either give birth or hopefully the baby would stay put, she was soo upset by it all and in the end nothing they did helped anyway, saddest story I have read on here :( so it's really good to hear a 24 week success story :) was the baby a girl or boy? I would love to read the story are u able to point me in the right direction? 
Well I have my anethisioligist appointment this morning so that's kind of exciting coz I'll find out what they have planned for me :) 
So how are u feeling dee? U have been pretty quiet hun are u ok? Everything ok with bubs? I see u are nit far from 30 weeks now woohoo and I noticed that u r now in your 3rd trimester yay :) congratulations hun u must be so excited :) 
Oh by the way my daughters blood tests came back and they are all good :) so she just has to wait for the all clear from the doc on Monday and then that's it :) they will need to do something for the pain though because it's really painful for her ( the lumps) so not sure what they will do if anything I guess but even if it's just a hot/cold pack to keep the swelling and pain at bay then that's something and soo much better than having to go through chemotherapy at her age!!!
So anyway im off to get ready for my appointment and I'll let u know what happened after :) have a wonderful day ladies and thanks again for all your well wishes regarding my daughter jess :) xxxx


----------



## DeeM73

Thank you :flower: Yeah I'm fine thanks just have been popping on and off! Never seem to get much of a chance to actually sit and go through the threads!Always have intentions then something comes up!lol Glad to hear all is well with your daughter you all must be so relieved :)
Have a great day! xx


----------



## Dorian

Yes, it's so sad that Drs wont do everything they can for a child born so early. What a sad story Mum.

Here is a link to the wonderful story of baby Melinda.


----------



## Dorian

Yes, it's so sad that Drs wont do everything they can for a child born so early. What a sad story Mum.

Here is a link to the wonderful story of baby Melinda.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2074459/Third-smallest-baby-born-survive-thriving-born-nearly-months-early-weighing-just-9oz.html


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3, I am so glad your DD is doing well. Thank God!! I was so happy to read that. I still work my boss and most of the nurses that I support are very kind and understanding.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's great news that u are all well and bubs are going well :) 
As for me, my appointment went well took around 10mins to give me the low down on what's going to happen, what could happen etc they have decided to do a block instead of an epidural so not sure how I feel about that but hopefully will all go well :) 
Well I will try and find some time to read that story Dorian sounds like it will be a heart turner :) have a wonderful day ladies xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Happy Australia day for those living in Australia :) enjoy the sun surf and bbqs :) I will be spending it relaxing :) lol


----------



## Mrskg

Happy austrailia day! Hope you had a good one x it's rabbie burns day here in scotland x lol we have haggis neeps an tatties for dinner xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Ewww haggis???? Lol yuk !!! There is a girl at work who is from scottland she moved over here to be with a guy she met while he was on holidays there lol she has been here about 3 yrs I think and they are so sweet together she is really lovely :) they just bought a house here :) have u ever visit Australia? It's such a gorgeous place but scottland looks beautiful too I have always wanted to visit :) all the green land ahhh :) and all the old castles and buildings it's such an amazing looking place :) 
Anyway have a great day ladies, I'm off to spend another day on the toilet I think with bad cramps I just cant seem to shake :( hopefully they will get better today :) Fxd xxx


----------



## Dorian

Mumof3, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope you are better soon!


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks dorian :) actually I do feel better today thankfully :) contractions have stopped and cramps have eased to almost nothing just a dull ache and headache is not as prominent today :) baby is laying across my belly and kicking me from both sides lol cheeky little chicken lol she still hasn't turned yet but she still has plenty of time :) 
How are u going? How is bubs laying for you? I can't believe your 30 weeks now :) yippee not long now :) 
Well have a lovely day ladies I'm off to have a shower and get ready for another tiring day of work :( lol :) xxx


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies.

Glad you are feeling better Mumof3. My baby likes to lay crosswise also. Head down, back curved around my side, legs sticking across the belly. lol. I think it's his fav position, cause s/he is often that way. Switching from one side to the next.

I'm feeling pretty good for the most part. Just tired, as I have other issues that keep me awake. I'm starting to feel more pressure, pain in my lower parts as baby gets bigger too. I'm thinking it's just ligament pain. So I need to lay down and relax more often during the day.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies it's with a sad heart I have to tell you my baby joined my other angels today xxx


----------



## DeeM73

Oh so sorry to hear that :cry: big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh god mrskg I'm so sorry hun xxxxx
There aren't enough words in the world to tell u how much I'm so sorry for u and your angel, if there is anything I can do for you hun please pm me xx
Your in my thoughts and prayers at this trying time xxx


----------



## Dorian

I'm so very, very sorry MrsKG :cry: my God be with you in this time and give you comfort.


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you ladies your words of comfort mean the world to me at this time xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

I wish I could just see u and give u a great big hug xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrskg said:


> Hi ladies it's with a sad heart I have to tell you my baby joined my other angels today xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## mumof3girls

25 weeks today........

Woohoo :) I can't believe I'm 25 weeks today :) I have 101 days left until my c-section so only 2 days left and I'll be double digits yay :) 
I woke up with the worst leg cramp this morning and it even made me cry it was so bad!!! Luckily I have an amazing husband who knew exactly what to do even though it was 4am and he was half asleep lol my hero :) it has left me with the worst muscle pain now though :( so I have beenup since 4am and I have to work today :( so tired !!! But at least I get 3 days off starting tomorrow :) I'm going to need them because a friend of mine and her family are moving away soon and it's going to be so emotional saying goodbye :( they will be moving about a 3 hour flight away :( I hope they come back soon, they are going to be taking over a store there (the place I work has 156 stores around the world and he has one of them now) so they will be renting their house out and moving over there for however long (they usually only have stores for about 3 years at the most in one place) so hopefully they will get transferred back here soon :)
Anyway have a lovely day ladies, mrskg I'm thinking about u hun xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Congrats on hitting 25 wks Mumto3!

I'm just about at wk 31, just two more days! It's going by so quickly. I really need to get a crib and dresser/changing table!


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy 25 weeks Mumof3!!!


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks ladies :) I have been just trying to work out everything I need for bubs it's so hard trying to remember everything lol not sk much the big ticket items coz I had most of that from when I had tayler but little things like bottles, dummys, wraps, singlets, nappies etc I need to have everything ready so I don't have to worry when she's born :) so if u can think of anything that I have missed or may need please feel free to share I need all the help I can get lol :) 
Happy 31 weeks dorian and happy 23 weeks for a few days ago ready :) xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 25 weeks xxxx happy 31weeks Dorian xxxx an a belated happy 23weeks ready xxxx

Steriliser x baby monitor preferably with screen lol x bibs x muslins x changing mat and bag x Baby mirror for car x hope that helps I'm sure I'll think of more xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks hun I need as much help as I can get :) we have a pretty small house so don't need a baby monitor this time around but I have the muslin wraps about 8 I think lol I bought some clothes and wraps from a friend who's little girl is now a year old so that was handy lol not sure how many I need though coz I have never really used them before I always just used baby blankets to wrap, do u think 8 is enough ?? Where do u get baby mirrors from I have never heard of them??? Lol 
I was thinking of starting up a business which does hospital bag for a pregnant woman sl they don't have to worry about it themselves?? What do u think?? I have seen a couple on eBay but they are mainly stuff for mum they don't have much for baby so I thought maybe do one that does everything, would u buy something like that or would u want to do it yourself??? Just wondering coz I have no clue??? Xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

99 days left until my c-section woohoo :) double digits now yay :)


----------



## Mrskg

Well got on a good as can be expected x everything gone so looks like I had it easy with not too much pain an hardly any bleeding x think the radio gives me a my sign when I got back in car Kelly clarkson stronger was on an I'm always saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger then oasis don't look back in anger which right now seems appropriate x hubby wants to go back to normal now I've forgot what normal is x nurse says if there was a next time they wouldn't scan me till 9weeks hubby says no chance there will be a next time x really not sure how I feel for the last 9 months we've prepared for a baby coming not sure how i can just forget about that x for now though feel like a haze has lifted x just have to get on with it now an what will be will be I supposes xxx

I will get back to you on your last post just trying to get my head round today xxx


----------



## DeeM73

Sending you lots of love :hugs: xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh honey that sux!!!! What do you want ??? Remember it's not just a one way street here hun it's a 2 way and your thoughts and wants are just as important, my hubby said the same thing about a year ago and I cried and crack a fruity and said fine well there isn't anything else we can do is there I guess I will go find someone that will give me what I want :) he did a complete 180 and said I didn't realise how much this meant to you. And here we are a year or so later and he is over the moon :) not that I condone that kind of behavior lol but it got my point across the only way I knew how :) but just realise that if and when (if ever) you are ready to try again just have a chat to him and let him know how u feel too :) I really am sorry for everything u r going through right now honey I wish there was something I could do to make it better for u xxxxx


----------



## Dorian

I agree with Mumof3, Mrskg. Communication is so very important. But also maybe this is just how your dh is dealing with his own feelings. In a few month, talk to him about it again and see how things are going. (((HUGS)))


----------



## mumof3girls

Hugs mrskg xxxxxx

25 weeks and 4 days ......

Well I'm off to work today :( but on the upside only 5 more weeks until I go on maternity leave and only 4 more days until my birthday :) yay :) 
I'm hoping my friend on here goes into labor on my birthday lol :) Fxd :) 
9 days until I start my 3rd trimester woohoo :) looking forward to that milestone :) goodbye 2nd tri and hello 3rd :) 
Well have a lovely day ladies and let me know what u think of my idea of the hospital gift bags :) xxxxx


----------



## Dorian

Mumof3. I say go for it with your hospital bags. I know there are lots of women who would prefer to buy one already made up, instead of trying to figure out what they need to bring. All you can do is try, and you just might do great with it. Good luck.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh thanks dorian :) I may just do that :) thankyou :) xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

3 months and 3 days left woohoo :) 
Where is everyone else on their countdown to baby?


----------



## Dorian

I just hit 32 wks!!!:wacko: wow, I can't believe how quickly it's going. My MW appts are every two wks now. I went to one today. Baby is measuring slightly larger, 33 1/2 wks. And my BP is slightly rising every time I go in. But I haven't gained weight in 2 wks, which is good. As I am over weight so I am trying to watch it. MW isnt' concerned with anything. HB looks good. Lots of movement. :happydance:


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay that's awesome :) my baby was measuring 28 weeks at 25 weeks but I seemed to have stopped putting on weight too, so strange but I guess that must be normal coz I have heard a few people say that now and most were between 25 and 32 weeks !! 
8 weeks to go woohoo :) mine is 12 weeks and 5 days to be exact so I'm about 5 weeks different to you :) getting exciting now :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Woops I meant 12 weeks and 2 days lol :)


----------



## mumof3girls

A huge congratulations to my B&B friend melly on the birth of her rainbow baby Jonah pheonix, 8 pounds 12 ounces of pure heaven :) this has been a long and arduous journey for her and her family which has come to a rewarding beginning of life :) xxxx 

As for me....
26 weeks and 5 days ......
2 more days and I'll be hitting my 3rd trimester woohoo :) the last one now until my beautiful baby girl will be here :) 12 weeks (90 days) and counting until my c-section woohoo I can't wait :) I also only have 15 more shifts until I finish work :) yay really looking forward to some time off although I'm sure I'll be bored by the 2nd week lol :)
I hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Dorian

Congrats to your friend Mum.

LOL, I'm sure you'll find plenty of things to keep you busy when you're on mat leave. Do you have any hobbies? like to sew or knit or anything like that? Then, there is always cleaning and nesting ;) LOL

Doing well here :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks Dorian:) baby has a bit of jaundice at the moment and has had some fluid on the lungs so he is in nicu at the moment, mum is really worried for her rainbow baby but that is to be expected:( he is feeding well and hopefully if he's ok in the next day or so he can go home to his loving and eagerly awaiting his arrival family which is what they are aiming for :) Fxd he is able to go home soon :)

As for me .... Hmmmm Hobbies??? Well yes I actually like to knit but have done it in a few years :) I was thinking of making a baby blanket for bubs as that's about the only thing other than scarves that I can make lol :) so maybe just before I go on maternity leave I will go to the craft store which is right next to work and pick up some supplies to keep me busy :) thanks for the ideas :) what about u? Do u have any hobbies? 
In fact everyone let me know your hobbies, what u like to do or have always wanted to do :) looking forward to hearing what u do to pass the time :) 
Take care ladies I hope all your babies are nice and snug there in your bellys :) 
Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Yes Mumof3, pick up some knitting supplies and make a few blankies! That will help.

I am a quilter. And enjoy sewing bags as well. Here is my blog, if you care to look at the things I make.

https://mtnmommy2.blogspot.com/


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sadly, I don't have any talents like you ladies. I like to ready although, I have not done so in a while. Unless you count the reading I do for class. LOL


----------



## Dorian

Ready, I, too, love to read. We are always bringing big stacks from the library home. I read out loud to my 7yrold still too, it's a nice quiet time in the evening for us.


----------



## mumof3girls

I also love to read :) I'm a big fan of danielle steel, lavirle Spenser and anything related to the supernatural :) I read alot of vampire books lol huge fan!!! :) also love watching movies too :) my husband bought me a external hard drive so I could keep movies on there and watch while I'm on maternity leave lol :) bless him :) 
I will have a look at your blog Dorian sounds cool I love quilting I just have never tried or learnt how lol my mum taught me to knit when I was a little girl and also to crochet but I'm not very good at that lol also learnt cross stitch and latch hook (which I loved at the time) I think I just like using wool lol :) I also like to write poetry but don't do it very often any more, in fact other than reading and watching movies I really don't do any of these things anymore :( which is sad really coz I really liked to do those things when I was younger :) well off to work again :( last day then I have 5 days off woohoo :) 
Hello 3rd trimester today woohoo I'm really happy to be saying goodbye to the 2nd tri :) 
I'm on the home stretch now ladies :) we all are :) woohoo :) 
Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Mum, Congrats on 3rd trimester. I will be there shortly. 

Dorian, do you sell some of you quilts too.


----------



## Dorian

Woohoo to third tri Mum!!

Ready, I do want to sell quilts. But haven't gotten there yet. I had one on craigslist for a few months, but got mostly just people trying to scam me. One lady was genuine, but I had told her someone else was buying it...turns out that person was trying to put the scam on me and I hadn't realized it yet. By the time I did, the genuine Lady had got something else :(

I did have a store front at ArtFire, just the first month free trial. But I didn't sell anything. It takes awhile to get traffic to your site, etc.

I'm thinking about Etsy.com or Ebay, but there is SO MANY fees associated with those places, I don't know if it's actually worth it.

Sigh~ so, so far, no...I haven't sold any. lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Keep at it and I am sure you will sell. I love your work. It looks really nice.


----------



## mumof3girls

Me too I think if you put it on eBay you will get some buyers and the fees are very minimal I used to sell on there all the time but now I just buy lol when I was on maternity leave last time I sold a lot of clothes and baby clothes and it helped pay for the things I wanted to buy on eBay lol coz I buy mainly books and DVDs on there as well as baby goods at the moment and the only problem I have had since 2007 when I first started my account was 1 lady with some baby clothes that I was selling who took forever to pay and then reported me when she had to wait for her baby clothes coz I refused to send them until she had paid me lol I ended up getting a bad review from her which went away about 6 months later but I nearly stopped going on there because of her she was a biatch lol and most recently I ordered a breast pump and so far I haven't recieved it after about 5 weeks, I paid over $50 for it and it's a no show, but so far the lady has been good and has contacted her post office and put in a complaint and they are looking into it's where abouts, she will have to give me my money back soon if it doesn't arrive otherwise if she doesn't I'll have to report her which I don't want to do so I'm hoping she sorts it out soon !!! I need that pump !!! Lol so in 6 yrs I have only had 2 problems which is good really, I would give it a go :)


----------



## Dorian

:) Thank you Ready and Tilly, for the lovely compliments.

And thank you Tilly for your experience. I think I will end up doing either ebay or etsy, just need to make myself do it. lol


----------



## mumof3girls

Im confused who's tilly??? Lol


----------



## dafrank

Im 36 I will be 37 in July Im trying to concieve a third child. DD is 14 and DS is 6, DH is 29. Baby Dust to everyone!!


----------



## Dorian

mumof3girls said:


> Im confused who's tilly??? Lol

:blush: sorry Mum!!! That was meant for you... pregnancy brain, don'tcha know :blush: LOL

Welcome and good luck dafrank!


----------



## mumof3girls

Haha Dorian lol I thought it was that's why I thought I would see if it was baby brain lol mine is completely shot at the moment lol 
Welcome dafrank congratulations on deciding to become pregnant woohoo :) are u going to set up a fertility friend account? It's nice to be able to see where our friends are at with their cycles and that way we can offer some advice when u need it or want it :) 
Then u can copy and paste it on your signature so we can access it at a press of a button :) it helped me heaps while ttc :) also other women can compare their charts to yours and visa versa :) that's how I thought I may have been pregnant long before I got my bfp by comparing my chart to pregnancy charts :)
Good luck in your journey I hope you won't be in the ttc section for long hun :) Fxd
Welcome again and feel free to stop into our journals and say hi too :)
Happy TGIF everyone :) x


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: I'm back! X

Decided I want to jump on the train one last time x now just need to get hubby on board going to sit down an have a nice long chat tonight x wish me luck xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh hunny it's great to see u back :) I'm so glad you have decided to jump back in :) it will heal your heart hun :) I know coz it healed mine :) 
As for your husband maybe just let him know how much this means to u, which I'm sure you have already done :) but I wish u so much luck that he agrees hun I really want to hear a smile on your face :) since I can't actually see one lol :) 
Are any of u ladies on Facebook? Coz I would really love to put some faces to these names :) and just so u know anything that is said on here is like a doctors surgery it's confidential coz here is here and Facebook is Facebook so nothing I see here will be repeated on there :) xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

2 months, 3 weeks and 3 days to go ...
Woohoo:) x


----------



## Dorian

LOL Mum. I am counting down weeks now!! I still can't believe it. I've been thinking more and more about my little one. I just can't wait to hold him/her!

All the best of luck MrsKG, God be with you. I hope you can convince your dh how much it means to you.


----------



## mumof3girls

Only 46 days to go for u Dorian woohoo :) omg time is flying some days and slow as others lol
Only 2 months 3 weeks and 2 days now woohoo :) lol 
I wish it was 1 week left until bubs is born lol :) I am so ready to pack my bag lol although I have pretty much everything for it I have yet to actually pack it :) maybe I'll do it today just for fun :) a bit early I know but cant be too prepared I reckon lol :) 
12 more shifts till work finishes yay :) although I have stocktake my last week of it grrr so I'll be 31 weeks doing stocktake which kills me when I'm not pregnant lol good luck managing it at 31 weeks lol 
Well I'm off to spend a rare sunday doing nothing lol usually I work it but have had the weekend off yay I needed it :) xxx


----------



## Over35

Hi I'd really appreciate some opinions on my situation, I'm 36 and came on what I thought was my period on 10.2.12 I bled for 4 days and thought that was it!
But on the 17.2.12 I woke up with tender breasts and bleeding heavily??
My husband went to boots and got a first response test and it came up + straight away??
I've done another test this morning 17.2.12 and the line is darker, my breasts are very swollen and tender but I'm still bleeding steadily.
No clots or pain just very red loss, sorry for too much info but I'm pulling my hair out. I've never had anything like this before
We've got a 14yr old an 11yr old and a 3yr old


----------



## mumof3girls

Hmmm not sure hun, could be a bleed that some women get in pregnancy since your bfp is darker, but to be on the safe side Hun I would go straight to the ER and find out what's going on, I hope it's just a normal bleed for u Hun and not something more sinister! Please update and let us know how u get on ok? Xx


----------



## Dorian

I agree with Mum, Over35. I do know that some women bleed for their first few months. But with the other symptoms there, you just might be pg, but something else might be going on. Best to have a blood test and see your Dr.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Over35, I agree with the other ladies but consult with a doc as soon as possible.


----------



## mumof3girls

I hope your ok over35 Please let us know how you went hun have been a little worried about you since I saw your message, I know we probably weren't much help but really it's better to see your doctor or go to the ER incase there is a problem :) I have heard in some circumstances a woman will bleed after conceiving twins and then losing one of them then go on to have a healthy singleton pregnancy which I'm starting to think is what maybe you are going through so it's really important to get checked out hun :) goodluck :)

As for me......

28 weeks today woohoo :) .......

I have 2 months and 3 weeks until my beautiful little girl will be here :) yay so chomping at the bit now lol :) 
How are u all feeling? Do any of u get really bad cramps in the middle of the night? I woke up last night with really bad cramps but when I felt my stomach it felt like bubs was stretching out coz I could feel her feet right up near my sternum and her head was banging on my cervix so maybe that caused the cramps? I haven't felt that before so not sure if she caused it or not? What do u ladies think? 
Anyway off to that evil place that keeps my paycheck lol only 3 more weeks and I'm done :) woohoo :) xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Ouch Mum. If the cramp has gone away, and you have no bleeding or anything, I would think it was just baby stretching.

I can't seem to get comfy today in my chair here. Baby is sitting odd or something. Maybe mine is trying to stretch out more too. LOL


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh yeah dorian most probably is stretching lol :) I guess they are running out of room lol so I guess they will have stretch somehow lol :) 
So no news on how over35 is going? I was hoping to have an update this morning??
And dee :) haven't seen u on here for a while u ok Hun? 
Well I have 2 months, 2 weeks and 6 days to go haha not counting or anything :) sorry for the continual countdown but just sooo excited :) 80 days to go :)
I can't believe u only have 43 days to go Dorian aren't u freaking out yet ??? Lol come on countdown with me :) you know you want to lol :)
Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Dorian

:haha: LOL Mum. Yah, I am pretty darned excited, I'll tell ya! Just six short weeks to go. I know it's going to fly by, and I STILL don't have a crib!! :wacko: Hopefully we'll be able to get it soon.

I was looking at cloth diapers on ebay today. Looks like there is some good deals. So I have to do that soon too. I want to try and make some also. I just don't have the money right now to buy the things I need. Sigh~


----------



## ready4onemore

I am counting down too!!!


----------



## mumof3girls

Woohoo for counting down ladies :) yay 
2 months 2 weeks and 5 days for me woohoo and you know what that means..... I'm no longer in the 80 days section woohoo 79 days now and counting :) 
Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Dorian

Had a baby checkup today, all is well! Everything looks good...hb, my bp, fundal height... can't wait, another 2 wks and we get a quick scan to see how baby is laying :happydance:


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay that's awesome dorian woohoo :) omg 2 weeks and you can see your baby again??? Omg I'm so jealous :) wish I could see mine again :) 
I have 2 months 2 weeks and 4 days to go until I see my little chicken lol :) the day I give birth lol no more scans for me :( well not according to my list of check up dates :( bummer!!! Oh well not long now :) xx


----------



## Dorian

MUM, does your Dr/Mw not do a 36wk scan, to see how baby is laying? That's what this next scan for me is. I don't remember getting so many scans with my other babies. I could have, I just don't remember. Or maybe I have more this time cause I'm older..huh, don't know. lol But I am not complaining :D


----------



## mumof3girls

No apparently not?? Weird but maybe we do but because I'm having a c-section anyway maybe they aren't going to bother?? Don't know ?? But it's not on my list?? I'll check on tuesday when I have my obgyn appointment :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh yeah guess what????
I have 2 months 2 weeks and 2 days to go woohoo :) I just had to add that in lol :)


----------



## Dorian

LOL Mum. Yah, if you are have a Csect, you may not be getting that late scan.

Hope you are all doing well today.


----------



## mumof3girls

Yeah that's what I figured lol damn shame though lol I would have loved to have seen bubs for one more time before she is born lol :) oh well not long now to wait though, she will be in my arms very soon :) 
Well I'll be 29 weeks tomorrow and I'll be going to my obgyn for my 28 week visit 1 week late lol I don't know why they keep booking it in a week ahead :( oh well at least I find out tomorrow about the glucose test :) hopefully it's all ok :) 
I have 2 months 2 weeks and 1 day left woohoo :) 
And I'm feeling huge !!!! Lol I think my baby grew overnight lol she feels extra heavy today :) lol I was ready that if baby was to be born now she wouldn't even need a respirator how cools that??? Not that I want her to be born now but it just gives me hope that she will be ok if she was born :)
Well I'm off to work :( lol have a great day ladies and I'll talk to u in the morning :) and then tomorrow afternoon I'll let u know how I went at the hospital :) xxx


----------



## Dorian

Mum, you read baby would not need a respirator if born now? huh! Well, other things are still developing though, so no baby for you are me yet! LOL. 

When my first was born, he was born a wk 35 and had to be in an incubator for a few days, because his lungs weren't quite up to par. I'm 34+5 now, and am really wondering if I am going to have another early baby. I've thought this for quiet awhile now, not sure why. But then today, I've had some sharp pains in my back, lots of BH, and just a general feeling of BLAH. But baby was very, very active this morning. For about 2 hrs, flipping and kicking and all. So I am wondering if I am just feeling a little sore from that....I hope so. I don't need a baby in NICU again.


----------



## future_numan

I have been stalking about and had to say that it's cute that everyone is counting down the days:thumbup:


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh don't get me wrong Dorian I know baby will still be very ill I just thought it was a great milestone that a respirator wasn't needed :) I don't want my little miss out until it's time hun :) I hope your little one stays put too !!!! That's an order !!! Lol 
Hi futurenuman :) thanks :) and welcome :) u are welcome to join in too no matter your situation :) I have seen u around before I'm pretty sure :) congrats on your bub seems as though he is due 3 days before mine yippee :)

Just wanted to say woohooo I don't have diabetes :) yay :) also got to see my little miss on an ultrasound today woohoo it wasn't expected so it was nice &#58386; made me want to cry happy tears :) lol but doc gave me a lecture on having anymore babies from c-sections :( but said it was still my decision to have my tubes tied or to just say no!!! Lol :) I think I'll just say no!!! For a change lol :) I love my little chicken ;)
Roll on the next 10 weeks :)


----------



## mumof3girls

By the way future I'm calling my baby Ella Mackenzie lol :) very close to your daughters name :)


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies glad to see you're all doing well on your countdown I can't wait to see your babies I hope I will be celebrating a bfp by the time your lovely babies arrive xxx

Ella Mckenzie is lovely xxx


----------



## Dorian

LOL Mum, yes ma'am!! teeeheheh...and yes, I agree, it's a great milestone! What a hard decision you have to make. But if it has to be done, then do it and stick with it.

My BH's have been continuing. I get quite a few of them thruout the day. I don't recall having so many with my other kids. Well, as they say, every pregnancy is different :)


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> By the way future I'm calling my baby Ella Mackenzie lol :) very close to your daughters name :)

We were going to call her Ella Mackenzie but my SIL stole the name first for our neice.

I am also the mother of four girls ( aged 22, 21, 19, 2) so this is the first ( and only) boy.. talk about a change... he better get used to alot of pink..lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies just dropping in to say hello.

Future, good to see you.


----------



## StarWarsMom

Well, I don't have teenagers -- but I have an 8 1/2 year old son and an 11 year old son. I will be 39 in a few months and my husband is 42, he had a vasectomy about 6 years ago that I have been regretting desperately. He still feels "done" and "too old to have another baby" but I have this unbearable longing for a little girl, or another boy if a girl is not meant to be. 

So I have discovered that our health insurance covers up to 4 cycles of IVF, even though my husband had a voluntary vasectomy, and that the urologist can retrieve the sperm that my husband's body still produces so we would not need donor sperm. I had an U/S yesterday and saw my empty uterus, but healthy looking ovaries with eggs in them, and today they did bloodwork to check my hormone levels. I feel this shimmering hope, and yet I still need to deal with my DH's misgivings and negativity. I just know that he would love the baby once it was born, just as he loves our two sons. He is such an involved, wonderful daddy. I don't want to be pushy and bully him into having a child that he doesn't want, but I feel so strongly deep in my heart that I would always regret NOT having a 3rd child, but that he would get excited about the baby as soon as a pregnancy was confirmed. I just feel like the clock is ticking something fierce as I'm coming up on my 39th birthday in May and I can't afford to just drop it again and "wait for him to come around."

Anyone else out there going through anything similar?


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry you are going through this stars wars mum x I'm not in the same position but my hubby was against having another baby but since we've had 4 losses since last July he now wants another more than anything I so hope I can make that happen for him x have you had a good sit down a chat with your hubby an explained how much this means to you? If so what's his reaction to that? I really hope you can talk him round x I know what you mean about hanging around I'll be 36 in sept an already feel like that xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome starwarsmum :) yes I was in the same position as well as my dh didn't want anymore children and he wasnt getting my hints of having one either lol so one day I just cried and cried and said if he didn't want another child then I would divorce him and marry someone who did lol k don't recommend doing this as I was very Ill that day and wasn't myself and I think everything I had bottled up just came tumbling out lol but he was really surprised that it meant that much to me he hadn't realized so he said let me think about it and then he said he would try for another one as I had wanted a boy this time he agreed to try for a boy which we knew wouldn't be easy but in the end we gave up on trying for a boy the last cycle and just tried to get pregnant lol it was taking a lot longer than we thought 13 months :( so would u believe we got pregnant that cycle and ended up with another girl lol so I obviously wasn't meant to have a boy lol. But I'm ok with that I'm just happy being pregnant to be honest and my husband has been totally active and supportive in this pregnancy and he even said out of all the kids he has had (4 to his ex wife of 20 yrs) and 1 child to me (2nd including this one) that he Is the most excited with this baby as it's the first child he was actively trying to get pregnant with lol and me too as we have just had sort of accidents before although we said we would try but didn't really get a chance to as we got pregnant straight away with tayler (our child together ) she took us by surprise lol 
So all in all after this long explanation lol he is really happy after all that and can't wait to see his new daughter in 10 weeks :) 
I hope your hubby comes around just let him know how much it means to you :) good luck :)
Oh by the way I told him my clock was ticking too and I was almost 38 at that stage too but now I'm 39 and couldn't be happier :)
Mrskg I'm so happy to see u Hun how are u doing? Xxx
Ready - good to see your ok hun was starting to worry :) xx
Dee has also been Mia for a while too so hi dee just wandering if your ok hun let us know ok :) xxx
Dorian - I'm the same I think it's because we have been pregnant many times before I think the more you have the stronger the bh eeek would hate to be having a natural birth lol sorry for those of u who will lol 
2 months 1 week and 6 days to go woohooo :) lol sorry just had to add that in lol xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh and future numan lol that is funny that u were going to call your daughter that too lol I hate it when people steal your baby's name Grrrr seriously can't they find their own??? It's ok to do it to a stranger but not your family!!! Wow your so lucky to be having a boy after 4 girls :) u won't know what hit you though it will be a massive change for u, I was watching a friend of mine change her little boy the other day and I was shocked to see a willy lol I am so used to seeing little girl bits after being a mum of girls for 20 yrs that I didn't expect it lol I knew he was a boy it just shocked me to see boy bits lol and she says that he wee's on her regulary :) lol got that to look forward to haha lol :) you will love it it will just be huge change I think lol :)


----------



## future_numan

StarWarsMom said:


> Well, I don't have teenagers -- but I have an 8 1/2 year old son and an 11 year old son. I will be 39 in a few months and my husband is 42, he had a vasectomy about 6 years ago that I have been regretting desperately. He still feels "done" and "too old to have another baby" but I have this unbearable longing for a little girl, or another boy if a girl is not meant to be.
> 
> So I have discovered that our health insurance covers up to 4 cycles of IVF, even though my husband had a voluntary vasectomy, and that the urologist can retrieve the sperm that my husband's body still produces so we would not need donor sperm. I had an U/S yesterday and saw my empty uterus, but healthy looking ovaries with eggs in them, and today they did bloodwork to check my hormone levels. I feel this shimmering hope, and yet I still need to deal with my DH's misgivings and negativity. I just know that he would love the baby once it was born, just as he loves our two sons. He is such an involved, wonderful daddy. I don't want to be pushy and bully him into having a child that he doesn't want, but I feel so strongly deep in my heart that I would always regret NOT having a 3rd child, but that he would get excited about the baby as soon as a pregnancy was confirmed. I just feel like the clock is ticking something fierce as I'm coming up on my 39th birthday in May and I can't afford to just drop it again and "wait for him to come around."
> 
> Anyone else out there going through anything similar?

I was in the same boat as you except I was the one who had had a tubal ligation.
We did alot of talking and weighing the odds before we decided to go for a TR and try for one more ( well now two)
Good luck !



mumof3girls said:


> Oh and future numan lol that is funny that u were going to call your daughter that too lol I hate it when people steal your baby's name Grrrr seriously can't they find their own??? It's ok to do it to a stranger but not your family!!! Wow your so lucky to be having a boy after 4 girls :) u won't know what hit you though it will be a massive change for u, I was watching a friend of mine change her little boy the other day and I was shocked to see a willy lol I am so used to seeing little girl bits after being a mum of girls for 20 yrs that I didn't expect it lol I knew he was a boy it just shocked me to see boy bits lol and she says that he wee's on her regulary :) lol got that to look forward to haha lol :) you will love it it will just be huge change I think lol :)

Now that you mention it.. I don't think I have ever seen a lil' baby boy naked:dohh:
Someone mentioned to me to buy a " pee pee tee pee" whatever the heck that is:dohh:
I assume it stops lil' man from peeing on me.. apparently lil boys like to pee once the cool air hits their bits durning a diaper change ( no more middle of the night , lights off diaper changes)


----------



## Mrskg

I'm getting there mumof3girls thanks x first af just arrived so back on to the ttc train xxx


----------



## Dorian

ROFl, those 'pee pee tee pees' are pretty popular right now.

Cause yes, when the air hits baby boy bits, they tend to pee. I just pull the diaper front down, what a second or two, and place it back real quick to let him pee. I think the tee pee thingys would be a pain and probably not used very much. LOL, my opinion...

It's so odd to think that you haven't seen little boy's, but it makes sense of course. I have 2 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## mumof3girls

Lol u cracked me up future lol yep when u are not used to or have never seen a baby boy naked it is a major shock lol so used to seeing girly bits that a willy is just so foreign to me lol ;) there is only one willy I'm used to lol 
So not sure if I would know how to look after it lol I have heard horror stories so I'm kind of glad I have another girl lol although don't get me wrong all my girls have weed on my at some stage or another lol 
2 months 1 week and 5 days to go ladies woohoo ;) lol 
Just had to put that in lol ;)


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes little boys like to peepee on you during diaper change. LOL


----------



## future_numan

When we first had Emily, we kept her in our room in a bassinett for the first three months and I just changed her on a pad on our bed...
With all this " pee pee" talk ( and I also was shown the after effect of a client who had changed her 1 month old on the bed at the midwives office yesterday) that maybe it would be a good idea to move the change table into our room also:dohh:
Sounds like it would save me many midnight sheet changes.

Both my parents are only children and my brother never married and has no children so other than my own kids I have never been exposed to baby boys.:dohh:


----------



## mumof3girls

I'm the same future my parents had sisters only and they had a boy (my brother) but I was too young to worry about or want to look at him naked lol or even wanted too ewww the thought lol and my brother is expecting his first child the same week as I'm expecting my little girl lol but we don't know what he's having yet and he lives 5 hour flight away from me with his wife so I doubt if they have a boy that I will see him anytime soon :( which sux coz I have waited sooo long to be an aunty and he's been an uncle for almost 20 yrs lol I'm going to try to take a trip up there as soon as my baby is old enough to fly lol :) I have quite a few friends with baby boys but I almost never see them getting changed so really my friend last week was the first little boy I had seen in about 13 years when my best friend had her little boy and I used to change him sometimes lol :) so kind of new territory lol :) I would definatly put the change table in your room or his wherever u will have him lol u dont want to be covered in wee in the middle of the night lol :) haha just the thought cracks me up lol :) you will have to let me know how different it is to having girls lol :) 
Well I'm 29 weeks and 4 days woohoo :) not long now and I'll be 30 weeks yay :) 
I have 2 months 1 week and 2 days till she is in my arms :) 
70 days :)
Haha I love counting down :) and after today I'll have 7 shifts left of work then I'm on maternity leave woohoo :)
Have a great day ladies :) xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh and happy birthday Emily Mackenzie for the 28th feb :) I hope she hada fantastic day :) it's my lo birthday in 2 days :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi ladies :) mrskg that is awesome I'm so glad your back on the ttc train :) I look forward to seeing your bfp really soon hun xxxx
Well it's my little girls 4th birthday today :) I can't believe she starts kindy just before the baby comes :( its so sad I want my baby back lol sux I have to work today though :( and I'm suppose to go to training tonight but I think I'll give it a miss coz my lo doesn't turn 4 everyday lol :) plus who needs training when I have 6 shifts left of work until maternity leave??? Seems silly I think since I'll be gone for at least 6 months and by then there will be all new training lol 
Oh well off to get ready :) I hope u all have a fantastic day xxx


----------



## Dorian

Mumof3, hope your girl had a great bday! I agree, take the night off training, seems silly right now. lol

Well baby has almost definatley dropped. Even dh said "your belly looks different" and the pressure on my bladder/lower bits...ugh! I am for sure going o ask MW on Wed if I am dialated at all.

This is going to be a fun week...crib is ordered and should be here, bedroom will get rearranged, fabric scraps from a friend is coming (Lots of baby fabric scraps too!! I'm a quilter...), I see baby on a U/S on Wed...oh what a good week it will be!! LOL

Today I did 4 loads of laundry, and made sure I put some baby clothes and recieving blankets in to get washed and put in my diaper bag too. I figure I might as well get it ready...even if it sits for the next 4 wks. lol


----------



## future_numan

Mumof3, wishing you sweet little girl a very happy 4th birthday:hugs:
Gosh, time flys.. my Emily is half way there:dohh:

Dorion, sounds like your doing the " nesting" thing.. I remember with Emily it was around the sametime. I am hoping it kicks in for me soon, since I have almost nothing ready:blush:

DH and I did got to a Mom2Mom sale. It's a sale where a bunch on moms rent a large space to sell their gently used baby stuff. I still have tons from Emily and really didn't buy much but it was a fun way to spend an afternoon on a cold day.

I don't know if I mentioned that I was at the MW last week. We had discused my feeling like MS was back ( I had an awful time back in 1st tri and lost a ton of weight) wish I could do that not pregnant:dohh:
Anyways, I always felt tired, winded and couldn't eat much of anything... so the MW sent me for blood work, well the cause is I am severally anemic so she ordered me to take extra iron on top of my prenantal suppl.
I started right away and wow what a difference:haha:
Only thing is now I am bellying up to the fridge about every 15 mins... I mean this is awful.. I finish my dinner plate, anything Emily has left over and second helpings.. I am always hungry:dohh:
I even woke in the night and stood in the dark eatting a bowl of cereal.. I am trying to keep the foods healthy but oh my goodness:wacko:


----------



## mumof3girls

30 weeks today yippee :happydance:I can't believe I'm 30 weeks :) it's an amazing feeling :) I have 2 months and 6 days to go. 67 days


----------



## mumof3girls

Dorian omg u have 4 weeks to go woohoo :) I can't believe it :) 
Still haven't heard anything from dee I hope her and her little bub are ok I'm starting to get worried!! Dee please just let us know your ok hun :) xxx
Future - seems like u had a great day, we have the baby show on here not next week but the week after which will be when I start maternity leave so I'm going to go there and look around :) looking forward to that :) last time I went I had just had tayler she was only a couple of weeks old and I got a parking fine lol but I remember we had a great time though so I'm really looking forward to it :)
Well I have 5 shifts left of work woohoo :) can't wait :) 
The countdown has begun ladies :) wont be long now until we are holding our babies in our arms ;) xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh yeah forgot to say thankyou for all your birthday wishes for my little girl she had a ball :)


----------



## future_numan

mumof3, congratulations:happydance:
I am exactly 1 week and 1 day ahead of you.. are you have a c-section ? That's why you know you will be a week earlier ?

I went over due with Emly but I hope with lil' man he decides to show on May 2nd... wishful thinking on my part:dohh:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just dropping in. I can't believe next week my oldest will be 21.:cry: He is such a man now. He moved out when we was 19 and has been doing well ever since. I am proud of him but to me he is still my little boy.


----------



## mumof3girls

Omg ready you have a man on your hands now lol :) my daughters 21st is next year :) 
Well congratulations mumma:) I hope he has a fantastic birthday :) 
I hope u and the baby are well too :)

Future - yeah I'm having a c-section :) I dont really mind as I have had 3 anyway so I know what I'm in for lol but it also helps knowing when I will be having her :) no real surprises here unless she comes early??? Lol that would be nice :) I doubt it though :( bummer lol I'm starting raspberry leaf tea this week woohoo not that I need it, it would just be nice to strengthen my uterus before they cut into it lol :)
Well I have 2 months and 5 days to go ladies woohoo :) and tonight my gorgeous husband and I will be staying at mt lofty house for the night :) it's a combined Xmas, birthday and valentines present for us both as we haven't been away in soooo long!!! So no kids woohoo :) 
Well have a lovely day ladies :) xxx


----------



## Dorian

Mumof3, sounds like a fun getaway, have a good time!


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just dropping in. I can't believe next week my oldest will be 21.:cry: He is such a man now. He moved out when we was 19 and has been doing well ever since. I am proud of him but to me he is still my little boy.

Ready, My daughter will be 21 this friday ( 9th) time has flown with the kids.. she also is living independently.. actually with her younger sister while the attend school about 3hrs away.



mumof3girls said:


> Omg ready you have a man on your hands now lol :) my daughters 21st is next year :)
> Well congratulations mumma:) I hope he has a fantastic birthday :)
> I hope u and the baby are well too :)
> 
> Future - yeah I'm having a c-section :) I dont really mind as I have had 3 anyway so I know what I'm in for lol but it also helps knowing when I will be having her :) no real surprises here unless she comes early??? Lol that would be nice :) I doubt it though :( bummer lol I'm starting raspberry leaf tea this week woohoo not that I need it, it would just be nice to strengthen my uterus before they cut into it lol :)
> Well I have 2 months and 5 days to go ladies woohoo :) and tonight my gorgeous husband and I will be staying at mt lofty house for the night :) it's a combined Xmas, birthday and valentines present for us both as we haven't been away in soooo long!!! So no kids woohoo :)
> Well have a lovely day ladies :) xxx

A night away, that's wonderful.. DH and I haven't been away in forever..have a great time:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mumof3, the raspberry tea sounds like a good idea. I may try that as well. 

How is everyone else doing these days?


----------



## Dorian

Doing just fine here Ready. Had a great checkup today, baby is looking well. And my crib came today!! woohoo.

I agree, kids are growing up way too fast. My oldest will be 18 this summer.


----------



## future_numan

What does Raspberry tea do ?


----------



## Dorian

Future, raspberry LEAF tea (there is a disctinction) helps your uterus, many women say it gives them an easier labor/birth.


----------



## ready4onemore

Dorian, OMG I just realized that you have just a few weeks to go. How exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## mumof3girls

Woohoo ladies won't be long now :) 
Thankyou I had a great time the other night it was really nice to get away for the night with my hubby although I had a pretty crap sleep and got sick from bad ice coffee due to their fridge not working :( but yesterday my hubby and I went out for breakfast and lunch and wandered around a few small towns :) it was nice and peaceful :) 
As for me ....
I have 8 weeks and 3 days to go woohoo :) 
And 4 more day left of work :) yay :)
Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## future_numan

I am def. going to get some of that raspberry leaf tea, can't hurt to try..

I am due exactly two months today:happydance: ( thought I should add my part to the count down)

Starting Monday I am going to become a " working widow"
DH is leaving for four weeks for work ( he does it every year)

Mumof3, sorry you had gotten sick but it sounds like you made the best of it..


----------



## Dorian

:happydance: Yes Ready, not much longer now!! It FEELs like I'll deliver sooner than 4 wks, but that could just be wishful thinking. lol How are you feeling? Everything going well?

Mumof3, glad you had a nice time, for the most part. Getting away for a day or two sounds SO nice! Woohooo on only 4 more working days!

Future, woohoo....getting closer! UGh to your dh going away for 4 wks.


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3, yay for 4 more days of work. I wish I could say that. Glad you and your dh had a great time. Sorry you got sick.

Future, Yay for 2 more months!!! How exciting is that?

Dorian, I am doing great. Sometimes it seems if I can't get enough sleep though. LOL


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi ladies :)
2 months and 2 days to go for me woohoo :) and it turns out I only have 3 more days left of work as it's a public holiday here on monday which I didn't realise so no work for me Monday :)
Well last night was my going away party for work and it was a great turnout and night :) I had a ball :) I'm starting to feel a bit sad about leaving work now although Im happy about it but just going to be sad not seeing everyone there as they are part of my family :( I have worked with alot of them for over 5 years so it will be sad :( 
Yay for countdowns :) come on ladies I want to see all of your countdowns now :) 
Now has everyone got everything ready? I still have to pack my bag but bubs is done and so is everything else I needed to do except the baby powder which I keep forgetting to buy but that can be done anytime :) 
Let me know what u have left to do :) 
Have a great day :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

You are starting to pack bags already:dohh:
I haven't started anything yet..
We aren't doing a nursery right away as Emily is still in a crib in the smaller room.
We painted and moved her toddler bed and toys into the bigger second room so lil' man could have her old room but she has shown no desire to move to a big girl bed and we don't want to rush her.
I bought a bassinett so lil' man will be staying in our room for the first few months any way.
We haven't even set up the bassinet or put the change table in our room.
I plan on washing hs clothes around 35 weeks.
I am planning a home birth but will have a hospital bag packed just in case.. again my plan is to do that around 35 weeks.


----------



## Dorian

My bag is pack too, and today I picked up a pack of diapers. I use cloth and really want to make some, but haven't had the chance to buy the right fabrics. So I picked up a package of prefolds, just so I have some! lol

My 'nursery' is done, it's just a corner of my room. But crib is up, decorations are in, everything is ready for little one. I have a car seat. Still need some more clothes (I have a few), a swing and a playpen. But those I can get whenever.


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> My bag is pack too, and today I picked up a pack of diapers. I use cloth and really want to make some, but haven't had the chance to buy the right fabrics. So I picked up a package of prefolds, just so I have some! lol
> 
> My 'nursery' is done, it's just a corner of my room. But crib is up, decorations are in, everything is ready for little one. I have a car seat. Still need some more clothes (I have a few), a swing and a playpen. But those I can get whenever.

I am using alot of stuff from Emily but we did buy a new car seat since the one we ha for her was really heavy and I found it hard to carry.
I also was lucky that we bought neutral clothing with her so some stuff is still okay to wear for a boy..
I do plan on buying him some new things too, like fuzzy blanket.
Emily loves hers and never goes anywhere with out it.
I also need to buy a new breast pump since I distroyed my old one when I boiled the parts and forgot about it on the stove :dohh:
I have diapers, I only bought 1 pack of disposibles since we don't know how big her will be... Emily was 9lbs 10oz so she didn't fit newborn diapers.
This is going to be my first baby born in the warm weather ( I have two November babies & Febuaray, March Babies)
So I haven't a clue what to expect weather wise ( here in Canada the weather has been wacky).. so I need to get a few things for warmer weather


----------



## future_numan

I was craving OJ tonight so drank a big glass... so we are now playing " guess the body part" since apparently OJ gets little man hopping:haha:


----------



## Dorian

LOL Future, I've craved oj since the beginning of this pregnancy, I would drink it all day if I could.

I've kept clothes from my previous kids. But most of them got wore out by my last kiddo, and some of them didn't survive the last 7yrs in storage. So, darn, I have to buy some new ones ;) LOL


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> LOL Future, I've craved oj since the beginning of this pregnancy, I would drink it all day if I could.
> 
> I've kept clothes from my previous kids. But most of them got wore out by my last kiddo, and some of them didn't survive the last 7yrs in storage. So, darn, I have to buy some new ones ;) LOL

I craved OJ big time at the begining of the pregnancy.. think I drank a full jug in one day:dohh: but I haven't lately... but now that I had a taste for it again.. I find myself drinking it more and more..

Your so lucky.. now you have a reason to shop:happydance:
DH is always making comments on how lil' man can use this or that again:dohh:


----------



## mumof3girls

Ohhh so cute :) my dh freaks everytime I buy something for bubs (probably because I keep buying things we already have lol) I have borrowed a capsule and a musical baby swing which I'll be picking up next week so I can get it fitted into the car :) we have already put the cot up as she will be sharing with her 4 Yr old sister for a while but won't be for a few months because we want our 4th old to get used to the cot being in her room first and get used to having the baby in the house before they co share lol :)
We have a bassinet that's in our room that the baby will use for the next few months :) 
Well yesterday I finally picked up some maternity pads and some baby powder so I have pretty much completed my bag but I think I might buy myself some new pjs for the hospital even though I bought some before I got pregnant lol I think I need new ones :) lowland I seem to have lost my maternity bra when we went away for the night so don't know what happened to that grrr :( it was my only one :( so will need to buy another one maybe 2 :( that's a job for when I go on maternity leave :) only 2 days left till that happens yay :) today and tomorrow woohoo :) I can't wait :) and the baby expo is on this weekend too so I'll be able to go to that yay :) I work weekends normally so it will be a nice change to be out and about on them instead of being at work :)
Oooh can't forget the countdown lol so here it is :)......
30 weeks and 5 days....
2 months and 1 day left to go.... 62 days :) 
I don't see anyone else's countdowns ??? Come on ladies show me your countdowns :) lol
And do any of u have facebook? If u would like to add me to yours just look up Alana Clark (my profile picture has an u/s pic of my baby :)) I look forward to seeing all your faces in real life :) xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Alana, I want to buy some pjs for the hospital too. Preverably some nursing ones. I'll have to see what I can find.

25 days to go!!!!


----------



## future_numan

I bought some new PJ's too..
I would have been horrified for someone to see the ones I had before.. but gosh darn they were comfy..

Mumof3, I have Facebook.. I will look you up..

Oh ya... 9 weeks and 2 days left


----------



## mumof3girls

Woohoo :) the countdowns have begun :) lol
Just confirmed your friendship future :) thanks for the add :) 
Well I'm off to get ready for my 2nd to last day of work woohoo :) 
See u in the morning :) xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Today I offically have 10 weeks left. LOL


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Today I offically have 10 weeks left. LOL

:happydance:


----------



## Dorian

WOohoo Ready!!

22 days for me :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mumof3girls

Woohoo ready and omg Dorian I can't believe u are almost done now :) I have 1 month and 4 weeks left to go ....59 days :) hurry up time I'm starting to get impatient lol :) 
Day 1 of maternity leave today woohoo :) 
What to do today???? Lol 
Well we have our photo shoot on friday so that should be fun :) my hubby doesn't think so lol he doesn't want to do it lol but he said he is doing it for me :) lol gotta love him :) 
Well it's bloody hot this morning grrr Im going to have to put the aircon on now ;) 
Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## future_numan

By doing the count down it feels like I am wishing the pregnancy away:cry:
This will be my last baby :cry:

Dorian... your getting so close:happydance:

Mumof3, so what are you going to do with all this free time ?
Here we don't start mat. leave till the baby is born.
Don't matter to me since I am a SAHM but I do take in daycare kids.
I am only taking 3 weeks off with them starting April 30:happydance:

It was unseasonably warm here today but I had to drive DH to a depot 3 hrs away. He will be gone for the next 4-5 weeks so I am now a working widow:haha: so to celebrate Emily and I had ceaser salad for dinner ( he hates it) and pudding for desert:happydance:
I do miss him while he is gone but it is nice not to have him under foot since he has been home since Jan.
Emily has picked up a bug and has a fever so the last two nights she has been awoken around 2:30am.. and refuses to go back to sleep so to say the least I am tired:coffee:


----------



## Dorian

Enjoy your mat leave Mumof3!

Future, I am trying to just enjoy my pregnancy too. And not wish these last few weeks would hurry by. As this is my last also. But, I can NOT wait to hold my little one !! :happydance:


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Enjoy your mat leave Mumof3!
> 
> Future, I am trying to just enjoy my pregnancy too. And not wish these last few weeks would hurry by. As this is my last also. But, I can NOT wait to hold my little one !! :happydance:

I am the same way.. can't wait to hold him and beastfeed.. but I also want him to stay put ( even though I am starting to get uncomfortable):haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

Dorian, you don't have long at all. :happydance:

Future, I hope Emily feels better soon.

Mum, yay for the free time. Here in the states we don't go on Mat leave until baby gets here or if we are put on bedrest.

AFM, yes I am enjoying being pregnant. I just want to hold and cuddle my little man. I am not sure if we will have another as I will be 40 in September. But my dh did say he wanted one more. But want to try after baby gets 6 months or older so we will see.


----------



## mumof3girls

Part of me wants my baby now!!! And part of me is really enjoying being pregnant too especially since this is my last one :( I just love seeing the countdown though it gives me something to look forward to since I don't have anything else at the moment lol

Here's some news.... Lost my mucus plug yesterday :( and have been leaking water since then too but still not really sure what it is ??? Maybe my waters ??? Or just cm that's watery??? Don't know but will keep an eye on it today and if there is any change I will ring up the hospital :)
Yep I'm a lady of leisure now :) great for rest, but sucks for money :( had my last pay check today and it was dismal :( so not looking forward to the next few weeks :( bummer should have really thought that through !!! We can take maternity leave from 8 weeks before baby is due but we don't get payments until baby is born :( sux!!!! 
Never mind!!! Off to have a nice day of peace without kids as my daughter will be in daycare today yippeee :) day off for me :)
Ok here is my countdown :).......
31 weeks and 2 days......
1 month, 3 weeks and 6 days to go....58 days :)
See u tomorrow ladies :) have a great day :) xxx


----------



## Dorian

Oh no Mumto3, I hope it's not your waters leaking!

Here's my update:

37wk apt today. A bit of up and down. My BP was lower (no allergies bothering me today), I gained 2lbs since last week! MW was happy. lol. My MW was so amazed at how far up in my ribs baby was, she didnt' tell me the fundal height. So it sounds like I am measuring more than 37wks still. And baby's HB is good and strong.

But the bad news, I was tested positive for Strep B virus :cry: I never was with any of my other kids, so now I am going to be worried. I know that I'll get antibiodics and such, but it will be a worry there in the back of my head. 

Next week, I can have a cervix check, so we'll see if all this BH and pressure is doing anything. Although MW told me since my last 2 were born at 40+ wks, it's a good chance this one will be too.


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> Part of me wants my baby now!!! And part of me is really enjoying being pregnant too especially since this is my last one :( I just love seeing the countdown though it gives me something to look forward to since I don't have anything else at the moment lol
> 
> Here's some news.... Lost my mucus plug yesterday :( and have been leaking water since then too but still not really sure what it is ??? Maybe my waters ??? Or just cm that's watery??? Don't know but will keep an eye on it today and if there is any change I will ring up the hospital :)
> Yep I'm a lady of leisure now :) great for rest, but sucks for money :( had my last pay check today and it was dismal :( so not looking forward to the next few weeks :( bummer should have really thought that through !!! We can take maternity leave from 8 weeks before baby is due but we don't get payments until baby is born :( sux!!!!
> Never mind!!! Off to have a nice day of peace without kids as my daughter will be in daycare today yippeee :) day off for me :)
> Ok here is my countdown :).......
> 31 weeks and 2 days......
> 1 month, 3 weeks and 6 days to go....58 days :)
> See u tomorrow ladies :) have a great day :) xxx

I would talk to your DR right away.. if you lost your plug and that might be your waters I would be concerned of infection..keep us posted:hugs:



Dorian said:


> Oh no Mumto3, I hope it's not your waters leaking!
> 
> Here's my update:
> 
> 37wk apt today. A bit of up and down. My BP was lower (no allergies bothering me today), I gained 2lbs since last week! MW was happy. lol. My MW was so amazed at how far up in my ribs baby was, she didnt' tell me the fundal height. So it sounds like I am measuring more than 37wks still. And baby's HB is good and strong.
> 
> But the bad news, I was tested positive for Strep B virus :cry: I never was with any of my other kids, so now I am going to be worried. I know that I'll get antibiodics and such, but it will be a worry there in the back of my head.
> 
> Next week, I can have a cervix check, so we'll see if all this BH and pressure is doing anything. Although MW told me since my last 2 were born at 40+ wks, it's a good chance this one will be too.

I tested positive with my 3rd daughter.. they gave me antibiotics right through labour then tested her after birth.. I hope you didn't plan a home birth.. 
I tested neg. with Emily...

Ready.. 40 isn't that old ( I am the same age as you.. I think our birthdays are days apart)


----------



## Dorian

Thank you Future. Glad to hear you had a good outcome. LOL, no, dh and I have both thought a homebirth would be neat. But I am much happier at the hospital with my wonderful MW, just in case something goes wrong....Like I forgot to say yesterday that baby has decided to flip, so we are back to back right now!! grr, hope s/he flips back soon.

Ready, I am 41, if I can do it, you can too ;) lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Mum, I would have it check right away. I hope all goes well with you.

Future, thanks I do want another one. As this one will be rasied as an only child.

Dorian, thanks. I think my dh wants to try again and I am all for it as well. I will just be a foxy 40+ momma. LOL


----------



## mumof3girls

I say u go girl (ready) if u want another baby u go for it :) I'm 39 now but no more for me lol I have my playmate for my lo now so that's all I need :)
Dorian - wow I have heard of strep but don't know what it's all about???? I'll have to google it lol :) u are almost there hun not long now :) 
Future- like I said on Facebook I'm all good now :) 
Not much happening here, yes I'm almost 99% sure it was my plug now that I have seen photos on the net (by the way ewwww!!!) lol but waters stopped yesterday so I'm thinking maybe it was just a small leak that has plugged itself back up :) had some pains and bh last night in bed and woke up with pelvic pain but it's settled down a bit now so as long as nothing else goes on I'll be happier to just stay away from the hospital lol but if that changes at anytime I will go get checked out :) I promise :)

Well time for the countdown .....
31 weeks and 3 days.....
1 month, 3 weeks and 5 days.... 57 days....
And today I have hit the 80% completed pregnancy milestone woohoo only 20% to go :)
Yippee :) see u tomorrow ladies :) I will update if there is any news :) xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

31 weeks and 4 days ......
1 month, 3 weeks and 4 days to go 
56 days woohoo 
Just over half way to 32 weeks now yippee 
I can't wait 

Well I had to drag my husband into the city for our photo shoot kicking and screaming lol he really did not want to do it but he did it for me lol 
And once my make up and hair was done I could see he started to have a bit more fun lol then once his was done wow he actually started to think it would be ok lol
Then once we went into the actual photo shoot room and he met the photographer who was from the uk but who's parents were both from wales (where my hubby is from) he started to have a ball lol who would have thought it lol and the photographer was fantastic and made us feel really at ease got some beautiful shots but downside is we won't get them for a couple of weeks due to the shooting with real film not digital but I'm really really looking forward to seeing them downside though is that they cost a fortune Grrrr I'm hoping my husband loves them so much he will let me have them lol coz the whole package the most expensive one was nearly $5000 eeeek !!!! And just to buy one 5,6 I think it was was like $300 omg!!!! Prices have risen since I had it done last I was expecting to pay about 2000 for the whole package lol oh well we would really like to get 3 nice pictures if we can, 1 of me by myself, 1 of hubby by himself and 1 of us together with our bump so Fxd we can get all three and be happy with them downside is that we love them all and can't part with any of them lol but I don't think hubby will even think about paying $5000 for photos lol


----------



## future_numan

Glad you have a great time !! It does sound rather expencive. 
I never thought to have pictures done before baby arrives.
We did a fantastic photo shoot when Emily was 3 days old.. also very costly but worth every penny.. we are planning that again this time too.


----------



## Dorian

OMYGOSH, I can NOT imagine paying that much money for some pictures!!! lol. Glad you had such a fun time with them.

I have to google info about strep B too. But my MW said that many women have it in the chemistry naturally and they make sure they take great care in delivery with the antibiodics and such.

I was having mild contractions for about 2 hrs last night!! I was SO hoping they wouldn't stop...but they did darn it. LOL


----------



## mumof3girls

Omg dorian I just thought u are now officially full term woohoo congratulations :) u could have your baby any day now without having to worry about bubs not being ready yippee :) 
Yeah the photos will be really expensive but like I said I only want 3 but if I get one good one I'll be happy :) I loved being pampered I felt like a movie star for a few hours :)
Well yesterday was a bad day for me I slept on and off most of the day because I had awful pressure in my pelvis and had bad cramps like af cramps it was horrible :( I'm thinking that because bubs was moving so much yesterday that maybe she was getting in position because of the pressure I felt! It felt as though she was trying to get her round head in a square hole it was terrible and I had a headache too which I have also woken up with this morning as well as the pressure and cramping, I also had 1 huge contraction last night that was worse than any I have ever felt it hurt like hell and I thought that if I got more than 3 like that I was going to go to the hospital but thankfully it was only one :) phew!!! Have any of u felt this way?


----------



## future_numan

I haven't had anything like that myself but I would keep an eye on that since you think you have lost your plug..
My only complaint is my hip bone on the right side is killing me.. weither I stand, sit or lie down.. I had SPD with Emily but nothing this time.. I wonder if it can move from your pelvic bone to your hip ?
Dorion, how are you feeling today ? Anymore pains ?


----------



## Dorian

Morning Girls,

Ouch Mumof3, hope you're feeling better today. Cramping can be a sign, so please be careful!

Just some pressure ach Future. Baby is quite low, so sometimes it's hard to walk. No more contractions, except BH's. Sorry your hip hurts so, maybe baby is sitting on an nerve there.


----------



## mumof3girls

31 weeks and 6 days :)..... 32 weeks tomorrow woohoo :)
1 month 3 weeks and 2 days to go :) .... 54 days :)

I'm feeling much better today thankyou ladies but still really tired :( the cramping is only mild at the moment which I'm thankful for :) baby was really active last night and so was my lo who got out of bed about 3 times grrr lol everytime she got up my husband got up and put her back to bed and then my baby would wake up to their voices lol so that kept me awake :( oh well it's not as if I have to go to work today :) lol thankfully :) 
Sux u have hip pain future I know it really hurts and is uncomfortable :( I keep having it from lying on the lounge chair lol ouch!!!! It only takes me having a quick nap on it to start the pain!!! Are they sure u don't have spd??? I thought u can get that in your hips too? Not that I know much about it but it sounds horrible!! I know some of the girls on here have had to have crutches during their last few months of pregnancy and that would be horrible :( 
Well take care ladies and have a great day xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Glad your feeling better mumof3!

Only seventeen days to go!!!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. I have just realized that I have not registered for the hospital or pack a bag. :wacko: Guess I better get to work on it. LOL Have a great day ladies.


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Glad your feeling better mumof3!
> 
> Only seventeen days to go!!!:happydance:

It's safe for you to go anyime now.. so exciting:happydance:

Are you all ready ? 

I haven't done a thing. The MW gave me some forms to fill out before my next appt. 
One is for the hospital, just in case. I am planning on my first homebirth but it is standard practice to pre-register in case I have to go to the hospital for some reason.
The other form is to alert the ambulance that there is going to be a home birth planned for their around around my due date.. again just in case.
I am suppose to pack a bag for the hospital and prepare a home birth kit ( put together receiving blankets, baby hats, pads, diapers ect).. I have done nothing:blush:
DH and I were going to put together the bassinett and change table last weekend but the weather was too nice to stay inside:dohh:

I have my step-sister in-law ask if I was having a baby shower. My family is not exactly the type who plan those sort of things. As a rule I host most everything ( birthdays, Christmas, special occassions ect) so I don't expect a baby shower. I did have one with Emily but it was kinda done in haste since it was my mom who reluctdently put it together after my DH made a comment about having a shower ( don't know what was said but my mom let it slip)
My SIL offered to host one with the help of my step-mom, I am up in the air about that.. I confess that I really don't like ppl making a fuss and I hate being made to feel like I owe them something for hosting ( my mom made me feel that way)
My delemia is nothing has been said ever since.. should I ask if they had started to plan something or should I leave it . If they have planned nothing then they won't feel like they have too because I asked..
I know I am stressing over nothing but for some reason it is bothering me.. I am just as happy they don't plan anything.. I just want to know for sure that they aren't.


----------



## mumof3girls

I think u deserve to have a fuss made over u Hun :) I think they should do it without having to be asked!! But I know what u mean I'm the same lol plus no one would think to do that for me anyway and I don't have a mum anymore anyway not that she would have thought to do one anyway !! And none of my friends would think of throwing me one, none that live here anyway but the ones I have in the last place I lived would have but they live too far away now :( most have asked if I'm having one but I don't want to have to organize one myself :( wouldn't it be great if we all lived close by? We could have one big one for us all :) oh well guess it's not meant to be lol plus here once you have had your first baby no one really cares after that lol sad but true and 4th baby's??? Forget about it lol well I don't need them or their baby showers anyway coz this baby will have everything she needs from me, my husband and our kids :) x

32 weeks today :) woohooo :) not long now :) 
1 month 3 weeks and 1 day :) 53 days :) xxx


----------



## Dorian

Yes Ready, time to get things...well, ready! lol :haha:

Future, I am all set. Will be getting some more diapers tomorrow. And I need to wash my car seat cover so I can put it back together. But that is it. My Sister is a nurse, and she told me "I know you are 37wks along, but stop being impatient, baby needs to cook a bit longer" LOL!! But I AM impatient!! I can't wait. Hmm, sorry about the shower thing. I don't know what to tell you, but follow what your feeling. You deserve some spoiling, just remember that. I don't have anyone to give me a shower either. I think if things were better between my dh's family and I, my MIL would of loved to give me one. But MIL and dh don't talk, so... She did buy me my crib though.


----------



## future_numan

Family's:dohh:

My in-laws are very nice but super religious.. so we keep them to a distance since having them visit ( they live 3hrs away) is very tiring.. you have to be so careful what you say and do.. plus they have an expection on how to be entertained.
They came the day after Emily was born to " help", I was in tears within a few hours. 
We arrived home from hospital about 15 mins before they pulled into the driveway and one of the first things that was said after they looked at the baby was if I could make coffee:dohh: and it slide down hill from there.
This time they " offered" to come again and I made it very clear that they will have to wait a bit before they come visit..


----------



## ready4onemore

*Future*, I think you should have someone make a fuss over you for a babyshower. Sorry about your in-laws. I love being a Christian but I must admit I am not perfect and surely do not push my beliefs on others. At least not intentionally. If they ask I will share. I don't like over religious people I think it is a relationaship that needs to be made. Sorry for babbling.

*Mum*, you have 7 weeks and one day to go. :happydance:

*Dorian*, I am going to register for the hospital today. Finally. LOL I will pack my bag this weekend I think.

My doc appointment was good yesterday. I am growing right on target. :happydance:


----------



## Dorian

Glad to hear things are going well for you Ready!!


----------



## future_numan

We are having unseasonibly warm weather so it's been a real mood booster to be able to go for a walk and open some windows. We usually have snow still at this time of year.

I am noticing that I am starting to slow down. I needed a nap today and I never nap.

Dorion, have you had the " nesting" instict kick in yet ? or anyone else ?


----------



## mumof3girls

Families are a pain in the ass!!! My mum doesn't give a crap about me or my kids she walked away from us 3 years ago and has never looked back and it still upsets me and makes me angry!!! I don't have any in laws now as my mil died before I even met my husband and my fil died in October last year as u may remember :( so I have 2 sil's and 1 brother and 1 dad and 1 step mum to be and that is it :( and none of them live close enough to help :( my brother and his wife live 5 hours by flying and their expecting their first child the same time as me, and my dad and his girlfriend live over an hour away by car, and my other sil doesn't really care she has her own life and only comes around when she wants something so we are pretty much on our own :( anyway enough doom and gloom lol

31 weeks and 1 day .......
1 month and 3 weeks to go ....52 days :) yippee :)


----------



## mumof3girls

I have been having the urge to cook up a storm and have things in The freezer ready for when I'm in hospital so that my family can just grab stuff as they want it :) but other than that I have been napping in the daytime too now that I'm on maternity leave lol I live a sad boring life lol :) thankgod for the Internet or I would be bored out of my mind :( I remember having the nesting instinct with my first pregnancy but not really with the others?? Hmm strange lol I cleaned my parents laundry lol yucky job lol I think that was about a week before I had her !! How about you ladies?? Any nesting going on???


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

I did the nesting thing a few weeks ago. And then it dwindled away. I just don't seem to have any energy now.

Mum, yes, families are a pain! Thats for sure. I don't have any family around me either, just dh's and dh doesn't talk to them, and most of them don't talk to me! lol Oh well....


----------



## future_numan

I haven't had a nesting instinct yet. I did wash the windows and put up the screens yesterday but that was because I want to open the windows and enjoy some fresh air. The siles were awful so I had to clean them.. but I think I over did it.. I now get to enjoy a hemmroid along with the fresh air !
It must have been the heavy lifting of the water bucket.
I have daycare kids today so it's going to be a long day !


----------



## mumof3girls

Ouch future they suck !!! I swear my bottom will never be the same again after this pregnancy :( I swear that I have a constant hemmroid :( lol roll on baby day I want my bottom back lol

32 weeks and 2 days.....
1 month 2 weeks and 6 days to go woohoo :) 51 days ;)


----------



## Dorian

LOL Mum!!

38 wk checkup today:

Baby is doing well. S/he has turned, so is no longer posterior, woohoo! My BP was slightly elevated, not even as bad as some other days. But the nurse didn't like it so gave me a urine test..no protein :happydance: Had a cervical check, only 1cm dialated and very little thinning :(

So maybe my thoughts/feelings on delivering early was all just wishful thinking. lol. We shall see :)


----------



## ready4onemore

No real nesting for me. Have gone through some things and thrown out some things but no real cleaning. I do want to cook some meals and freeze them too. LOL


----------



## comet77

Hi! This is my first time on a forum...I am 35 in a couple of weeks. I have 2 daughters, 14 & 9. We decided about 6 mos. back to try for another! I had an IUD in since the birth of my last child...so almost a decade now...and after deciding to try again- had it removed in Oct. 2011. Our first attempt (although we weren't really trying, just not preventing) since having it removed was Jan/Feb. and guess what?! I found out I was pregnant! We were in shock! Complete shock! My first "real" cycle since the removal was Jan. 22, so I had no clue when I'd ovulate, how long my cycles were etc. I figured I'd really "try" in March, since I'd have a better idea after 2 cycles. But we got a Positive...and unfortunately, I miscarried this past Friday. I'm so disappointed, but guess my body just wasn't quite ready. And honestly, I'm just thrilled to know my body was "able" to get pregnant...so I have hope that we will be expecting again soon! I think this will be such a neat experience with the age gaps. My girls will have such a unique relationship with their lil sis or bro and will also be such a great help to me. I am very hopeful that it changes the dynamics of the family in a positive way. I certainly fear at times, that it will "slow" us down...we're an on the go family. Skiing many weekends in the winter (we live in Colorado), boating, camping, golfing in the summer...kids friends always in tow... but we've made a decision that aside from the first few months or so, baby goes with. We'll just have to adjust things a bit! Take turns on the lake shore, or sitting in the ski lodge..just have to adjust. I think it will work out fine...and the reality is, my 14 yr old isn't all that far off from wanting to spend all her free time with her pals anyhow...so I think we'll all do just fine!


----------



## ready4onemore

comet77 said:


> Hi! This is my first time on a forum...I am 35 in a couple of weeks. I have 2 daughters, 14 & 9. We decided about 6 mos. back to try for another! I had an IUD in since the birth of my last child...so almost a decade now...and after deciding to try again- had it removed in Oct. 2011. Our first attempt (although we weren't really trying, just not preventing) since having it removed was Jan/Feb. and guess what?! I found out I was pregnant! We were in shock! Complete shock! My first "real" cycle since the removal was Jan. 22, so I had no clue when I'd ovulate, how long my cycles were etc. I figured I'd really "try" in March, since I'd have a better idea after 2 cycles. But we got a Positive...and unfortunately, I miscarried this past Friday. I'm so disappointed, but guess my body just wasn't quite ready. And honestly, I'm just thrilled to know my body was "able" to get pregnant...so I have hope that we will be expecting again soon! I think this will be such a neat experience with the age gaps. My girls will have such a unique relationship with their lil sis or bro and will also be such a great help to me. I am very hopeful that it changes the dynamics of the family in a positive way. I certainly fear at times, that it will "slow" us down...we're an on the go family. Skiing many weekends in the winter (we live in Colorado), boating, camping, golfing in the summer...kids friends always in tow... but we've made a decision that aside from the first few months or so, baby goes with. We'll just have to adjust things a bit! Take turns on the lake shore, or sitting in the ski lodge..just have to adjust. I think it will work out fine...and the reality is, my 14 yr old isn't all that far off from wanting to spend all her free time with her pals anyhow...so I think we'll all do just fine!

Welcome to the group and I am sorry for your loss.:hugs: Hoping you get your BFP really soon.


----------



## future_numan

comet77 said:


> Hi! This is my first time on a forum...I am 35 in a couple of weeks. I have 2 daughters, 14 & 9. We decided about 6 mos. back to try for another! I had an IUD in since the birth of my last child...so almost a decade now...and after deciding to try again- had it removed in Oct. 2011. Our first attempt (although we weren't really trying, just not preventing) since having it removed was Jan/Feb. and guess what?! I found out I was pregnant! We were in shock! Complete shock! My first "real" cycle since the removal was Jan. 22, so I had no clue when I'd ovulate, how long my cycles were etc. I figured I'd really "try" in March, since I'd have a better idea after 2 cycles. But we got a Positive...and unfortunately, I miscarried this past Friday. I'm so disappointed, but guess my body just wasn't quite ready. And honestly, I'm just thrilled to know my body was "able" to get pregnant...so I have hope that we will be expecting again soon! I think this will be such a neat experience with the age gaps. My girls will have such a unique relationship with their lil sis or bro and will also be such a great help to me. I am very hopeful that it changes the dynamics of the family in a positive way. I certainly fear at times, that it will "slow" us down...we're an on the go family. Skiing many weekends in the winter (we live in Colorado), boating, camping, golfing in the summer...kids friends always in tow... but we've made a decision that aside from the first few months or so, baby goes with. We'll just have to adjust things a bit! Take turns on the lake shore, or sitting in the ski lodge..just have to adjust. I think it will work out fine...and the reality is, my 14 yr old isn't all that far off from wanting to spend all her free time with her pals anyhow...so I think we'll all do just fine!

Sorry for your loss:cry:
It is amazing how you learn to incorperate a baby into busy lives. I have four daughters 22,21,19 & 2.. when my 2 yr old was born my 17 yr old was worried about how she would be effected and if the baby would slow us down.. well she didn't, we just modified how we did things.
We don't ski ( even though I am in norther Canada) but we do alot of out door activites.
I am expecting my 5th ( a boy) in May and have already planned all our camping trips for the summer.. the first one being when he is about 1 month old.. plus I have another day trip planned two weeks after he is due.. my advice is spend the money on a good three wheeled off road stroller ( I have a Baby Trend) and a sling..
We took Emily on a canoe trip when she was 4 months old.. they make life jackets that small..
Good luck:hugs:


----------



## comet77

Thanks! This is great news! Wow...you had quite a gap....that's wonderful! 
I know it will be fantastic...just an adjustment...going back to diapers, strollers, etc!
I'm so anxious to concieve again soon!


----------



## comet77

I know it will all work out...just going to be an adjustment! I'm looking forward to it!
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## future_numan

How are all you ladies today ?
I am suffering hugely from my lil' friend ( roidy) I have started taking 2 Epson salts baths daily, much to the delite of my 2 yr old who gets to get into the tub with me..
I think it is getting bigger and super painful. The pain is waking me during the night. I suffered from very large ones with Emily and the DR actually tried to cut and drain them ( made it worst) so I am trying my darnest to stop that from happening again.

Not sure of the exact days but 6 1/2 weeks left to go..

Dorion, how are you feeling ??? So exciting that someone is getting close :D


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board Comment, so sorry for your loss! Good luck getting a sticky bean!!

Future, they have meds at the store for hemroids, have you tried them? I'm doing pretty good, thank you! Just TIRED! Ugh, can't wait to have my little one. I only have TWELVE DAYS till my due date :happydance:


----------



## future_numan

I have tried various different meds.. witch hazel, creams ect.. nothing seems to really work.. I have found Epson salt baths 2x daily and lots of fiber help.. I took a Tylonal this morning and it took the edge off the discomfort.. this is the side effect of pregnancy that makes me a big baby..

Those last few weeks are always the longest.. and most tiring.. lets hope s/he decides to come soon er and not later.. my plan is at 38 weeks we start project " get out" meaning long walks, DTD or whatever wives tale there is to get labour started..lol.


----------



## Dorian

:hugs: oic Future, sorry!!! it sounds sooo uncomfy


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am here. I have 4 weeks to my baby shower and 8 weeks 2 days until my delivery. Yay!!

Future, I hope you get some relief.

Dorian, I am super excited for you. I can't wait to see what you have. 

Has anyone posted bump pictures?


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am here. I have 4 weeks to my baby shower and 8 weeks 2 days until my delivery. Yay!!
> 
> Future, I hope you get some relief.
> 
> Dorian, I am super excited for you. I can't wait to see what you have.
> 
> Has anyone posted bump pictures?

I have tried to upload a bump picture but it says the mega pixels are too large.. I haven't a clue how to fix that :shrug:


----------



## mumof3girls

Good morning ladies how are we all this morning?? 
Future- ouch mine have not been that bad thankfully :( feel your pain though :( 
Comet - welcome to my thread :) I'm so sorry about your loss, I think most of us on here have lost a baby at one time or another and it's the hardest thing I have ever been through so I feel you there x I'm sure you will see that bfp really soon hun xxx
Just a quick intro I have 3 girls aged 19,13 and 4 and #4 girl will be here in 6 weeks or so :) I have had 4 m/c the most recent being in feb last year, and I got pregnant again with this baby 6 months later :) she is our first clomid baby :) and we got her on our 2nd round of clomid :) we look forward to hearing more about u and your children :) so welcome again hun :) xx
Dorian - my god woman less than 2 weeks to go woohoo :) u will be the first of our group to have our babies :) yippee :)

Here is my countdown..
32 weeks and 4 days.....
1 month 2 weeks and 4 days left :)....49 days :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Ohhh and 5 weeks until our 3rd anniversary :)


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> Good morning ladies how are we all this morning??
> Future- ouch mine have not been that bad thankfully :( feel your pain though :(
> Comet - welcome to my thread :) I'm so sorry about your loss, I think most of us on here have lost a baby at one time or another and it's the hardest thing I have ever been through so I feel you there x I'm sure you will see that bfp really soon hun xxx
> Just a quick intro I have 3 girls aged 19,13 and 4 and #4 girl will be here in 6 weeks or so :) I have had 4 m/c the most recent being in feb last year, and I got pregnant again with this baby 6 months later :) she is our first clomid baby :) and we got her on our 2nd round of clomid :) we look forward to hearing more about u and your children :) so welcome again hun :) xx
> Dorian - my god woman less than 2 weeks to go woohoo :) u will be the first of our group to have our babies :) yippee
> Here is my countdown..
> 32 weeks and 4 days.....
> 1 month 2 weeks and 4 days left :)....49 days :)

I counted.. 45 days to go :happydance:

Mum, you and I are in the race for the finish :)


----------



## joannebump

Hiya, im 35 and have a 11 and 15 yr old, one leaving school next year and my daughter starting secondary school this year, and am pregnant eeps... only known for a week, just starting get my life back, career etc buthey i guess life doesnt go the way you plan it sometimes... Bit worried about the tests and scans etc that the dr mentioned today, was just starting to get a teeny bit excitied to, bit of a worrying waiting game or maybe im worrying to much, exams next week i been working towards for a year so bit of a tricky time and boyf lives 4 hrs away but trying to change that.... anyways, good to find this forum :) xx


----------



## future_numan

welcome joeanne !


----------



## mumof3girls

Yes welcome Joanne :) and congratulations on your new bubs :) don't worry about all the tests and such they are a breeze :) and just wait until u see your little one on the ultrasound now that's the best bit :) how far along are u?

Well ladies it's that time of the day again lol so here goes :) .....
32 weeks and 5 days woohoo :)
1 month 2 weeks and 3 days to go :) ...48 days

Yep it's a race for the finish future woohoo :) who will have there baby after Dorian ??? Lol


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board, and congrats Joanne! Mine was a surprise baby too, but I can't wait to meet him/her!!

LOL Mumof3..I think baby has moved even lower. Maybe s/he is engaged now. S/he wasn't on Wed, but my pelvis/hips/lower back sure feel like something it pushing on them today.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome joannebump.

65 days until due date but 58 days until c-section!!! :happydance:


----------



## future_numan

What's date of your c-section, Ready ?


----------



## ready4onemore

future_numan said:


> What's date of your c-section, Ready ?

May 21st, unless he wants to come earlier.


----------



## future_numan

So the three of us ( mum, myself and you) are all pretty close in running.. I am due May 8th but if history repeats it's self.. I am thinking I will go over by 5 or 6 days.. so May 13 or 14th..


----------



## mumof3girls

We could have our babies on the same day future lol my c-section is booked for may 11th :) but Im going to give baby her eviction notice at 37 weeks so that will give her 2 weeks to come early before my scheduled c-section lol :) 
Fxd :) 
Well I think I finally had a nesting period lol I did some major cleaning yesterday, I did soooo much cleaning and I still have a major urge to clean the bathroom lol I hope that means that bubs is starting to sort herself out and get ready for the descent into my pelvis as she has be sitting/laying transverse for a while now :( also my bm have been way more regular lately so I'm hoping that's a sign too :) well I can only hope I guess :) 
Not long now Dorian are u starting to freak out yet ?? Or are u just excited? When I woke up this morning and realized I was 33 weeks today it kind of freaked me out lol I was like oh my gosh I have 6 weeks to be ready for this baby !!! Lol 

Ok well here it is ladies :) .....

33 weeks today ;) woohoo 
1 month 2 weeks and 1 day to go ....46 days :) yippee ;) lol


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh and ready if your baby comes early then u could also have your baby the same day lol :) imagine though if we all had our babies the same day lol my sil is due on the 3rd of may but it's her first so imagine if all 4 of us had them together haha wouldn't that be hilarious :) lol xxxx


----------



## Dorian

LOL Mumof3, it would be fun to have a baby on the same day as someone we know on the board.

I am excited. So is the whole family actually. But especially dh and I. We just can't wait. I'm finally going to get some RLT on Wed. And am hoping that's a little shove that I need.

NINE days to go!!


----------



## ready4onemore

That would be so cool if we all had a baby on the same day, or if we had them like on 11, 12, 13.


----------



## future_numan

:happydance: NINE DAYS:happydance: less than two weeks, I am so excited for you Dorion:happydance:

Ready, that would be neat but I am hoping to go earlier.. not later:dohh: holding on for 3-5 days longer seems like forever:dohh:

mum, your lucky.. I haven't had the urge to do anything yet.
I did put together the bassinet ( all by myself:thumbup:) today. I was going to wait till DH was home ( remember he is away with work) but as the weeks pass and I get bigger it seems to be getting harder to do things so I want to get what I can done now. DH is coming home this weekend so I am going to have him move the change table into our room. It's in the basement right now. 
That way I can start to wash some stuff and kinda feel a bit more ready.
I also plan to pack my hospital bag within the next two weeks. I plan a homebirth but will have a bag packed just in case. I will also have DH put the base for the car seat in the van this weekend. It's a fiddly job and since I never carry anyone but Emily it's no matter that the base is taking up a seat.
It is kinda neat to see the bassinet all set up ( well before Emily put her babies in it) makes everything so real.
I will be 34 weeks tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## Dorian

Yes Ready, that would be neat too!

Future, glad you are getting a few things done. Yah to dh coming home this weekend, I know how hard that is!


----------



## future_numan

I have confession to make :blush:.. I kinda like it when he does this job ( he only does it once a year for four weeks) and he is gone. The first five years were we together he was a long distance driver so he was gone all week and home on weekends. I became rather used to it and enjoyed being about to eat popcorn for dinner and watch what I wanted on T.V.
He came off the road when Emily was 3 months old and it was a big change, I had to learn how to share:ball: 
It was nice having him home every night but when he does this job every March and is gone, I kinda enjoy it also.. for a couple weeks anyways.


----------



## Dorian

I totally understand Future!!


----------



## mumof3girls

Lol ladies :) I know what u mean future I sometimes enjoy it when my husband goes to work at night coz it gives me and the girls a night to ourselves :) and I don't have to fight for the remote control lol :) from 8.30pm now my husband takes control of it and I just go to bed :( coz I don't want to watch his shows and I'm tired then anyway lol :)
Well at least me and hubby managed to dtd yesterday morning (well sort of lol) as best we can at this stage in our pregnancy lol but it was nice to feel close to him as he works all the time :( he took the DAY off yesterday but neglected to tell me he wasn't taking the night off too so I was expecting him to be around all day and night :( not fair!!!! We went to the house that his dad left 1/2 to us in his will and tried to get a few items that we wanted as his sister has already ransacked the place there wasn't much left!!! So it was nice just chilling there and watching the sea from the lounge window :) It's so beautiful there, the house needs a huge amount of work but we will figure that out once we buy out his sisters share :) we have pretty much decided we are going to live in it now because it needs so much work done to it and we can't do anything if someone is living in it so we will just move in (hopefully) once probate goes through and if his sister takes what we offer as settlement which I really hope so!!! My husband wants the house sooo bad so I want to be able to do this for him :)

Anyway not much can happen until probate goes through so will have to wait and see:)

Well here is the countdown ladies :)......
33 weeks and 1 day ......
1 month and 2 weeks to go :) woohoo :) 45 days :) 
I have my obgyn appointment today at 11.10 am so I'm looking forward to that and then hopefully it will be every 2 weeks Fxd :)
&#57412; here's hoping these babies all come early instead of late :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

SEX:shrug: 
What the heck is that ??? I have excepted the fact that DH is kinda freaked out by DTD at this stage. I would love to have the physical closeness but I know that ain't going to happen. He isn't much of a cuddler either so it is kinda lonely.
I have been kinda moaning about having cabin fever to him, so he surprised me with tickets to go see a band I love ( Creedence Clearwater Revisted) at a casino which is fairly close to us and has an amazing buffet to boot:happydance:
So we will have one last night out before baby on the 14th..I am super excited to have " couple" time since that is becoming very rare.

Any sign of baby yet, Dorian ?


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Mum, good luck with the house deal!

Future, how cool on the CCR tickets! Enjoy the show.

Well, I convinced dh to give me some loving the other night. He is a little freaked out doing it at this stage too. But I told him it could help to get baby out sooner ;) so he agreed. And since then I've had some mucus bits coming out and have had a few nights of some real contractions. Just a few, but at least something is starting!

I have my MW appt this morning.


----------



## future_numan

mum, I wish you all the best on the house deal. Thngs like this when it comes to family can be stressful. It sounds very beautiful, you will need to post pic's:thumbup:

Dorian, Lets hope the MW has something positive to say today. I have read in 3rd tri all these things ppl are trying to use to get labour started ( EPO, pineapple juice, spicy food) it sounds more like a way to heartburn, not labour. Does that stuff really work ? 

I managed to get a few more things done yesterday but I don't know if I over did it or pulled something but my right hip / back is killing me. Walking is torture, stand is equally painful. It makes me feel crampy. I have tried a warm bath, heating pad, cream. I have a MW appt tomorrow so I am going to mention to her and ask what I can do for releif.

Has everyone picked out names yet ?

We had ,Harrison Edwards, all picked out now DH has changed his mind and wants to name the poor Lad, Kash Harrison ( I lose Edwards in the name, that was special to me as it was my beloved Grandmothers maidian name).. I really don't like the name Kash.. sounds like money.. what do you think ?


----------



## mumof3girls

The first thing that came to mind with the name kash was johnny cash lol but if he really wants it and u agree how about a 3rd middle name? If I was having a boy he was going to be called Alexander Michael Henry Clark named after my sil, my dad and my fil (who died last october) but since it's a girl there won't be a name sake :( which is really sad :( 
But our girls name will be Ella Mackenzie Clark :) not named for anyone in the family just 2 names I love :) and since my husband got last pick with Tayler Jean (middle name is after his mum who died about 10 years ago) it's my turn lol :) 

Dorian- it's time for bubs to get their eviction notice I think lol :) come on bubby we need a birth on the thread and you will be the first whoohoo :) 
Haha my husband would have sex everyday if I let him lol although probably not everyday lol but yeah anytime I'm up for it so is he lol doesn't matter if I'm 9 months pregnant coz I think that he thinks that I'm pretty hot while pregnant lol weird man lol :) 
Well had my obgyn appointment and the think I may have the beginnings of pre eclampsia so they have done a bunch of tests and will call me in the next couple of days if there is a problem and I have to go back and see them in 1 week so next Wednesday so Fxd it's nothing to worry about :) 

33 weeks and 2 days.....
1 month 1 week and 6 days to go woohoo :) 44 days :) yippee :) lol
Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

My MW apt went well. My BP was high at first, but after a 5 min rest, it went back down. Thankfully. No protein in my urine either, whew. MW did a dilation check, I am 2.5-3cm dilated and about 20% effaced :happydance: I think sex the other night helped things along. I've had a few more contractions. 

On sex, my MW told me today "Tell your husband that what puts baby in there, also brings baby out" !!! :haha: But my hubby has a hard time with because baby is so low, he doesn't like feeling baby... you know?

Future, our baby names : Amber Shasta for a girl, and either Isaiah Shelton or Isaiah Boone for a boy. I like Harrison Edwards, hope you can convince dh no on Kash. You have to eat a LOT of pinapple for it to work. I love pineapple and eat it often. Sex and walking seem to help me, more than foods. I'm sorry for your pain :(

Oh, hope you don't have pre E Mum.


----------



## future_numan

I think I just over did it yesterday.. my hip feel better tonight.
I also thought of Johnny Cash when DH first suggested it. It sounds like a cool name for a teenager but I can't see a 50 yr old man named Kash:dohh:
I will keep trying other names with him...
Let's hope, mum, your aren't in early stages of pre-e.. but on happy note we are now far enough along that if she needs to come early it isn't so dangerous.

Dorian:happydance: 3 cm !!!!!! Maybe you should talk DH into DTD again.. that might be enough to get the show on the road..


----------



## ready4onemore

Mum, I hope you don't have per-e. :nope:

Dorian, yay for 3 cm! :happydance:

Future, Kash is cute but I like Harrison Ewards better.

Afm, fighting a cold with a sore throat. Had some bleeding called on call doc and she seem to think I'm fine.:shrug: going to call my doc and see what she says.


----------



## future_numan

Ready, What is some bleed ? Just one wipe or actual in the underpants ? Trust you instincts.. a bleed always worries me.. Keep us posted..

Had my MW appt this morning and am up 2 lbs :dohh: We went through what to expect in the next few weeks. Next visit ( in two weeks) they will send me for blood work to be sure my iron level is good plus they will do my step B test. Also at 37 weeks the MW will come to my home for a visit for one to be sure they know how to get here and for two to be sure I have everything I need on hand for a home birth.:happydance:


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi ladies feeling a bit yucky this morning I think my baby just turned and it was horrible I was in excruciating pain for about 15-20 mins and it was the most horrible thing that has ever happened to me in pregnancy :( I cried my eyes out :( luckily she seems to have gotten comfy now thank god!!!! I really hope she doesn't do that again!!! :( coz now I'm exhausted :( 
Well I haven't heard from the doctor yet so things must be ok and I don't have it but will wait for today just to be sure coz my hubby thinks that she said she would call yesterday if there was a problem, I wasn't really listening after she said possible pre eclampsia lol preggo brain again lol 
Dorian - that's awesome :) u may have your baby really soon hun :) dtd !!! Tell your husband to get on it lol :) 
Future - I'm glad that you are feeling better xx
Ready - my god I would be getting someone to see u again just to be sure coz bleeding in pregnancy is not a good sign hun, I would definatly get a 2nd opinion hun xxx

33 weeks and 3 days .....
1 month 1 week and 5 days :) ...... 43 days to go :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am doing fine. Baby is okay. My doc said from all the hard coughing (trying to cough up phelgm) cause the bleed. It was only when I wiped but it scared me. I had not other pains and baby was kicking and moving. I took some cough meds too. Feel a lot better but now my asthma is kicking in. So will go to my allergist tomorrow.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh ready I'm sorry your sick :( at least the bleeding was normal as such so that's a relief :) 
Well I have been getting af cramps most of the night and back pains to boot!! Yesterday I went to the docs and he said my baby is still breech so when she turned yesterday she must have done some sommersaults before settling back in to a breech position but instead of being on my right side she's now on my left lol 
Little bugger just doesn't want to play nice :( lol but he did say that she was facing the wrong way too so she is tipsy turvey and the wrong way up too lol 
She is wriggling around so much this morning lol 
Anyways :) 33 weeks and 4 days.... 
1 month 1 week and 4 days to go.....42 days :) 
Have a lovely day ladies :) xx


----------



## future_numan

Does anyone know what pre-term labour feels like ?

I have had this awful backach ( it comes and goes) the last few days but this afternoon it seems worst.. no matter what I do I can't get relief. Now I feel crampy and have loose BM ( TMI) and pressure in my bum..
There is no change in discharge or contractions ( I think)
I have tried a warm bath, drinking lots of fluids, emptying my bladder, lying down.. nothing seems to work.
I did some housework this morning, could I have done something ?
I don't want to call the MW with something that might be trivial plus DH isn't home but should be in the next few hours. 
I am the type of person who doesn't want to make a fuss or come across as a winer.. so I want to make sure something is def. going on before I drag my 2 yr old to the hospital ( I don't have anyone to leave her with)
I don't know what to do ?!?!?

* UPDATE*
Called MW in the early evening and she had me come in just to take a look. It is def. not labour but he is back to back with me so she thinks that he might be pushing on a nerve which is cauing all my problems. I asked if there is a way to convince him to move, she basicly told me that, that was usless because he could just move back. So she gave me a mild pain medicaton and was told to wait it out.. lil' bugger :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh sorry I only just saw this future I only look at this in the mornings so I'm really sorry I couldn't help :( but that's what's been happening to me and the doctor said the same thing that my lo is facing the wrong way and is in my back too :( as well as being breech :( it hurts alot !!! I have also been having to go to the toilet alot more than usual so maybe bubs is sitting on our bowels too?? Not sure hun?? How are u feeling now?? I feel a bit better this morning thankfully and I managed tk get a whole heap of cleaning done yesterday too which killed my back :( but feel better for it today so maybe she has moved off me lol :) 
33 weeks and 5 days.....
1 month 1 week and 4 days (again lol) 41 days :) ...
To go :) not long now :) I hope these last few weeks fly by :) xx


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

I haven't read anything on here since Wed. Do we have any other babies besides mine :)

Yes, Mine! I had to have a C-sect, due to placental abruption on March 29th. Isaiah Shelton weighed only 4lbs 15oz, and is 19inches long. 

We are both doing ok now, except for some joundice. Not too bad to keep Isaiah at the hospital though.


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I haven't read anything on here since Wed. Do we have any other babies besides mine :)
> 
> Yes, Mine! I had to have a C-sect, due to placental abruption on March 29th. Isaiah Shelton weighed only 4lbs 15oz, and is 19inches long.
> 
> We are both doing ok now, except for some joundice. Not too bad to keep Isaiah at the hospital though.

:yipee::yipee::yipee: WELCOME TO THE WORLD, ISAIAH:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations on a lil' boy, Dorian:dance:

Sounds like his arrival was very scary but I am so glad he is doing well.
He's just a tiny lil' lad.
How are you feeling ? Are you still in hospital ?
Picture's, Picture's, Picture's ( when your up to it )
Again, I am so excited for you and would love to hear your birth story when you feel up to it:friends:


----------



## mumof3girls

:happydance:Congratulations:happydance:
Omg I can't believe your baby is here :) yippee I can't wait to see the photos :) can I ask what happened? How did u/they know about the placenta? How come he is so little? Did they get the dates wrong? Sorry I know too many questions but I'm really curious :) I'm so happy for u hun give him a huge cuddle for us xxxx


----------



## mumof9

hi there,
im katrina, im 36 on fri and pregnant with #10 i have kids aged 16, 13, 11, 10, 8, 7, 6, 3 and 15 months, congrats on #4 hope you have a great pregnancy xx


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Ladies.

My waters broke early on the 29th. I was 2.5-3 cm dilated. After having contractions 8-10 min apart and getting no further. I started walking. But when I had my BP and such checked after walking found out my BP spiked when I walked and Isaiah's hb went down when I walked, laid on my right side or sat up, I had to stay on my left side. Then his hb started going down whenever I had a contraction.

So at 3 pm it was decided a c-sect needed to be done.

My MW thinks that when my BP started rising around my 36wk mark, is when the placenta maybe started to come abrupt. And then Isaiah wasn't getting as much food as he needed, and that's why he was so small.

And now, Isaiah is back in the hospital :( he was very lethargic this morning, and I couldn't get him awake. he was also cold. Got to the ER, found his blood sugars were very low.

And as they don't know why the blood sugars dipped and the facility here isn't big enough. He has been flown to the big city. We are heading there early tomorrow. He may have in infection or I don't know what...

I'll update you all whenever I get home. Please say prayers.


----------



## future_numan

Oh Dorian, how very scary.. I will say and extra special prayer for Isaiah. Babies are such sensitive creatures lets hope it is nothing serious. Please, please keep us posted.. and remember to take care of yourself also..:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Dorian, congrats and I will be praying for you and baby. Please keep us posted. 

Welcome, mumof9.


----------



## mumof9

congrats and will be praying for your little one bless him, and hugs to you too xx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh Dorian I hope it's nothing too serious Hun poor little chicken xx I hope u are both home in your own beds soon and that your baby is ok!!! I'll say a little prayer for him and you xxx
And what a amazing story I'm so glad they picked up on it when they did coz it could have been dangerous if they hadn't xxxx

Welcome mumof9 wow 9 kids and 1 on the way congratulations hun that's incredible :) 
Wow u have a good mix of boys and girls :) so what country are u from? I'm from Australia and I have 3 girls and 1 more girl on the way :) we are all nearing the end of our pregnancies now but I have every intention of keeping this thread open after then so we can all help each other with our babies and for any future babies that any of us start ttcing for :) welcome again :) x


----------



## mumof3girls

Oops forgot to countdown lol .... Here it is .....
I'm 34 weeks today :) yippee :) 
1 month 1 week and 2 days till my c-section :) 39 days :) yay :) xx


----------



## future_numan

I am all for keeping the thread going after all our babies arrive but count this chicky out for TTC again:rofl:

Dorian, Have heard for a few days, I keep checking.. hope everything is improving !!

Mumof9.. my hats off to you. I am mommy to ( almost) 5.. 4 girls, 1 boy.. with a huge age difference.. 22 - 2 ( boy due in 5 weeks)
It's not the many children that I couldn't handle, it's the pregnancies.. 
After 5 my body says ENOUGH...lol.

1 month & 5 days.. or 35 days to go :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Woohoo future getting closer now :) haha yes u can count me out of ttc again too lol but for anyone that still wants too this thread will be here :) I need u ladies I don't know what I would do if u weren't here for advice !! U would think that already having 3 children that I would be an old hat at this but no I still need advice ;) 

Well as for me I have my obgyn today thankfully as a lovely hemmoroid popped out last night/this morning out of no where and it hurts like hell and I'm wondering if my bubs has turned and is now putting pressure on my bowels maybe?? Don't know but this has never happened without doing a bm!!! So horrible
!!! I know how u felt now future!!! Is yours still there or gone?? What did u do to get rid of it if u did? 
Will let u know how I go anyway :)
My baby had her first trial at kindy yesterday and she loved it :) she didn't want to leave lol she found mat time a bit daunting and not being able to just play but that takes time I guess for them to learn but she will get used to it :) I'm so happy that she loved it :) she starts properly on the 26th of April so not long before I have the baby :) 

Anyway here is my countdown :)......

34 weeks and 1 day......
1 month 1 week and 1 day to go :) 38 days :) yay :)
Have a great day ladies :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> Woohoo future getting closer now :) haha yes u can count me out of ttc again too lol but for anyone that still wants too this thread will be here :) I need u ladies I don't know what I would do if u weren't here for advice !! U would think that already having 3 children that I would be an old hat at this but no I still need advice ;)
> 
> Well as for me I have my obgyn today thankfully as a lovely hemmoroid popped out last night/this morning out of no where and it hurts like hell and I'm wondering if my bubs has turned and is now putting pressure on my bowels maybe?? Don't know but this has never happened without doing a bm!!! So horrible
> !!! I know how u felt now future!!! Is yours still there or gone?? What did u do to get rid of it if u did?
> Will let u know how I go anyway :)
> My baby had her first trial at kindy yesterday and she loved it :) she didn't want to leave lol she found mat time a bit daunting and not being able to just play but that takes time I guess for them to learn but she will get used to it :) I'm so happy that she loved it :) she starts properly on the 26th of April so not long before I have the baby :)
> 
> Anyway here is my countdown :)......
> 
> 34 weeks and 1 day......
> 1 month 1 week and 1 day to go :) 38 days :) yay :)
> Have a great day ladies :) xxx

My lil' visitor is gone.. I sent it packing with 2x a day epson salt baths.. mine also just showed up..all I did that day was some house cleaning:dohh:
I have had them bad in the past and the most effective for me is epsom salts.

What is kindy ? Is that nursery school ?
That will be great that you get a break a couple of hours a day after the baby.. I dread having a toddler AND a infant all at the sametime.
I also do daycare part time from my home so on Monday-Wednesday and Fridays I also have a 3 & 5 yr old.
I finish their care on the 23rd but resume on the 21st of May.. so to give myself time to rest and heal. My mom is coming to help the week I resume care so I can get into a routine.

This whole pregnancy I have always felt kinda sick so I haven't gained much weight.. everyone keeps saying I look small ( I feel huge)
But the last few days I have been starving.. so maybe baby is starting to gain weight ???


----------



## future_numan

Ready, I just saw that several 's tornado's and other bad weather has hit your area.. I pray that you and your loved ones are okay !!


----------



## mumof3girls

Well obgyn sent me into the hospital labor and delivery ward and I spent the night, they gave me steroids x2 for bubs lungs (that was fun not)!!! And now after contractions have stopped they have sent me home with another appointment in the next week and if anything happens in the meantime to go back but they did all the tests and they said they are pretty sure bubs won't come in the next 2 weeks but that's All they can tell me at this stage :( oh but they want me to be at least 37 weeks but should be ok to delivery then so Fxd she waits that long :) 
I hope your ok ready xx
And future I'll try the Epsom salts :) and yep kindy is the same as nursery school Im pretty sure :) it's where they go from 4 years old until they start school :) 

Ok now for an update of my countdown but who knows if I'll make it ....
34 weeks and 2 days....
1 month 1 week to go... 37 days :) xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am doing well. My family is okay. One of my aunts had minor damage. They are about 300 miles from me.

I have been admitted to the hospital for placenta previa. They are monitoring me and hope he can stay put until 37 weeks. Which is 5 more weeks. He already weights 5 lbs 10 oz according to ultrasound. Will update here or journal later.


----------



## future_numan

Oh my gosh, everyone one is having a time lately:cry:

Mum, did you have contractions ? Is that why they admitted you ? What do DR think might have caused that ?? Let hope she is a good girl and stays for at least 2 more weeks.

Ready,placenta previa, how scarey:hugs: Do they plan on keeping you on strict bed rest ? I will keep checking back often so keep us updated. 5 weeks can fly or feel like ever.. lets hope it flys for you.. I will keep you in my prayers.

Dorian, still praying for your lil' man. I hope everything is alright and you are at home enjoying your lil' bundle.

AFM, I have nothing to report.. most my time is now spent worrying about my friends.. I hope all these lil' lovies are alright.. just giving mommies a little scare.. keep me posted everyone:hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi future :) I'm ok here just on strict bed rest lol yeah right!!! I have a toddler and a teen at home so good luck with that lol today it will just be me and my toddler so no help at all!!! But will do the best I can :) yeah I went to my obgyn appointment and I told him I was having contractions that were about 3 mins apart for about 3 hours that were about 30 sec to 1 min duration and had a pain in my left side too and was just not feeling right in general so he sent me up to labor and delivery and they ran all the tests and everything came up negative for labor thankfully and the contractions I had had hadn't come back so they couldn't come up with a reason except that I went into pre labor and it stopped by itself??!! They were talking about taking her out yesterday but they really wanted her to stay in until 37 weeks if possible so they asked me if I was happy with that and I said yes!! She is now measuring 2 weeks behind which is weird because she has been at least 1-2 weeks ahead since 20 weeks?? Unless he measured wrong ??? Don't know but will do my best to keep her in there until my 3 weeks is up :) 
Ready - omg hun looks like we are both in the wars hun but yours is a little more pressing though but if anything happens your in the right place hun although I know how boring that is but if your little one can just stay there a bit longer it will all be good and hopefully your bubs and mine will hang out for 3 more weeks :) we can help each other :) xxx
Dorian - hun is your little one ok ??? Have been worried for you Hun!!! Please let us know your both ok xxxx

Ok here is my probably pointless countdown but I still can't help but do it lol :)...

34 weeks and 3 days....
1 month and 6 days to go ...36 days :) xxxx love to u all at this trying time xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,
I have been discharged but placed on strict bed rest. I can go to the bathroom and that is it for now.:wacko: But the bleeding is not as bad as it was. Thank God. I will be watching a lot of movies and playing some games lol.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's a relief ready :) I was really worried!!! Are they still going to deliver at 37 weeks? Keep us up to date Hun!! Good luck with the bed rest lol I hope u have more of a chance of implementing it than I do lol I'm trying but it's very difficult unfortunately but I have managed to stay on the couch most of yesterday so that's a bonus lol gosh tv is sooo boring though!!! And i dont have much left of any movies I can watch coz I have watched them all so I think a visit to the neighbour is in order lol hopefully he may have way more videos for me to watch otherwise I'm going to go insane with kids shows lol 

As for my countdown here it is .....
34 weeks and 4 days.....
1 month and 5 days until bubs is here :) ....35 days :) woohoo :) 
Take care ladies coz we are all getting so close now to having our babies and we want them to come out nice and strong and ready for the outside world :) 
Dorian Hun we are getting really worried about you, can u please just drop us a quick line hun and let us know how you and your baby are doing? As soon as u get time Hun I understand life is probably hectic right now xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes I agree television is boring!! But I am trying to embrace it. I will find out on next week when we will actually deliver but she was firm about 37 weeks.

Dorian, please give us an update.


----------



## future_numan

Ready, glad to see your home but be sure to abid by the DR orders and stay on strict bedrest..5 weeks seems like a long time but well worth it in the end. Was your placenta always low , or did it move down ?

mum, I hope you are also resting too. It can be hard to rest when you know there are other things to do.. but they can wait.

Dorian, I agree with mum.. I am worried, I hope everything is okay.

Happy Easter everyone.

What are everyones plans for the weekend ( other than resting)
Ready, I hope you have family making a nice meal for you.
What about you mum ?

I am cooking a full meal ( turkey, stuffing, all the fixings plus a black forest cake for desert) 
My two oldest daughters won't be home for the holidays and my father is undecided weither he is coming so since my family guest list has shrunk I have invited a few people who don't have family locally. So should be a house full. 
The one thing I love to do is cook a big meal and entertain. Something we don't get a chance to do much. So looking forward to it.
I bought a few trinkets / chocolates for Emily to find on Easter Sunday:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hoping my someone brings me food on tomorrow. My mum passed away when I was 13. So my aunts pretty much try to fill her shoes during holidays and pregency.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh ready hun I'm so sorry about your mum xxx im so glad u have your aunts to help out:) unfortunately we don't have anyone to help us, my dad and his now fiancé are away for a couple of weeks and we don't really have anyone else who cares so it's just us!!
And with my husband working the whole Easter weekend not much is going to happen at all, no food no people nothing out of the ordinary except that I'm thinking of going to the book expo lol yes I know I'm on bed rest lol but I'm so bored and I figured I can sit down there If I need to :) plus I need some books and some dvd's and they have them all out for $5 and dvd's 10 for $20 or 20 for $30 so I think I need to go just so I have some entertainment for the next few weeks lol ;)
I really wish Dorian would update I'm getting very worried now please update Hun even if it's a I'm ok bubs is ok and leave it at that!! :) we miss u xxx
Also wanted to let u know that here in this state they are trying to make the legal age of a stillborn to 12 weeks so that they are entitled to a birth certificate if the parents want one, instead of after 20 weeks because alot of m/c happen before 20 weeks, don't know what u ladies think about this but I'm all for it :) I think any baby deserves the right to have an identification even if just for the parents sake !!
But of course they had to add in that abortion rights are also at 12 weeks so they are hoping not to have a debate with them over it but I don't know if they can get around it?? Let me know what u think :) 

34 weeks and 5 days.....
1 month and 4 days to go:).....34 days yay :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Hoping my someone brings me food on tomorrow. My mum passed away when I was 13. So my aunts pretty much try to fill her shoes during holidays and pregency.


Aww, losing your mom at such a young age must have been tough.. but your lucky to have great support from family.
I am very lucky , I still have both my parents ( they are divorced but civil) and they both attend all functons ( even though I host most of them) 
My parents were only children and I have one brother who never married and has no kids so most events are small.
I have invited some friends to Easter this year. They have no family locally so it's nice to include them.



mumof3girls said:


> Oh ready hun I'm so sorry about your mum xxx im so glad u have your aunts to help out:) unfortunately we don't have anyone to help us, my dad and his now fiancé are away for a couple of weeks and we don't really have anyone else who cares so it's just us!!
> And with my husband working the whole Easter weekend not much is going to happen at all, no food no people nothing out of the ordinary except that I'm thinking of going to the book expo lol yes I know I'm on bed rest lol but I'm so bored and I figured I can sit down there If I need to :) plus I need some books and some dvd's and they have them all out for $5 and dvd's 10 for $20 or 20 for $30 so I think I need to go just so I have some entertainment for the next few weeks lol ;)
> I really wish Dorian would update I'm getting very worried now please update Hun even if it's a I'm ok bubs is ok and leave it at that!! :) we miss u xxx
> Also wanted to let u know that here in this state they are trying to make the legal age of a stillborn to 12 weeks so that they are entitled to a birth certificate if the parents want one, instead of after 20 weeks because alot of m/c happen before 20 weeks, don't know what u ladies think about this but I'm all for it :) I think any baby deserves the right to have an identification even if just for the parents sake !!
> But of course they had to add in that abortion rights are also at 12 weeks so they are hoping not to have a debate with them over it but I don't know if they can get around it?? Let me know what u think :)
> 
> 34 weeks and 5 days.....
> 1 month and 4 days to go:).....34 days yay :) xxx

My DH worked through Easter last year so I know what it's like to be alone durning the holiday:hugs:
As for you debate, I am not sure where I stand on that issue. I agree that all babies are " human" but 12 weeks seems early.
I had a MC at 14 weeks and it was hard. I could fathom having to do the paperwork and process of naming the baby ( which you couldn't tell the sex)
I think it should be a personal choice if they do pass it there.

Happy Easter Everyone:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Happy Resurrection Sunday!! I hope everyone is enjoy their day. 

Dorian, do pop in please. We are getting a little worried about you.


----------



## future_numan

:happydance: Due exactly one month today:happydance:

I think I am coming down with a cold/ flu :dohh: 
ARG, just what I need.


----------



## mumof3girls

Ok officially starting to freak out now!!! Dorian where are u Hun we are all really worried about you!! This is not like u to just not pop in!! Please please let us know your ok!!! Xxxxx
Future I'm the same as u, but my brother finally got married last year and is finally expecting a baby the same time as me so things are looking up lol :) I get to finally be an aunt for the first time ever!!! :) unfortunately they don't live close enough for me to be able to enjoy it!! They live a 5 hour and 2 plane flight away :( grrr so who knows when I'll actually get to see the baby??? 
I hope u ladies had a great Easter :) mine was nice and quiet and I snuck out of the house for a couple of hours with my eldest daughter to the movies to see American pie the reunion and it was hilarious :) baby nearly fell out there and then from laughing so much lol I'm glad I went, it was a last min decision as I was bored out of my mind and was sick of being cooped up all day and week and month lol may go out and do something today :) was going to go to the book fair yesterday but I may go today instead :) it's the last day today so I should go :) 
Ready how are u feeling Hun? 
Future yay for 4 weeks left to go woohoo :) 
Here's my countdown.....
34 weeks and 6 days.....
1 month and 3 days to go ...33 days woohoo :) 
Only 2 weeks left until baby is classed as full term woohoo :)
Go baby :) xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

I'm feeling okay just bored out of my mind.

I am getting worried about Dorian, I hope she is fine.


----------



## mumof3girls

Yeah me too!!! I hope both her and her bubs are ok!! Come on hun please let us know xxxx


----------



## future_numan

I will never be an aunt from my brother ( he had surgery to take care of that) as he always maintained he didn't want kids.
As for getting married, who knows stranger things have happened.
I went to the movies back on valentines day ( haven't been in years) I was a little upset that there were commercials. Here I payed good money to go to a theater to watch commercials !!!
Ready, you poor soul. How bord you must be. I get cabin fever and I am not even on bedrest, I am guessing there is only so many movies / books/ TV shows you can watch.
How is you body feeling lying down all this time ?
I know my hips are sore after sleeping for 5 hrs ( not straight) 
How do you keep yourself comfortable ?

I am with you girls. I hope everything is okay with Dorian. Maybe she is just busy with new bubs !! Miss ya, girl.

AFM, Easter bunny gave me a sore throat and a cold for Easter.
I managed o get through dinner yesterday ( I did all the cooking but my mom, step-mom and SIL cleaned up)
Everyone left by 6:30pm so we gave Emily a bath and put her to bed ( she is coming down with it too) and I hit the sack. 
I have to go for a non-stress test today. Not that I feel much like it but I don't have daycare kids so I have to make the most of my time. My mom is going to watch Emily, so that is a releif.
I have my MW 36 week appt Thurday, so now I start to go weekly.
I also have the GBS test and final blood work ( to be sure iron levels are up) this week.
Basicly other than my MW home visit next week, I will be ready to go.. so as of next Tursday.. baby is welcome to make his apprearance.


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay future :) not long now and we will all be seeing our babies :) it will be a race to the finish line lol :) since we are all having our babies within like a week or so apart :) come on babies please don't let us wait too long :) 
As for me I have obgyn appointment tomorrow again so that should be interesting lol since the last one put me in hospital for the night lol but so far this little one of mine is doing as she is told and staying in there :) yippee :) getting lots of shooting pains in my cervix oooh ouch they hurt but it gives me hope that she at least knows which way to go even if she will be a c-section :) I watched a c-section video on utube yesterday which was an eye opener as I have only been on the receiving end of one lol it was graphic too but very interesting :) also watched a natural twin birth which started from the first lot of contractions so that was cool too :) I have watched 2 births in real life but one ended up being an emergency c-section and 1 ended up being a forcep delivery with the vontouse as well as forceps so it was a bit gruesome for me and I saw them both before I was 26 years old so not so fresh in my memory, but I have never seen a fully natural birth from beginning to end so that was unreal :) wish I could have a go at that !!! :) oh well never mind it was just not meant to be and I'm ok with that :) 
Anyway ....
35 weeks today .....
1 month and 2 days to go...32 days ... :) yay and I'm 37 weeks fullterm in 2 weeks yippee :) 
It's our anniversary in less than 3 weeks too yay :) 
So many things to look forward to in the coming weeks but the most special is my baby of course :) 
Won't be long now girls :) 
Dorian still worried about u hun, I'm really hoping that u are just busy with bubs and nothing serious is going on xxxx
Love to u all xxxx


----------



## safetylady

I am 38 and 8 weeks pregnant with my third child, his first. I have two girls, 17 and 12. Fortunantely, they were thrilled when we told them that mom was expecting another baby!


----------



## mumof3girls

Congratulations safetylady and welcome to my thread :) good luck with your pregnancy and please if u ever need some advice or just a chat just come on here we have a lovely bunch of ladies who will happily give you guidance or just a chat :) welcome again :)

As for me I have my obgyn appointment today and I'm looking forward to it yay :) I keep having a dream that Im at the hospital and Im holding my baby and I can see her certificate which says date of birth 23rd of April 2012 ??? Hmmm wishful thinking??? Lol yep I wish it would come true:) but until I get a miracle lol here is my countdown lol :)....
35 weeks and 1 day.....
1 month and 1 day to go ....31 days :)
As of tomorrow I can start counting down in weeks and not months woohoo :) roll on babies :) let's start this eviction process as of 2 weeks time :) 
Xxxxx


----------



## future_numan

Welcome safety !!

mum, your dreams are better than mine lately.. last night I dreamt that I had the baby but he wasn't mine.. I didn't know who owned him but I knew he wasn't mine..
I have the weirdest dreams lately.. the other night I dreamt we put in a pool and it was shaped like a spade but it was only 2 inches deep..

36 weeks today.. only 28 days to go


----------



## future_numan

Just thought I would share some pictures..
Here I am today at 36 weeks (ignore the jammies)

and also my poor legs / ankles with varicus vains :cry:
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks 011.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









36 weeks 012.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3









36 weeks 014.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









36 weeks 016.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal

pregnant, 35 years old, and my son will be 11 years old. not sure that count as a teen but he will be in middle school next year.


----------



## future_numan

Welcome deafgal... 11 is close enough, still like starting over again !


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, I'm 37 and have a DD 15 and a DS 14 and I'm 7 weeks pregnant with number 3:happydance::happydance: I'm a bit nervous..we've been trying for #3 since DS was born 14 years ago and had 3 failed attempts at IVF and out of the blue we got a natural BFP:shrug: The moons lined up maybe??:haha::haha:


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome to u both ladies :) of course it's ok Deafgirl :) anyone is welcome here really it's just a place us mums and mums to be can whinge and whine about our kids and our pregnant bodies lol :) 
Speaking of which lol .... Ok update on obgyn appointment that I had today lol well after waiting an hour and a half grrr we went in and got measured and that's when they realized that my bubs hasn't grown at all in 3 weeks :( so I'm off to a growth scan on tuesday at 8am and if she hasn't grown they are going to just take her out eeek !!! So not sure whether to be happy or sad?? She is still good though she has a great HB and she is still kicking nicely so she is happy enough it's just that if she is not growing it means my placenta isn't doing it's job so it will be fired!!! Lol and I will take over the feeding :) woohoo I may have my baby early after all !!! :) but I think they will still wait till 37 weeks though depends what the u/s says so Fxd that she is ok to wait till then :)


----------



## future_numan

mum, she sure is giving you a hard time !!

I have my MW appt tomorrow.. and only 6 days till I am considered " full term" and can have a homebirth.. but he seems very happy in there and in no rush to come out.. I expect to go the full nine yards plus some.. I am due the 8th but my guess is he will come on the 10th ( I had a dream back in 2nd tri that he would come on the 10th)

Welcome everyone :D


----------



## deafgal

mumof3girls, I hope everything will work out for you.


----------



## mumof3girls

Thankyou ladies :) Im still having dreams that bubs comes on the 23rd of April lol I have been having it every night !!! Grrr it would be nice if she did but fed up of the dreams already coz I can feel her see her and then I wake up and she's not there at all :( so depressing lol oh well it will be our turn soon enough I suppose lol :) haja fiture it's funny you are having the same dream but of the 10th lol :) I wonder if there will be anything to it???
Ready - u ok hun?? I hope your resting up like I'm not lol :) 
Although u do need to rest more than me hun, have they said anything new yet??? The doctors??? 
Dorian please let us know your ok hun we are really getting worried hun xxx

Countdown ..

35 weeks and 2 days.....
4 weeks to go exactly :) ....30 days :)
Xxx. Love to u all xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Does anyone every get a sharp pain the runs between your Lady parts and your inner thigh ?
They are like a quick sharp pain, makes you stop of a second.. I have been having them a couple of times a day for the last few days.. annoying more an anything.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, I am getting some rest but I am so tired lately. My dh has been great at taking care of me and I am so thankful to God to have him during this time

Welcome to all the new ladies. I look forward to getting to know each of you.


----------



## mumof3girls

No sorry don't get that future although it sounds horrible :( poor thing as if we don't have enough problems being pregnant lol 
Ready I'm sorry your so tired but I guess it's good in a way at least your body is getting the rest it needs xx


----------



## mumof3girls

What the???? I'm 4 weeks and 1 day again??? I was that 2 days ago grrrrr !!!!! Stupid ticker :( it's suppose to be 3 weeks and 6 days :(


----------



## mumof3girls

Ok just realized 2 days ago I was 1 month and 1day and now I'm 4 weeks and 1 day so I guess that's ok coz there is 4 weeks and 1 day left in the month lol but it felt like 2 steps backwards :( lol
Well been on a cooking binge the last 2 days and will be today as I'm trying to cook and freeze some Lunches and dinners for when I'm at the hospital so it will take the pressure off my poor husband lol coz he will have to organize work (we own our own business) and the 2 girls and me and the baby at the hospital too lol so he won't have much time left for cooking lol oh well so far I have done cassarole, which we ate the other day but the left overs were made in to pies :) yum!!! And slowcooked pea and ham soup, and sausage rolls and today we are doing vegetarian pasties yum!!! These are mainly for Lunches etc and will do a recipe hunt today for 3 main meals that are easy to cook so that my 13 Yr old can help while my hubby and I are at the hospital :) I'll even get the recipes out for her so it will be sooo simple :) 
Now just got to get the house the way I want it then I'm done :) yay :) so if they decide to bring my baby into the world next week I'll be ready :) bags are all packed :) babies and mine :) 
So what have u ladies done to prepare for the birth of your babies?? I need ideas in case I have missed stuff lol :) 
Dorian - still waiting to see if your ok Hun xxxx
Future and ready - how are u ladies feeling today?
And the new ladies how are we all today?? 
As for me here is my countdown ....
35 weeks and 3 days....
4 weeks and 1 day .... 29 days to go :) yippee :) xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: hi ladies glad to see youre all doing ok an not got long too go x

hope dorian is ok too xxx

afm in that dreaded 2ww again!!!!!! but otherwise im doing ok xxxx


----------



## future_numan

I think that " nesting instint" kicked me in the rear today..
I went from washing the bath tub to noticing the shower curtain and bath mat need a launder. So you can't put clean stuff back up when the walls need a wipe down and floors might as well be washed. What is the use of cleaning walls & floors when the sink and toliet aren't done.. then since I have filled the bucket to mop, might as well do the kitchen floor..but if you do the kitchen floor it won't look clean without dusting / vaccuming the livingroom ( my house is a open concept so the kitchen / dinning room/ living room are all in one) while dusting the kitchen table ( which is wood) I notice that the sliding doors have finger prints and since I have the glass cleaner out might as well do the mirrors and inside windows.. now that the kitchen is clean. I open the fridge to get a drink and notice it needs a clean out.. fill a garbage pain with expired stuff:blush:
Now I vaccum the livingroom and think since I have it out might as well do the bedroom.. but can't vaccum the bedrooms without dusting them too..then since I am going to dust, might as well strip the beds and wash the sheets.. so now I have four loads of laundry:dohh:
Finally what started out as washing the bath tub turn into a spic and span house.. with the last load of laundry in the dryer, my 2 yr old feed / bathed and in bed.. I relaise that maybe the playroom downstairs might need a good cleaning.. :dohh:
My back says.. tomorrow you silly girl is another day..

I was suppose to have a MW appt today but they called and cancelled because the were attending a birth.. so they tried to reschedule me for tomorrow but I have daycare kids so that doesn't work.. so I won't get in till next Thursday.. which I will be 37 weeks !!!
I am a little concerned that I didn't get my GSB test done today nor checking of my iron levels.. just in case I do go into labour within the next week.
The MW are suppose to come for a home visit also next week but I haven't a clue when...

DH called tonight and informed me that they are extending his work by two weeks meaning he won't be home till around May 1st .. he was suppose to finish tomorrow. I am not thrilled but I understand.. I just pray baby stays put till at least May 1st.. it would be sad that he miss the birth of our son..:cry:
I tried to sound upbeat on the phone but my heart kinda sank.. I was looking forward to him coming home.. 
He is home on weekends but it's not the same..
I also worry that if I do have the baby on time he won't take any time off to help me with the two kids.. he is awful for saying one thing but doing another when it comes to work..
When I had surgery four years ago.. he was to take a day or two off the help me.. the day after I had the surgery he called me in my hospital room to say work REALLY needed him to go on a trip and that he had to leave that very day.. so he arranged for my dad to come pick me up at the hospital and take me home.. 
Then he did the samething when I was due to have Emily.. I was due on Saturday and he informed me that work needed him to go away for two weeks the following Wednesday.. weither I had the baby yet or not..I was just about sick and I actually cried.. because I felt his work was more important.. thankfully I had Emily that Sunday but he left Wed. and was gone 17 days.. I am scared he will do that again and I will be left to cope with two little ones with no help all the while trying to recover myself..
He swears it won't happen but based on past experience I have my doughts.. I know how it will go.. he will say that money is more important than him being home.. then he will guilt me by saying.. do you want us to lose the house just because of this.. that is his line everytime..
I think pregnancy hormones are getting the best of me tonight.. because I am stressing over something that hasn't even happened yet:dohh:


----------



## comet77

Wow! Well, I bet you felt great when you climbed in bed tonight...clean house is so rewarding! On another note, tell your hubby you love him and are so greatful for all that he provides for your family and all the time away from the family he has to sacrifice in order to provide, but it would mean the world to you if he could arrange with his company/boss, a full week or so off, uninterrupted -to assist you with the new baby! Must be getting excited that you are so close to delivering!


----------



## comet77

deafgal said:


> pregnant, 35 years old, and my son will be 11 years old. not sure that count as a teen but he will be in middle school next year.

Welcome! I see two new people joined...both already expecting! :growlmad:
Don't get me wrong - it's great for you! I'm just a little jealous!:shrug:

I'm hopeful I'll be expecting again soon (mc in March). Have a 9 - will be 10 yr old in Sept. and a 14 - going on 20 :winkwink: Both girls!

How far along are you?


----------



## comet77

safetylady said:


> I am 38 and 8 weeks pregnant with my third child, his first. I have two girls, 17 and 12. Fortunantely, they were thrilled when we told them that mom was expecting another baby!

Hi Safety lady - welcome! I haven't posted on here too much, only joined a few weeks back myself. We're similar situations. I have 2 daughters - 5 yrs apart...and hoping for another soon!
I should've been about 11 weeks now, but this one didn't make it!:cry:

I am ttc again, immediatley after MC, so hopefully I'll get a BFP in a few weeks!!! :thumbup:

My girls have both been asking for a few years now..."to please have another". Funny, when i told them, Grace (my younger) was thrilled, but my older one, was a little less enthusiastic than I would've thought after all the begging for another sis. Of course, since I lost it - everyone seems to "want" me to be pregnant again....


----------



## comet77

Wow! Thats amazing! Congratulations! 14 years ttc? The other kids excited?


----------



## comet77

Mrskg said:


> :wave: hi ladies glad to see youre all doing ok an not got long too go x
> 
> hope dorian is ok too xxx
> 
> afm in that dreaded 2ww again!!!!!! but otherwise im doing ok xxxx

hopefully you get a bfp! Im in the same boat. My goodness Mrs. kg...4 mc?
I'm so so sorry. I just mc for the first time and It was a terrible, horrible experience. I never could grasp the intensity of it until it happened to me. 
I immediately felt such remorse for all my friends that had mc over the years...I felt as if I wasn't sensitive enough...I just didn't know the pain.
Anyhow, i hope they are all behind you and you will get a baby soon!


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi mrskg we have missed you hun how are u feeling??? Xxxx hi comet glad to see your back too :) won't be long before your announcing Your bfps ladies xxxx 
Wow future I think nesting has certainly set in xx you poor love my husbands exactly the same with our business lol he says he will make time but past experience says he won't and not coz he doesn't want to it's just that he doesn't trust any of the workers to do a good as job as he will lol xxx


----------



## future_numan

comet77 said:


> Wow! Well, I bet you felt great when you climbed in bed tonight...clean house is so rewarding! On another note, tell your hubby you love him and are so greatful for all that he provides for your family and all the time away from the family he has to sacrifice in order to provide, but it would mean the world to you if he could arrange with his company/boss, a full week or so off, uninterrupted -to assist you with the new baby! Must be getting excited that you are so close to delivering!

I think I am getting anxcious now that I am getting close.. 



comet77 said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies glad to see youre all doing ok an not got long too go x
> 
> hope dorian is ok too xxx
> 
> afm in that dreaded 2ww again!!!!!! but otherwise im doing ok xxxx
> 
> 
> hopefully you get a bfp! Im in the same boat. My goodness Mrs. kg...4 mc?
> I'm so so sorry. I just mc for the first time and It was a terrible, horrible experience. I never could grasp the intensity of it until it happened to me.
> I immediately felt such remorse for all my friends that had mc over the years...I felt as if I wasn't sensitive enough...I just didn't know the pain.
> Anyhow, i hope they are all behind you and you will get a baby soon!Click to expand...

Sorry, I missed you Mrskg:dohh: 
Welcome and I hope both you get your BFP's very, very soon.:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Future, you can come to my house and use up some of that nesting energy you have. LOL

Welcome, to all the new ladies I may have missed last time

AFM, doc appointment went well. Tentatively scheduled for May 8th. But that may change. We will know for sure in the next week or 2.


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Future, you can come to my house and use up some of that nesting energy you have. LOL
> 
> Welcome, to all the new ladies I may have missed last time
> 
> AFM, doc appointment went well. Tentatively scheduled for May 8th. But that may change. We will know for sure in the next week or 2.

I would stop by but I think the feeling has passed.. I woke up this morning sore and tired..:coffee:

May 8th:happydance:
The three of us ( mum, myself and you) are very close in birth dates:happydance:

Do they plan on doing a c-section ?


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies xxx 

mumof3girls im doing ok just waiting for that next bfp an praying its sticky id like to say patiently but that word seems to have gone from my vocablary lol xxx

sorry for your loss comet x yeah 4 awful number eh!!! hoping it sticks at that!!! having had 3 fairly uncomplicated successful pregnancies i never thought id be where i am now its been a long bumpy year xxx


----------



## future_numan

Mrskg said:


> thanks ladies xxx
> 
> mumof3girls im doing ok just waiting for that next bfp an praying its sticky id like to say patiently but that word seems to have gone from my vocablary lol xxx
> 
> sorry for your loss comet x yeah 4 awful number eh!!! hoping it sticks at that!!! having had 3 fairly uncomplicated successful pregnancies i never thought id be where i am now its been a long bumpy year xxx

I hear ya when it come to impatience. I had three girls in three years when I was younger.. then when we TTC Emily ( 17 yrs after my last daughter).. we finally turn to IUI after 15 months of TTC.. it took 2 attemps.. before our BFP
This time.. I had my IUD removed on Aug 2.. got pregnant Aug 17th:dohh:
I hope you get yours very soon.


I think little man is starting to settle in the pelvic area.. I have those groin cramps often and I feel alot of pressure when I stand..
I hope this isn't a sign he wants to come early.. I want him to wait till at least May 2nd


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh my gosh future I think your little one may come before may 8th hun I think he's had enough :) yippee :) yeah ready they are doing a c-section now aren't they ?? Pretty sure they have to with your condition xx
Mrskg I understand too same as u and future I had 3 uncomplicated pregnancies then bam couldn't get pregnant and when I did I lost it :( totally sucked and then it took another 6 months of ttc and fertility drugs for 2 cycles to get my long awaited sticky bfp :) so 13 months all up :( and the worst part was thinking I had used up all my eggys and that I wouldn't be able to have anymore kids :( the cycle that we got our bfp the fs said to give up naturally because he thought we could only get pregnant by ivf and did we want to try next cycle as that cycle was a dud (he thought I didnt ov) but we said we would keep trying for 6 more months then we would start ivf but that cycle (where he thought we didn't ov) we got our bfp lol :) we saw our nice juicy eggy on the screen before we walked out of the office after insisting I was just about to ov and he said no I wasn't and I said it wouldn't hurt to just take a look so he did and there was our magic eggy and we went home dtd many times lol and 15 days or so later got our bfp lol silly fs dont know what they are talking about lol :) 

35 weeks and 4 days....
4 weeks to go .... 28 days :) woohoo I have my growth scan in 3 days to find out if this little one will be coming early, and if my dreams come true and I have her on the 23rd of April Fxd coz that's only 9 days away woohoo :) 
Xxxx


----------



## future_numan

:dohh: geez, I hope he stays put for at least 2 1/2 weeks.. that way DH will be home... I'll have to have a talk with him tonight:growlmad:

I weighed myself tonight after getting out of the shower and I am down about 4lbs:dohh:
I don't understand how that can be since with Easter dinner left overs and chocolate, it has felt like I have done nothing but eat:shrug:
I noticed my rings aren't fitting.. I sure hope that's not another sign he is going to come earlier than expected:wacko:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well. Yes it will be a c-section. I am so excited just thinking about the fact that I will be holding my little man really soon. My husband is on :cloud9: and it is so cute to see him that way. He is ex-millitary and it is not often he is like that.


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay for u future :) and don't worry about weight loss as I have lost weight too and they don't seem too concerned about it so that's ok by me :) I don't even know how that's possible lol :) 
Ready - oh good that they are doing a c-section thought they would have to because of the placenta xx do u have a date set yet??? You will have to let me know as soon as u know :) I'm nosy :) lol 
Well not much going on today lol I have my growth scan in 2 days so looking forward to that :) and am I terrible for hoping she hasn't grown?? Lol I really want to see her sooner rather than later :) I'm impatient lol:) I know she isn't in any danger which is why I'm not worried :) but I kind of feel mean for wanting her out at 37 weeks when she is all snug in there !!! 
Well here is my countdown..
35 weeks and 5 days ...
3 weeks and 6 days to go :) ...27 days to go woohoo :)
Finally can countdown in weeks and not months woohoo :)
Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Very quiet on here this morning??? Any babies born last night while I was sleeping??? Lol :) I hope so :)

Well tomorrow morning at 8am I'll be having my growth scan to see if bubs is growing and if I'll be having her earlier if she isn't !!! I'm scared and excited at the same time lol :) I hope so much that she hasnt grown coz at least she is healthy and doing well anyway so I'll be happy to have her anytime after a week and 1 day (37 weeks) I'm sure they would wait till then anyway so I'm kind of freaking out !!! Lol Fxd for me ladies :) 
My countdown :)....
35 weeks and 6 days ...... Woohoo 36 weeks tomorrow :)
3 weeks and 5 days to go ....26 days :) yay :)Xxxxxxx


----------



## future_numan

Sorry, I was MIA.. My internet was down all day.. 

DH went and picked up our travel trailer from storage yesterday:happydance:
I am so excited for camping season to start. We only bought this trailer last Oct. so only got to use it once before winter set in.
We also got a rare night out last night. We had tickets to a concert at a local casino to see CCR.
We are not gamblers but the casino as an amazing buffet dinner rest. which we enjoy. 
I still have that awful groin pain, it's like a cramp or something..I am thinking maybe it's baby resting on a nerve :shrug:
I still haven't heard from my MW is I have made up my mind that if I happen to go into labour before the MW gets all the tests and home visit done. I will go to hospital to give birth.
I think since this is not my first birth, the MW is kinda lax. A home birth is not that important to me that I would put my baby or myself at any risk.

hubby has also decided not to take those extra two weeks away for work. He is seeing I need the help and he fears missing the birth.. all for a losy extra $ 200.
I said nothing and he came to that descion himself. 
I know the money would be helpful my the selfish me is happy to have him home... so starting Tuesday, I am in full operation " get out, baby" mode.. if he arrives early, DH will have more time at home to help me before he heads back to his other job May 1st.
So, other than the standard.. DTD, walks, rasp. leaf tea.. what other proven methods is there is give lil' man the hint it is time ?


----------



## mumof3girls

Geez what the hell happened to bnb ?? It's acting weird :( lol 
Well Hun glad you had a great night :) I love date night :) and so glad your hubby isn't going to work so now it's operation get baby out lol :) well I used lavender oil in the bath at 37 weeks with #2 and had her 2 days later but went into labor the next morning lol try about 6 drops in bath water maybe 8 depending on how much water is in the bath :) and I just bought castor oil in case my lo doesn't come early :)


----------



## future_numan

I am unwilling to go the castor oil route.. I have heard some horror stories !
I will take the gentle path.. if decides to stay put at the very least I tried..


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I have been working on an assignment for class. So I am trying to finish it this week. I finished one paper last night and trying to complete another. 

I will check on you ladies tomorrow. I hope to hear from Dorian really soon.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh good I'm glad your ok ready :) u r game lol I need to do mine too but with bubs future up in the air I haven't had time and it's due on Wednesday grrr !!! I'll be postponing it I think lol what are u studying hun? I'm doing my diploma in management ;)


----------



## ready4onemore

mumof3girls said:


> Oh good I'm glad your ok ready :) u r game lol I need to do mine too but with bubs future up in the air I haven't had time and it's due on Wednesday grrr !!! I'll be postponing it I think lol what are u studying hun? I'm doing my diploma in management ;)

My degree is human resource. My first degree is in business.


----------



## mumof3girls

Omg gosh woman you are amazing :) well done :) I'm a huge believer in studying no matter what u study just as long as u keep your mind working :) I love it :) I have a trade in hairdressing and also a whole heap of certificates etc also have done my cert 3 and 4 in frontline management and now my diploma :) very proud of myself and hopefully by the time all my kids are at school (my last 2) I'll be ready for a job change and use the skills I have acquired in the meantime :) xx

Well today is the day I find out if my baby is still growing or not eeek so scared/excited :) I can't wait to see her :) I haven't seen her properly since my 20 week scan ;) I have seen quick looks but not for long so I'm looking forward to seeing her properly :) and kind of hoping she has stopped growing so that I can meet her early :) so Fxd and I'll update when I get back :) I have to leave in 45 mins eeek :)

36 weeks today.... Yay ;)
3 weeks and 4 days till I'm due :).....25 days :) xxxx


----------



## Dorian

hello Ladies,

We are finally back home. It was a loooong 12 days in the NICU. Isaiah is fine now though, growing well and although we are having problems nursing, I pump and he is eating well.

Mum, you really don't want your baby born early! If baby is small, like Isaiah, then many times they need to spend time in the hospital. They don't have enough fat on them to regulate their body temp and keep up there energy levels to eat right. I am not sure what you mean when you say you hope your baby is done growing. At week 36 they should still have a lot of growing to do yet. Including their lungs. (sorry, I haven't read back any).


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> hello Ladies,
> 
> We are finally back home. It was a loooong 12 days in the NICU. Isaiah is fine now though, growing well and although we are having problems nursing, I pump and he is eating well.
> 
> Mum, you really don't want your baby born early! If baby is small, like Isaiah, then many times they need to spend time in the hospital. They don't have enough fat on them to regulate their body temp and keep up there energy levels to eat right. I am not sure what you mean when you say you hope your baby is done growing. At week 36 they should still have a lot of growing to do yet. Including their lungs. (sorry, I haven't read back any).

:hugs: 12 days in the NICU .. I am so happy lil' Isaiah is doing better. Did they have any reason on why he was having such a hard time ?
Is it because of the placenta ?
He was such a tiny lad, I hope he starts feeding a bit better now that he seems to be getting better.
How are you feeling ?
We were all so worried about you two. I am so happy to hear a update.
Please, just because lil' Isaiah has arrived don't forget to keep up our friendships and let us hear how he is doing !


----------



## mumof3girls

Agreed future :) we missed u Dorian and I'm so glad your back :) and glad your bubs is good :) as for my bubs well they found out she wasn't growing anymore last week and hadn't for 3 weeks so had to have a scan today to measure growth and if she hadn't grown anymore they were going to take her out around 37 weeks or so which Is what I meant :) but honestly she was measuring about 32-33 weeks on all measurements but the u/s lady said the measurements seemed ok but that the obgyn will talk to me tomorrow about what will happen next??? So if it's ok why do they need to talk to me about what happens next ??? Coz normally nothing would happeni would just have her on the 11th of may?? Also my cervix is long and medium but 2 weeks ago it was long and firm/hard ??? What does that mean??? Very curious and would love some answers now!!! I don't want to wait till tomorrow :( lol oh well I'm glad your back Dorian and your bubs is good :) I hope u all have a wonderful day xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Dorian, I am so glad that you and baby are doing well.

Mum, I hope all is well and you don't have to have your LO too early.

Future, how are you doing? Hope all is well with you.

For me I am doing well. Just get a little bored some days. But my baby shower is this coming weekend and I am excited about that.


----------



## future_numan

I feel like Dora today ...:happydance: WE DID IT !:happydance:
Made it to 37 weeks.
I think the last few weeks are the longest:dohh:
DH extended his trip till Friday ( as of last night) so when he called we talked about the midwives and their lack of involvment about my concerns.
So we have decided to vito a home birth and will go to hospital to deliver.
Of, course I thought about it most of the night:dohh:

Ready,:happydance: YAH, for a baby shower.. you'll have to post pictures !!!


----------



## mumof3girls

Ready - yeah please post some pictures if u can that would be awesome, I'm not having a baby shower this time so I have to live vicariously through u :) lol 
Future - congratulations woohoo you made it to 37 weeks yippee :) I'm so happy for you :) I'm finally 36 weeks and 1 day and I'm happy lol only 6 more days and I'll be 37 weeks ;) yay :)
As for me I have my obgyn appointment to let me know what they have decided to do about bubs coming early after my scan yesterday eeek :) really want to see my baby but I'm happy to wait if it means she will grow more but if they don't think she will then hello baby here I come :) I'm so nervous coz I really want to see her soon but I still have lots more to do to be ready for her like clean the house again lol but if I do have to have her early then the hubby and the kids can get the house ready lol :) Fxd!!!!! 
36 weeks and 1 day.....
3 weeks and 3 days to go ....24 days :) xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

I will post some pictures as soon as I can. I did post pictures of my work baby shower in my journal.


----------



## Dorian

[/QUOTE]
Is it because of the placenta ?
He was such a tiny lad, I hope he starts feeding a bit better now that he seems to be getting better.
How are you feeling ?
We were all so worried about you two. I am so happy to hear a update.
Please, just because lil' Isaiah has arrived don't forget to keep up our friendships and let us hear how he is doing ![/QUOTE]

Yes, the Dr thinks the placenta started abrupting around wk 36, when my bp started rising. So Isaiah just wasn't getting enough food. He is doing so much better now! Eats great, although we are still having latching issues..sigh~

I'm feeling fine, just tired and frustrated over the latching issues. 

Thank you, I'll stick around. It's nice to remain friends and see our children grow.

Ok Mum, I understand now. I hope you got some answers to your questions. And hope your little one is doing ok.


----------



## future_numan

Emily had a latching issue too so I understand the frustration.
I managed to solve our problem but giving her a small amount of expressed milk in a bottle as she was so hungry she was impatient.. then I switched to breast.. slowly I trained her to go only breast... but when she discovered solid foods that was the end of the breast feeding.. I expressed and gave it to her via a cup till 11 months... arg !
I am hoping this guy will be a little easier.


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi ladies :) well I finally have some answers :) my lo is weighing 5lbs,7oz at the moment and looks as though if she makes it to 39 weeks she will be 6lbs,6oz approx :) so although she is a little small at the moment they think she will be ok as there is good flow to the placenta, phew :) so overall I'm happy she gets to hang out a little longer :) I did want her to come early if possible but since it's not I'm happy she will get a chance to grow some more :) plus really its only 3 weeks left !! I think I can handle that :) xxxx

36 weeks and 2 days....
3 weeks and 2 days to go:)..23 days :) woohoo :) won't be long now :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

That's great news, mum:happydance:

I think lil' man is much heavier than that. I am really starting to notice the pressure on my hips while I lie down.:dohh:
I just hope he isn't heavier than his sister ( 9lbs 10oz)


----------



## Dorian

Good deal Mum!

Thanks Future, it is so frustrating. He actually latched on last night once, but hasn't since. So we just keep trying. I give him some breast milk in a bottle, then try switching to breast. I pump a few minutes, then try to get him to latch on, I try when he is real hungry and when he is not so hungry.... sigh~ I hope I don't end up pumping for the next year. lol


----------



## future_numan

I know my nephew who was hospitalized for a short amount of time when he was a few days old had been given a bottle to flush his system decided that bottle was easier.. so my SIL had a fight on her hands for a few weeks till she convinced him to take the breast.. but he finally did.. 
I hope the lil' guy takes the hint and co-operates..


----------



## future_numan

Well I finally got to the MW today:happydance:
Everything looks good and I had my GBS test and bloods taken for iron levels.
Baby is engaged, which surprised me because he doesn't feel that low but it explains the groin cramps I have been having.
I asked about checking to see if I was dialated but the MW didn't want to check as it seemed unnessaray. As you could be dialed and effeced for weeks.
I told her about wanting to deliver in hospital and she was supportive. I also mentioned that I felt that the two MW seemed overwelmed with the third MW being out on Mat. leave.
She agreed and said that if there was two deiveries at the sametime, they are asking the mothers to go to hospital. There is a third MW starting May 5th so that will ease the tenson on the other two.
I have lost 2lbs but baby seems to be doing well. MW guessed he might be 7lbs .. which is good news to me since I dought he will gain 3lbs in 2 weeks.. so might be smaller than his sister.:thumbup:


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's a relief future lol wouldn't want another big bubs Hun :) my first was 9lbs,6oz but the next 2 were in the 6's so not as bad lol and looks as though this one will be too :) 
Dorian - I had probs with my 2nd child with latching issues too and spent 8 weeks at the breastfeeding clinic trying to make it work and we were both getting frustrated and bubs was losing weight very fast so ended up bottle feeding after that with expressed milk and doing top ups with formula until I switched to just formula, after a lot of flack from the nurses grrr but would never let that happen again!!! Next time if that happens I will just do what is best for me and the baby:) 
Gosh I'm so bloody tired grrr been up since 2.30am and had a bad day yesterday with numbness and pains and a wierd mosaic kind of blueness in my eyes that was accompanied with dizziness it was horrible oh and headaches which I have had all day yesterday and all night and woke up with it at 2.30am have take panadol last night and this morning but it hasn't even touched the sides blurriness is gone though thankfully x


----------



## mumof3girls

36 weeks and 3 days.... 3 weeks and 1 day...22 days :)


----------



## future_numan

Must be the stage we are at ,mum.
I wake up exhausted. I do home daycare several dats a week and yesterday I feel asleep sitting in a chair in the play room.. and it was only 11am !
So unlike me. I am starting to find I am short on energy and pateince.
So happy this was my last week look after the kids till after the baby comes ( May 21)
I went and picked up DH yesterday from his travels ( he uses their truck so I usually drop him off and pick him up since it is a 3hr commute) so he is home to stay and back at his regular job starting Monday.
So if I happen to go into labour he will be 45 mins away at most.
It's 4am here right now and I am fighting nausia. I have been for the last few days. 
I can usually handle it but lately it's like I have had enough. I haven't even taken my pre-nat. vit. the last few days as I think they make me feel worst.
The MW suggested I take a gravol and tylonal before bed to try and get some sleep since it wakes me. I think I will pick up some gravol while I am in town tomorrow.


----------



## Dorian

Glad your MW appt went well Future.

Hope the headaches go away soon Mum.


----------



## mumof3girls

Good morning ladies well today my headaches have just about gone phew !!! I'm having a few period pain like cramps but other than that I'm feeling ok :) oh and a bit of pressure under my bump too :) well it's 2 days to go until the dreams I have been having about having bubs on the 23rd of april either come true or don't lol probably won't but a girl can hope can't she?? Lol my husband thinks she won't :( meany lol but that's ok if she doesn't coz I still only have exactly 3 weeks until she comes :) 
Get some rest future any way u can hun it's your bodies way of saying it's tired!! Lol mine too as u know I sleep up to 3 times in the day sometimes lol 
Anyway here is my countdown ...
36 weeks and 4 days...
3 weeks to go..21 days to go :) xxxx


----------



## future_numan

ARG, these groin cramps are going to be the death of me..
DH took me shopping yesterday and these silly cramps flaired up while we were in the fruit dept.
Here I am grasping the cart trying to look normal so ppl don't think I am in labour or something.


----------



## mumof3girls

U r a crack up hun I can just see it now lol :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

MY dh was giggling at me too... he said he wasn't trying to be insensitive but it is funny watching my hunched over the cart holding my crotch all the while still thinking I am not being noticable:dohh:

I can hardly beleive it's only two weeks or so.. I am trying to resist the temptation to go through my hospital bag again.. to be sure I have everything.. I am famous for changing my mind on clothes.. I can't even go out for a evening with changing my clothes 3 or 4 times:haha:


----------



## mumof3girls

Lol future I'm exactly the same lol I tend to change at least 3 times before I go out lol and now I'm heavily pregnant I'm even worse lol 
Not sure if I mentioned it before so I'm sorry if I did but I spent another day in hospital on Saturday :( due to blurry vision etc I could see out of one eye for a couple of hours and it got me so upset :( so we rang the m/w at the hospital and she told us to come in to get bp and urine checked for pre e just in case and luckily it was all ok but about 1/2 hr after arriving my vision went ok and I ended up with the worst headache grrr so turns out it was pregnancy migraines :( the doc said they should go away after bubs is born but no guarantees grrr!!! Anyway all good now and I just have to take panadol and rest if it happens again (which it did yesterday) so this may end up being a very long couple of weeks lol 

Today is the day (according to my dreams) that I would have my baby so if that's to happen my water needs to break coz that's the only way that will happen lol :)
36 weeks and 6 days.... Fullterm tomorrow woohoo :)
2 weeks and 4 days to go.... 18 days :) my tickers don't tick over until later this avo :( xxx I hope u are all well xxxx


----------



## Dorian

((mum)) ouch on the migraines, I'm sorry!


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> ((mum)) ouch on the migraines, I'm sorry!

How is lil' man, Dorian ?
Has BF gotten any easier ?


----------



## Dorian

Future, Isaiah is doing great!! He's gaining weight everyday, and finally starting to fill out just a little. 

But unfortantely, we are still having bfing issues. Sigh~ I think I should get some breast sheilds. I read that if a baby is used to a bottle, many women have luck using the sheilds as they have the same taste/texture as a bottle nipple. So am going to ask my MW about those.


----------



## future_numan

I have never heard of those, Dorian.
Are they like a bottle nipple that covers your nipple ?
Happy to hear he is gaining weight :)


----------



## mumof3girls

They are great Dorian and they have a great success rate too :) future - they are kind of like a teet but they are on a wider surface so u can put it over your own nipple and bb, the baby doesn't know the difference between a bottle or the shield so it's great if u have issues b/f :) they are also used for inverted nipples too :) 
Glad your bubs is doing well under the circumstances Dorian :) can't wait for it to be our turn :) 
How are u doing ready? And future how are u feeling? 

As for me I have been getting numb hands and face when I'm hungry but as soon as I eat it goes away ?? Weird!!! But other than that my baby is still tucked away in my belly and didn't make an appearance yesterday like my dreams said lol typical lol oh well at least I know my baby will be here soon :) 

37 weeks today :) yippee fullterm :) 
2 weeks and 3 days to go :).. 17 days :) xxx


----------



## Philomena

Hello Ladies! I am 40years old with a DD15.... and just got my BFP for #2 (DH's #1).... 
glad to see there is a forum for us!


----------



## Dorian

Your little one will get here soon Mum, try to be patient. lol. I swear, the days are just FLYING by! That is weird about the numbness!!

Welcome and congrats Philomena!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome, Philomena

I hope everyone is doing well. My baby shower was so much fun. I had a great time. I don't know if I told you ladies here but I know I posted it in my journal about how ugly my SIL was treating me because she wanted me to change my baby shower date and she wanted to run things. Well the :witch: did not even show up to the shower. My husband called her and she was like, "my friends drug me to Austin for my birthday, but I will call you tomorrow because I have some things for the baby." Of course she did not call but I not going to take her call if she does. My DH was disappointed and said,"Whoever does not support my wife does not support me!" So to rant but I am so upset as I have always been to everyone of their events.
I post pictures in my journal on two different pages of it. Let me know if you would like me to post some here.


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome philomena :) 
And congratulations on your new bump :) yay :) 
You look beautiful in that picture ready :) absolutely stunning hun !!! :) don't worry about sil mine is doing the same thing at the. Moment lol who cares !!! I have too much to worry about at the moment without her carry on lol :) well not much happening here :) lol pity though lol :) wouldn't mind some waters dropping in the middle of the supermarket right about now lol :) haha that's how bored and desperate im getting lol :) xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Wow Mum, you don't have long to go, just 2 weeks. Yay!!:happydance: How exciting.


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welcome, Philomena
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. My baby shower was so much fun. I had a great time. I don't know if I told you ladies here but I know I posted it in my journal about how ugly my SIL was treating me because she wanted me to change my baby shower date and she wanted to run things. Well the :witch: did not even show up to the shower. My husband called her and she was like, "my friends drug me to Austin for my birthday, but I will call you tomorrow because I have some things for the baby." Of course she did not call but I not going to take her call if she does. My DH was disappointed and said,"Whoever does not support my wife does not support me!" So to rant but I am so upset as I have always been to everyone of their events.
> I post pictures in my journal on two different pages of it. Let me know if you would like me to post some here.

First off Welcome, Philomena:hugs:

Yay, for your husband for being so supportive of his wife, Ready.
With age I have come to accept that we will never keep everybody happy so if the SIL didn't like the date, that's fine but she could have been more civil about it:dohh:
I am going to pop over to your journal next to take a boo..
Glad everything turned out good tho.. sound like it was fun.

Mum, I am the same as you. I am not bord but I am tired of being uncomfortable and it feels like I have been pregnant forever.. guess that's what happen when you discover your BFP really early.
The baby is so low that the pressure is starting to run down the inner thighs and bum.. which s causing my ol' friend roid to come back.. so not only is standing uncomfy so now is sitting:dohh:
I am now into the winning stage...
Poor DH got home last night with big tales of his first day back to work.. and I was too grumpy to listen..
I feel bad for Emily too because I can play with her like I used to so when daddy walks in the door she is off the walls excited to see him.. poor buggar'.
I have a MW appt tomorrow so I will take Emily to " play group" while in town so she can play with some other kids.. this is what sucks when you live in the country.
I am starting to have alot of baths now.. it seems like the bath tub is the only place I can get releif..
So come on baby:happydance:


----------



## TaraMum

Hi everyone, I'm currently 4 weeks 5 days pregnant, this will be my 4th pregnancy, but my husband's first. I have a 14 year old son who has Aspergers Syndrome so this has been a bit of news that he is still trying to get his head around....after all he has had me to himself all his life as my other pregnancies did not go to term. But after the initial upset/fears etc he seems to be slowly coming around to me being pregnant. He even offered to share his chocolate with me, which is almost a historic event of great significance, heh :)

Hope all you other mums are doing ok x


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome Taramum :) all you new ladies are very welcome on here :) I started this thread because I was pregnant and had 2 teenagers and a toddler and wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat and I have been delighted to find some wonderful ladies on here who have been happy to share their journeys with me and I have been so grateful xxx but I will be keeping this forum alive even after we have all had our babies so we can still support each other with our newborns and also support anyone still going through or just starting pregnancy :) everyone is welcome :) 
So congratulations to all the new people on here that are pregnant and we look forward to sharing your journey with you :) xxxx

Future - damn those stupid roids huh!!! My butt has not been the same since I got that last one grrr oh the joys of being heavily pregnant with a bowling ball lol crack open the Epsom salts again :) and congratulations on your 38th week woohoo :)
Ready - thankyou yes only 2 weeks to go woohoo :)
As for my countdown well here it is:)......
37 weeks and 1 day....
2 weeks and 2 days to go :)...16 days :) woohoo :) xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome TaraMum, glad to have new ladies join us.

Just popping in quickly have my appointment with my high risk doc so I will pop in again later. Have a great and blessed day ladies.


----------



## Philomena

Hey TaraMum, it looks like you are just a little ahead of me! I am 4 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## future_numan

Welcome Taramum:hugs:

How are you feeling, Philomena ? 
Any MS yet ?


I had my 38 weeks check-up this morning and the MW tried to check to see if I was dialated at all.. since I am now full engaged ( unusual for it not being the first pregnancy)
Well as soon as she inserted her fingers to have a feel, she jerked back with a shocked look on her face.. apparently my bag of waters is bulgeing and she was afraid she would break them.:happydance:
Well I know I am dialated but not how much and basicly my waters can go anytime now.
Only catch to that is the MW warned me that there is no OBGYN on call at our hospital for the next two days so I can't deliver there ( a OBGYN has to be avail. for emergancies if the MW need them, rules for the MW to have hospital priv.)
So if my waters do go I have to go to a hospital I don't really want to go to... so it is complete rest for me for the next two days.. in hopes the waters stay intact.


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies, welcome to the board new mommas!

Oh boy future! How exciting, and yet you have to rest a few more days :wacko:

Mum, enjoy your baths while you can! lol. Thanks for the positive words on the breast shields. I hope I can find them at a store tomorrow, so I don't have to wait for my post-appt next week.

Isaiah now weighs 6lbs 2oz!! wooohoo


----------



## future_numan

Way to go, Isaiah:happydance:

That's nice to see he is starting to thrive..

I am going to take advantage of these last few days. 
My mommy is here to mother me so I am being spoiled.. she even cooked dinner for us tonight.. and promised to make me my " favorite egg" for breakfast.. :blush:
I want to keep this bed rest going a little longer than a few days.. I could get used to being waited on.. God Bless Mom's:hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

Omg future that is awesome lol I'm so jealous :( but really happy for u hun :) I can't wait for it to be my turn woohoo :) how are the new ladies doing this lovely raining morning ?? Lol (well it is here anyway lol) 
Well future it's really nice you got your mum there to help that's one thing I have missed during this pregnancy as my mum has never missed one until now and it's so weird not having her here to help me!! But I guess that's her choice :( and her loss!!! But I'm happy for you xxx 
Dorian - so happy bubs is putting on weight xxx
As for me ....
37 weeks and 2 days.....
2 weeks and 1 day to go...15 days woohoo :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Oooh forgot to say, it's my baby's first real day at kindy today without me :( I'm freaking out !!! I'm going to miss her sooo much :( don't know what I'll do without her :( I asked her how I will do without her and she said don't worry mummy u will have the baby soon and she can play with u while I'm at kindy :( ohhh so cute but so sad still, it just won't be the same without my little girl at home with me :( but I'm excited for her too coz she is really looking forward to today :) xx


----------



## future_numan

They grow so fast.. I am going to be just devasted when Emily is ready to go to school..

I am hoping I can hang on for one more week.. I was hope this little guy would arrive on my grandma's birthday ( May 2nd)
This is the first time my mom has been here for any of my kids.. I have a brother who is very dependent on her so she spends most of her free time looking after her 47 yr old baby.. so this is a real treat..


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's awesome future that u have your mum for this special moment especially if it's the first time :) what a good mummy xx 
It would be amazing if your bubs came on your grandmas birthday :) let's hope he stays put till then :) 
As for me.....
37 weeks and 3 days......
2 weeks to go exactly...14 days :) woohoo :) just hope the hospital doesn't ring and change my day or time to a later date coz that would really suck!!! 
Not long now ladies and our babies will be here :) then we can talk about sleepless nights etc lol kinda looking forward to that lol :) xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Woohoooo!!! We have bfing success :happydance::happydance: thanks to the breast shield :thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Woohoooo!!! We have bfing success :happydance::happydance: thanks to the breast shield :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mumof3girls

Yay Dorian that's awesome :) really glad they are working for you Hun xxxx
How are u feeling future and ready? 
And how are the new ladies going? Any morning sickness or other symptoms?
As for me not much happening except for some period pain like cramps grrr they hurt like they did when I got my period :( especially as I have endometriosis so it hurts so much worse :( hoping something will come of it but won't hold my breathe lol baby is really trying to move around the last couple of days it's like she is really cramped and is trying to do back flips lol hurts alot!!! Not long now my little chook and you will have all the room in the world to move :)
37 weeks and 4 days.....
1 week and 6 days to go...13 days :) woohoo roll on our turn :) xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Well nothing yet for me.
I have been up and about but my waters haven't gone.
DH and I went shopping today and since it scares me for the waters to go in public, I wore a pad just in case.
Tomorrow we are going to drive out to my mom's cottage to help her open it up for the summer. 
Next weekend is suppose to be nicer but we feel that is cutting it too close.
Just DH could go with my mom but the thought of spending another day home alone while everyone go to the cottage is not apeeling.. so I am going to try.. 
I just woke from a nap, I am so tired lately.. it's like I wake up in the morning and need a nap..
Tomorrow I will be down to single digits..
10 days to go


----------



## mumof3girls

Woohoo future single digits :) yay :) 
Well I became an aunty today for the first time to a beautiful little girl named Isla Rose :) she was 5lbs,9oz :) she is a little heartbreaker :) xx 
Next up it's our turn :) t-minus 12 days and counting :) my little niece was born 4 days early so I hope there is hope for me :) xx
Well I'm off to bed, will see u all in the morning :) nighty night xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

37 weeks and 6 days.....
1 week and 4 days to go....11 days :) 
Woohoo I'm 38 weeks tomorrow :) almost at single digits too future :) it's our anniversary on thursday and I'll be single digits on Thursday too woohoo :) I can't believe I have been married for 3 years and we have been together for over 5 years, it's the longest relationship I have ever had and also the longest marriage I have ever had (my first lasted exactly 8 months) although we were together for 4 yrs lol 
Well I'm still on cloud 9 at becoming an aunty for the first time :) she is just adorable and I wish I could just go and see my new niece but it's not that easy being a 5 hour flight away :( bummer!!! So will have to wait until my lo is born and then be cleared to fly with her before we can see my niece :( so a few months I should think :( Grrrr!!! 
Anyway have a lovely day xxx


----------



## future_numan

Congratulation mum on becoming an auntie...
She is a tiny lil wisp..

Yes, I am now on to single digits.. woo hoo..

We were out with my mum all day today so I am exhausted..


----------



## Dorian

Hi ladies,

Congrats on your little niece Mum.

Future, what about a little romance? That might help those waters break ;) lol

Ready and others, how are you doing?

Isaiah has been cluster feeding....I am SO tired! I'm glad though, that we have the breast shield, or I would never be able to keep up pumping.


----------



## Mabythistime

Mabythistime said:


> I am 35 and have a 14 year old foster care son. (obviously there are reasons why he is not with his real parents). I have basically looked after him from birth every night and later on weekends and later when I got my own house, he moved in with us and we are a happy family.
> 
> I was very worried about telling him, as "our" family is very imporant to him and his first security he has ever had in his life.
> 
> But, big was my surprise when at first he did not believe. An hour later...he asked really?, then wanted to know if its a boy or girl...and gave a little smile.
> 
> The next evening..I was about 7 or 8 weeks along..I got home. He came to sit next to me...and he pushed his head against my stomach. I was like: HALLLOOO What you doing? and he said...I just want to hear the baby!
> 
> That was so special to me.

And so time went on and I thought I would update: Baby is here now and below is a picture. No need to say more. It all worked out perfectly!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







z.JPG
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mumof3girls

Congratulations maybe what a wonderful picture u have of your family xxx thankyou for coming back on and sharing it with us hun :) your men are just gorgeous :) xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

38 weeks today woohoo :) ...
1 week and 3 days to go ...10 days :) yay :)

Well ladies not long now huh? Yay :) I can't believe I have only 10 days to go until my long awaited chook is here :) I'm sooo looking forward to it :) as of tomorrow I'll be single digits woohoo :) 
So how is everyone else doing?


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats on your little niece Mum.
> 
> Future, what about a little romance? That might help those waters break ;) lol
> 
> Ready and others, how are you doing?
> 
> Isaiah has been cluster feeding....I am SO tired! I'm glad though, that we have the breast shield, or I would never be able to keep up pumping.

I was silly enough to tell DH about my waters bulging so he won't even come near me for fear of him being the cause of my waters going, so DTD is out.
Cluster feeding can be brutal. 
I think that is one of my fears of being able to cope with a toddler and an infant.
Hopefully, these feeding with even out for you soon.
Isaiah seems to be happy and gaining weight so all this effort is paying off :hugs:


Mabythistime said:


> Mabythistime said:
> 
> 
> I am 35 and have a 14 year old foster care son. (obviously there are reasons why he is not with his real parents). I have basically looked after him from birth every night and later on weekends and later when I got my own house, he moved in with us and we are a happy family.
> 
> I was very worried about telling him, as "our" family is very imporant to him and his first security he has ever had in his life.
> 
> But, big was my surprise when at first he did not believe. An hour later...he asked really?, then wanted to know if its a boy or girl...and gave a little smile.
> 
> The next evening..I was about 7 or 8 weeks along..I got home. He came to sit next to me...and he pushed his head against my stomach. I was like: HALLLOOO What you doing? and he said...I just want to hear the baby!
> 
> That was so special to me.
> 
> And so time went on and I thought I would update: Baby is here now and below is a picture. No need to say more. It all worked out perfectly!:happydance:Click to expand...

Awwww, that is so nice. 
Having your older children accept and love your new bundle just makes your heart swell with pride.
That picture is so touching:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mum, congrats on being an aunt. You will be single digits tomorrow.:happydance:

Future, sorry about no DTD for you. But men are such scary cats sometimes.

Mabythistime, welcome love your picture. Glad things worked out for you.

AFM, I am just waiting on Thursday to see when we will have our little man.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oooh sooo exciting ready :) hopefully u will see your bubs really soon :) xxx
Owww future I know how u feel lol I think my time has come and gone for anymore dtd coz my hubby doesn't want our bubs to come early lol I have been having full on contractions today that went from 20 mins apart to 9 mins apart and then stopped grrr and they hurt like hell too so I thought they may have been for real, I'm going to try and get my hubby to dtd tonight to ripen that cervix as I'm pretty sure the contracting I had today would have ripened it some as they were really intense!!! I think it's bubs way of saying hey mum I won't be long :) and considering that I have never gone past 2cm dilation I figure that that is probably where I'm at since that is what happened to me the first 2 times I went into labor with my first 2 girls!! It was almost identical :) eeek won't be long either way :) single digits tomorrow so my bubs will be here very soon if not before :) xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh by the way even though I want to dtd tonight I know my hubby won't do it lol or he will he just won't do the part I need him to do to get things rolling lol :)


----------



## future_numan

Hi ready, are you still on bedrest ??
What are they going to do, give you a c-section date ?

Mum, to be honest with you I don't even think I could force myself to DTD anyways. I cramp so bad afterwards it just doesn't seem worth it..
I am feeling so heavy and period like that just getting through the day and keeping up with my two year old is about all I can manage right now.. without dealing with bad cramps with no reward.
DH and I were in bed last night by 8:30pm . He was exhausted from the weekend and I am just exhausted so I got a head start on my sleepless night:haha:
Anyone find a good sleeping position ?
I try to keep on my sides with the help of pillows ( one behind my back and another between my knees) I also have a pillow that supports my belly..it takes five minutes to change positions in bed:dohh:
He is so low that I can fel eveything he does ( I am convinced he sucks his thumb) so I am actually sore from him trying to make room for himself..
I am a the whinning stage..:cry:


----------



## mumof3girls

Know what u mean future (not about the cramps) but about the dtd, for me it's just hard work trying to find a comfy position, every way just feels awkward :( and by the way I fell asleep before dh came to bed anyway lol and when I felt him come into bed I thought can I be bothered/ and how do I feel?? And decided a/ no I can't be bothered and b/ I was having cramps anyway so I couldn't even imagine trying to get around them :( still feel crampy this morning :( luckily though I don't feel crampy normally after dtd :) 
But at the moment ?? Grrr it hurts :( also still have back ache too so I think my body is gearing up :) woohoo about time :) also looks as though bubs has dropped again if that's even possible lol 
Single digits today yay :) i have 9 days to go woohoo :) I'm so happy I'm almost at the end :) 
38 weeks and 1 day.... 1 week and 2 days to go....9 days :) xxxx


----------



## Gajendra

mumof3girls said:


> Know what u mean future (not about the cramps) but about the dtd, for me it's just hard work trying to find a comfy position, every way just feels awkward :( and by the way I fell asleep before dh came to bed anyway lol and when I felt him come into bed I thought can I be bothered/ and how do I feel?? And decided a/ no I can't be bothered and b/ I was having cramps anyway so I couldn't even imagine trying to get around them :( still feel crampy this morning :( luckily though I don't feel crampy normally after dtd :)
> But at the moment ?? Grrr it hurts :( also still have back ache too so I think my body is gearing up :) woohoo about time :) also looks as though bubs has dropped again if that's even possible lol
> Single digits today yay :) i have 9 days to go woohoo :) I'm so happy I'm almost at the end :)
> 38 weeks and 1 day.... 1 week and 2 days to go....9 days :) xxxx

Life is full of sunshinehttps://www.cx-7.info/g.gif


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Future, I don't think there is a comfortable sleeping position. Yes they are suppose to give me a c section date this Thursdy.

Mum, due to my placenta previa I can't dtd if I wanted too.:nope:


----------



## mumof3girls

Bummer ready lol :) yep I'm starting to realise that my dtd days are numbered lol but I can wait till after :) lol 
Omg someone is letting off fireworks at 6pm at night it's not even completely dark yet grrr all the dogs are going nuts!!!! Idiots!!! 
Only 8 more days as of the morning woohoo :) and so far so good the hospital hasn't rung yet to reschedule so touch wood they don't!!!! Coz I will be mighty pd off !!! Lol xxx


----------



## future_numan

Well today is the day I was HOPEING to go into labor and have baby, since it is my beloved Grandma's birthday but nothing yet.. mind you it's only 5:30am:dohh:

I have been having the weirdest dreams lately.
I dreamt last night that my mom's father ( my Grampy, which passed away four years ago) was selling his beach front home.. he didn't own a beach front home.
Anyways, I went to visit him and to help him with an ofer that was coming in.. and all he could say to me was - 3228- 
He kept repeating those numbers..
What the heck does that mean :shrug:

I also could have swore that DH got up out of bed and never came back but when I reached over he was still there :dohh:

Oh lordy, I am losing it.

DH and I were talking last night on how we will swing things once I have baby and am in hospital.
Here in Canada you only stay over night so I just said that once baby is born ( my mom is looking after Emily while I have baby) and DH and I have spent sometime bonding with baby. He can leave, go pick up Emily and bring her to the hospital to meet her brother. Of course it all depends on what time he decides to arrive.
I don't expect they will last long on the visit because she is only two.. so once she gets restless, he can leave with her and just come back when it is time for me to go home.
I had planned a homebirth all this time so I never even thought about the logistics when it come to me being in the hospital.

Also, DH suggested once I get home that he sleep in the spare room so he will be rested so he can look after Emily during the day.. that's big of him:haha:
I mentioned what was I suppose to do when he goes back to work and I will have a toddler, a newborn and daycare kids.. do I get to sleep in the spare room ?
He just said that WE will get through it !!
I love his train of thought.. it doesn't bother me but I just find it so funny.. I call it male logic ...
I am even surprised that he will take time off.. he is known for saying one thing and doing another.. so we will see..

What are other ppls plans for after the birth ?


----------



## mumof3girls

I'm not sure tbh I'm too scared to find out lol but my husbands idea of time off and my idea are 2 different things lol my idea of it is taking a couple of weeks off lol his is take the days off and work the nights lol so I guess either way he will take off days :) but at least I know he will help me with the kids even if I take the baby and he takes our toddler lol that's if she wakes up because of the baby???
Well it's our 3rd wedding anniversary today woohoo :) ok bubs u can come anyday after today :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

Happy Annivasary, Mum:hugs:

I must have a super water sac.. it's been a week and NOTHING:shrug:
I have a MW appt tomorrow afternoon so maybe they can tell me something.
I am so crampy at times but feel okay at other times:shrug:
The MW had asked me a while back if I would be interested in a sweep.
I had said no at the time but now that I am closing in on D day I am starting to consider it:dohh:
The weather here has been wacky, snow last week, heat wave this week:wacko:
I feel sorry for the women who are pregnant through summer.. I am a wuz and have only had my babies in the winter ( except this one)


----------



## mumof3girls

Haha I brought my last baby home in over 40 degree heat lol this time it will probably be raining lol I had 1 winter baby, 2 summer babies and 1 autumn baby or fall I think u call it :) 
Well get that sweep done she may even break your waters if u ask??? It may get things moving for you :) 
I'm down to 1 week tomorrow woohoo :) can't wait :)

Well I'm off to our anniversary dinner :) just me and my husband can't wait :) xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Hope you have a lovely anniversary xxx

Can't wait to meet all your babies xxx


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> Haha I brought my last baby home in over 40 degree heat lol this time it will probably be raining lol I had 1 winter baby, 2 summer babies and 1 autumn baby or fall I think u call it :)
> Well get that sweep done she may even break your waters if u ask??? It may get things moving for you :)
> I'm down to 1 week tomorrow woohoo :) can't wait :)
> 
> Well I'm off to our anniversary dinner :) just me and my husband can't wait :) xxxx


I have all winter babies so this is a first. I didn't plan on this heat in the clothing dept. 
I am not sure what I want the MW to do. I had a heck of a night last night because of the cramping and a pain in my right hip.
I know it is only five days till my DD but I fear feeeling guily about forcing him out before he is ready:dohh:
Silliness , I know but with DH preaching about waiting till the due date makes me have second thoughts..
I will see what the MW has to say.
My appt is this afternoon and silly me thought I would try and kill two birds with on stone and take the dog to the vet for his shots too while in town:dohh:
So because of this heat I can't leave the dog in the car while I go to the MW so now I have to run and pick up my mom to go with me so she can stay in the car with it running while I do my appts.. some how I think this is a make work project:dohh:

Enjoy your dinner with hubby, mum:hugs:
It will be nice to have one last night out before baby.



Mrskg said:


> Hope you have a lovely anniversary xxx
> 
> Can't wait to meet all your babies xxx

Mrskg, How are you ???


----------



## Philomena

Hello all, 
I know most of you are in your third trimester... I'm just at 5 weeks right now... my DD is 15yrs old so it's been awhile since I was pregnant. I don't remember any morning sickness with her, but this week has been hard on me. Did any of you have it? what did you find helped with it? and most importantly.... did it go away 2nd trimester like it's supposed to??
Thanks Ladies!
phil.


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome philomena :) congrats on getting to 5 weeks woohoo :) I was so proud of myself when I got to 5 weeks especially as I had a loss last pregnancy at almost 5 weeks so I celebrated it :) as for ms well this time around I have been pretty lucky and not really got it but the last 3 pregnancies I was sick as a dog ewwww lol it was messy lol couldn't keep my head out of a bucket lol also had bad dizzy spells too :( I lived on ginger cookies and ginger tablets which helped a bit have u tried them? I hope it goes away for u in the 2nd tri but unfortunately it doesn't always, with my last child it did at about then but my other 2 I was sick all the way through and funnily enough all of my healthy pregnancies have been girls even this one with no ms lol :) 
Remember too u are always welcome on here even after we have had our babies and u can ask anything like :) xx
Future - wow your keen hun lol bugger that!!! Lol I can barely make it to my appointments without taking a dog with me for shots lol 
Speaking of which I also have a obgyn appointment today woohoo last one before my c-section next week :) been having lots of contractions and back pain and period like pain :( hurts but as long as I know it's doing something I'll be ok with it??? So I'm going to ask them to check me today, I don't know if they will because of the fact I'm having a c-section but I'm going to ask anyway :) 
Last night my husband took me to our favorite restaurant for dinner (the place we got married and have been on every anniversary since) it was lovely and he gave me a beautiful ring :) he picked it out himself and I love it :) 
But had to come home a bit early due to bad back pain and period like cramps :( went to bed as soon as I got home :( and I don't feel any better this morning either :( but like I said I just hope it's doing something!!! Also my body has been having a clean out and I have un welcomed about 3 more hemmoroids Grrrr seems to be getting worse grrr!! Can't wait till they go away for good!!! 
38 weeks and 3 days....
1 week exactly to go...7 days :) come on baby girl it's time to evacuate mummy's tummy!!! :) xxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi mrskg :) we have missed u hun xxx won't be long now before me, future and ready have our babies :) sooo looking forward to it :) how are u doing hun? How's ttc going? I hope u get your bfp really really soon Hun xxxxx


----------



## future_numan

Philomena said:


> Hello all,
> I know most of you are in your third trimester... I'm just at 5 weeks right now... my DD is 15yrs old so it's been awhile since I was pregnant. I don't remember any morning sickness with her, but this week has been hard on me. Did any of you have it? what did you find helped with it? and most importantly.... did it go away 2nd trimester like it's supposed to??
> Thanks Ladies!
> phil.

There was 17 yrs between my last daughter and Emily so I understand.
I was lucky enough that I never suffered from MS till this pregnacy:dohh:
and sad it never really ended. I have also found alot of foods make me ill at the thought of eatting them ( meat esp)
I lost 13lbs at the begining and have only gained 10lbs back..
I hope you don't have to suffer long:hugs:

AFM, for the love of god what was I thinking trying to do all this stuff in one day:dohh:
It was HELL..
The MW wouldn't check me but said that if I don't go into labor by the time I am 10 days overdue she will induce..that's May 18th !!!!!!
Oh lordy:cry:
I have my daycare kids back on the 21st:dohh:
Please, please baby come this weekend.. 
My mom really wants to head to the cottage and is making me feel guilty by holding her back ( she is suppose to watch Emily while I deliver)
So I am trying to find someone else who can watch her for us.. either that I will just deliver baby alone at the hospital while DH stays with her..
I told my mom if I haven't had the baby by Sunday to just go..
It upsets me that she will jump for my brother but if I ask something of her she changes her mind if she finds something better to do..:growlmad:


----------



## mumof3girls

My mum was exactly the same, she is with my brother and his new baby at the moment but I haven't seen her in 3 yrs anyway but she would have chosen him over me any and everyday Grrrr oh well her loss!!! I hope your lo comes soon hun xxx 
Well I got checked at my appointment today and she couldn't reach my cervix so said it was probably closed but said I'm suffering from pubis symphis (sp?) and that it won't go until next week when I give birth grrr!!!
Well will talk to u tomorrow ladies night night xxx


----------



## future_numan

I suffered from the samething when pregnant with Emily and was told it comes back with every pregnancy.. but I didn't get it this time.
It started around week 26 last time so I held my breath waiting but thankfully it didn't show..
One thing they didn't tell me was that it is still sore after birth for a little while..I guess till all the joints tighten up again.
Try not to lift anything heavy ..


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh really future??? That sucks :( it really hurts huh!!! 
Well my husband had a scare yesterday he thought he was having a heart attack and rushed himself to the hospital, and after extensive tests thankfully was just a strained muscle near the heart they think but I'm just so happy he is ok coz he isn't a spring chicken anymore he is approaching 50 and he Is a little bit over weight not much but enough that it could affect his health soon so I'm going to put him and myself on a health kick after I have recovered from the baby!!! I want him around for a very long time and tbh I was really scared I was going to lose him yesterday :( well thankfully it all worked out in the end xxxx 
38 weeks and 4 days.....
6 days to go :) woohoo :) no longer need to write in weeks only days now yay :) xxxx


----------



## future_numan

How very scarey for you and your DH..
I know what you mean about worrying about DH health.
My DH is a cancer surviver and I am starting to notice little things from the treatments that are effecting him now as he ages..
Your so lucky 6 days :D
You might just beat me to the punch..
I think lil' man is comfy in there and in no rush to meet us..


----------



## Philomena

future_numan said:


> Philomena said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> I know most of you are in your third trimester... I'm just at 5 weeks right now... my DD is 15yrs old so it's been awhile since I was pregnant. I don't remember any morning sickness with her, but this week has been hard on me. Did any of you have it? what did you find helped with it? and most importantly.... did it go away 2nd trimester like it's supposed to??
> Thanks Ladies!
> phil.
> 
> There was 17 yrs between my last daughter and Emily so I understand.
> I was lucky enough that I never suffered from MS till this pregnacy:dohh:
> and sad it never really ended. I have also found alot of foods make me ill at the thought of eatting them ( meat esp)
> I lost 13lbs at the begining and have only gained 10lbs back..
> I hope you don't have to suffer long:hugs:
> 
> AFM, for the love of god what was I thinking trying to do all this stuff in one day:dohh:
> It was HELL..
> The MW wouldn't check me but said that if I don't go into labor by the time I am 10 days overdue she will induce..that's May 18th !!!!!!
> Oh lordy:cry:
> I have my daycare kids back on the 21st:dohh:
> Please, please baby come this weekend..
> My mom really wants to head to the cottage and is making me feel guilty by holding her back ( she is suppose to watch Emily while I deliver)
> So I am trying to find someone else who can watch her for us.. either that I will just deliver baby alone at the hospital while DH stays with her..
> I told my mom if I haven't had the baby by Sunday to just go..
> It upsets me that she will jump for my brother but if I ask something of her she changes her mind if she finds something better to do..:growlmad:[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Future... I'm just about to head to bed, but wanted to say I'm sorry your mom is putting you in such a rotten spot. Too bad she couldn't take your little one with her to the cottage! I hope your DH can be with you!
> phil.Click to expand...


----------



## future_numan

Philomena said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philomena said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> I know most of you are in your third trimester... I'm just at 5 weeks right now... my DD is 15yrs old so it's been awhile since I was pregnant. I don't remember any morning sickness with her, but this week has been hard on me. Did any of you have it? what did you find helped with it? and most importantly.... did it go away 2nd trimester like it's supposed to??
> Thanks Ladies!
> phil.
> 
> There was 17 yrs between my last daughter and Emily so I understand.
> I was lucky enough that I never suffered from MS till this pregnacy:dohh:
> and sad it never really ended. I have also found alot of foods make me ill at the thought of eatting them ( meat esp)
> I lost 13lbs at the begining and have only gained 10lbs back..
> I hope you don't have to suffer long:hugs:
> 
> AFM, for the love of god what was I thinking trying to do all this stuff in one day:dohh:
> It was HELL..
> The MW wouldn't check me but said that if I don't go into labor by the time I am 10 days overdue she will induce..that's May 18th !!!!!!
> Oh lordy:cry:
> I have my daycare kids back on the 21st:dohh:
> Please, please baby come this weekend..
> My mom really wants to head to the cottage and is making me feel guilty by holding her back ( she is suppose to watch Emily while I deliver)
> So I am trying to find someone else who can watch her for us.. either that I will just deliver baby alone at the hospital while DH stays with her..
> I told my mom if I haven't had the baby by Sunday to just go..
> It upsets me that she will jump for my brother but if I ask something of her she changes her mind if she finds something better to do..:growlmad:[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Future... I'm just about to head to bed, but wanted to say I'm sorry your mom is putting you in such a rotten spot. Too bad she couldn't take your little one with her to the cottage! I hope your DH can be with you!
> phil.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Phil
> 
> I don't think I would trust my mom alone with our toddler at the cottage.
> She tends to have a scatter brain and since the cottage is right on the water, I would worry about her leaving Emily alone outside while she did something.. like cook dinner.
> The lake scares me :nope:
> My dad and step-mom has come to my rescue. They have offered to be on call for me.
> I am more dissappointed with my mom more than hurt.
> When she moved back in Jan. it was DH and I who were the ones to do it for her.. my brother stopped answering his phone and later had an excuse why he didn't help.. yet when he needs her , my mom drops everything and runs.. he called yesterday to complain he couldn't find some stuff ( cause mom put it away when she was there) and mom offered to drive the three hours to his house to find the stuff for him.. which would mean delying her trip to the cottage since his place is the other direction.:growlmad:
> 
> My mom said that she would take her computer so when I have the baby I am suppose to e-mail her.. she wants to know his name since we have kept it a secret..
> DH basicly said we will " e-mail" her when we get around to it.. could be days after the birth.. since there is no connection at the hospital.Click to expand...


----------



## Philomena

Hi Future, 
Yay! for your Dad and Step-Mom coming to the rescue! It's important that we have our support systems with us when bring our little bundles into this world... 
Too bad about your mom.... that sort of thing happens in my family, too, and you just sit back and scratch your head wondering how they don't see it themselves... 
One day maybe she'll realize how many precious memories she's missed because of her misplaced focus. 
I like your husband's idea of 'emailing' when you 'can'.... if she can't be bothered to be around, then obviously she's in no rush to be a part of it all? It's not like you won't be busy or anything.... 
I, for one, am happy to have found this forum and I am so excited for all you ladies who are so close to having your babies! 
Here's to minimal drama in the last stretch! 
Good Luck, Future.... 
phil.


----------



## future_numan

Philomena said:


> Hi Future,
> Yay! for your Dad and Step-Mom coming to the rescue! It's important that we have our support systems with us when bring our little bundles into this world...
> Too bad about your mom.... that sort of thing happens in my family, too, and you just sit back and scratch your head wondering how they don't see it themselves...
> One day maybe she'll realize how many precious memories she's missed because of her misplaced focus.
> I like your husband's idea of 'emailing' when you 'can'.... if she can't be bothered to be around, then obviously she's in no rush to be a part of it all? It's not like you won't be busy or anything....
> I, for one, am happy to have found this forum and I am so excited for all you ladies who are so close to having your babies!
> Here's to minimal drama in the last stretch!
> Good Luck, Future....
> phil.

When are you due, Phil ?


----------



## mumof3girls

I'm so happy your dad and step mum have come to the rescue, u are in the same boat as me with my mum actually walking away from us 3 years ago makes it really hard for me but thankfully my dad and step mum to be have said they will be there for us when bubs comes into the world :) shows who really cares at a time like this!!! 
Well I have 5 days to go until that happens :) I wish I could have some time with my dh before it happens though coz I feel like I hardly see him :( he promised to take us to the organic market yesterday but because he was in hospital on Friday he had work to catch up on and couldn't :( so I doubt there will be anytime left now until Friday because he will want to finish everything before the baby is born :( sucks !!!!
38 weeks and 5 days..
5 days to go:) xxx


----------



## Dorian

Mum, glad your dh is ok. That must of been scary. 

Things are going ok here. Isaiah has a hernia though :( it's common in premies/underweight babies though. Can't operate now though, have to wait till he's a bit bigger. Unless it gets bad, then they'll operate.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh Dorian that's awful I have had a hernia and they hurt :( poor baby :( just give lots of cuddles xxxx


----------



## Philomena

future_numan said:


> Philomena said:
> 
> 
> Hi Future,
> Yay! for your Dad and Step-Mom coming to the rescue! It's important that we have our support systems with us when bring our little bundles into this world...
> Too bad about your mom.... that sort of thing happens in my family, too, and you just sit back and scratch your head wondering how they don't see it themselves...
> One day maybe she'll realize how many precious memories she's missed because of her misplaced focus.
> I like your husband's idea of 'emailing' when you 'can'.... if she can't be bothered to be around, then obviously she's in no rush to be a part of it all? It's not like you won't be busy or anything....
> I, for one, am happy to have found this forum and I am so excited for all you ladies who are so close to having your babies!
> Here's to minimal drama in the last stretch!
> Good Luck, Future....
> phil.
> 
> When are you due, Phil ?Click to expand...

Hi Future, 
I am due January 5th, 2013.... but I'm telling all my family and friends that we are due on Jan 20th in case I'm late again. I was 4 days late with my daughter and everyday I got a call "have you had the baby yet?" it was frustrating!!


----------



## Mrskg

mumof3girls looks like your hoping worked for me! X

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html

:hugs: dorian 

philomena looks like we're the newbies xxx


----------



## bobbypin5

Hello ladies!
I'm new here and newly expecting. I don't know how the kids will react. My DH and I each have a son prior to us meeting. Mine is 20 and his is 16. We have 2 daughters together (14, 11). And now a new baby due at the end of the year. What have we gotten ourselves into? :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome bobbypin :) and congrats on your new pregnancy :)

Mrskg I read right through your testing thread and I am freaking out Hun eeek!!! I'm so happy for you Hun you sooo deserve this bfp congratulations have a happy and healthy 9 months hun xxxxx
As for me .... 
38 weeks and 6 days woohooo 39 weeks tomorrow :) 
4 days to go woohoo :) 
Xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Just to give you all a quick update.. I will add the full story later,,

Harrison Cash has arrived on May 5th weighing 8lbs 6oz.. after only 25 mins of labor
It was quiet an experience
He and I are doing well.


----------



## Dorian

CONGRATS FUTURE!!! Welcome to the world Harrison.


----------



## Philomena

Yay! Congrats Future!!!


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations Future :hugs: x


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you so much mum x worked out I'm due a day after my dd's 19th :wacko: wow 4 days can't wait to meet your princess xxx

Massive congrats future xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Congratulations future I'm soooo happy for you hun :) wow I really can't wait to hear your birth story :) your son is gorgeous hun and your family looks amazing :) is Emily in love with her little brother??? Oooh what's it like to be a mum of a little man for the first time?? Eeek I'm so excited for you :) I thought u were a little quiet the last day or so lol you were busy bringing life into this world lol :) congrats again Hun, so very proud of you :) xxxxx

As for me well I'm 39 weeks today woohoo :)
I have 3 days left until bubs is here :) 
Oh just realized our babies will be 6 days apart if u had him on the 5th lol woops I thought it was today for some reason lol silly me!!! 
Well I woke up yesterday with a stuffy nose and a sore throat and thought I was coming down with a cold grrr because that would be my luck since if I was they would have to postpone my c-section, nooo!!!!! but I had some lemsip cold and flu drink in the morning which just has honey, lemon and panadol in it and it seems to have stopped it in it's tracks yippee :) feeling better this morning :) 
My dad rang me yesterday and said he couldn't get off work on Friday to be there when I have the baby grrr!!!! So now it's just me and my husband and then my dad will visit after the baby is born !! Oh well not much he could have done anyway!! At least he will still see his grand daughter on the day she is born :) 
Ready - any news hun?? How are u doing?? 
Xxxxxx


----------



## future_numan

I am just popping on quick to share my birth story

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/998883-future_numans-surprise.html

I hope everyone is well and yes, mum.. only 6 days between our babies:happydance:

Anyone heard from Ready ?? I think she is suppose to have her lil' man today:happydance:


----------



## darkstar

Hi
I hope it's okay to jump in here. I just found out I'm pregnant a couple of days ago on my 35th birthday. I have a 14 and a 12 year old who don't know yet and I'm not sure how they'll react lol. I've always sworn those two were it for me but things change! I think a lot of people will be shocked actually.
I haven't read through the whole thread but some of it and its nice to read about others going through similar experiences with teenagers. 
I don't think this pregnancy is going to be as easy as when I was 19 or 21 that's for sure!


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome dark star :) and congratulations on your pregnancy :) 
Everyone was shocked when we told them we were having another baby lol people even said aren't u a bit old?? Cheeky buggers lol 
And now I get "your not having anymore are u??" lol not that it's anyone else's business but no probably not considering this baby wasn't easy to conceive !!! 
13 months ttc it took and it probably doesn't sound like much but to us it was forever and that was with lots of tears every month and dissapointment when we got those dreaded bfn's!! 
But as you have probably read I am 2 days away from having my baby :) so it's all been worth it :) and it will be for you too :) your kids may be shocked if they weren't expecting it but they will love the new addition :) good luck Hun :) 

Future - I'm going to have a read now of your birth story :) I'm so excited I have been looking forward to it :) I think I'm coming down with a chest infection grr I was in horrible pain last night, I had contractions every 10 mins all night grrr and my chest hurt sooo bad and just felt generally crap :( and yet woke up this morning feeling better and contractions have spread out alot more but chest still hurts :( I really hope they don't postpone my surgery I'm going to try to get away without telling them lol so I have 2 days to try and get rid of it lol 
Ready is due to have her baby on the 10th thursday a day before me lol I can't wait to see her baby pics too :)
Congrats again future I hope u and your little man are doing well xxxxx


----------



## darkstar

Thanks Mum and best wishes for your birth, how exciting!


----------



## mumof3girls

Wow future I can't believe how fast Harrison came out lol he was obviously in a hurry to meet his mummy :) I'm so happy for u xxxx
Did u have any warning signs ?? I know u had bulging waters a few days to a week ago but geez he just about flew out did u have contractions while out for dinner? Congrats again Hun xxxxxx
39 weeks and 1 day......
2 days to go woohoo :) xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Welcome darkstar :D
I had a 17 yr difference between my last daughter and Emily so alot of ppl were very shocked..
Mum, it took us 18 months to conceive Emily and we only did so via 2x IUI and clomid and pergeon pen..
Harrison, I had my IUD removed Aug 2 and he was conceived Aug 17th.. so you never know..

I had no sign what so ever I was going to have the baby.. no contractions, no clear out nothing...
I am just glad we were in town and not somewhere else.. he just about fell out.. and even though most ppl would be envious, fast deliveries like that do funny things to the body.. it took me about a half hour before I could even wrap my head around that I just had a baby..
I found bonding kind of tuff in the beginning too.. my body/ brain needed time to soak in what just happened... but now all is well..he is beautiful and I hardly put him down.. I just want to soak all I can of him in because he is my last baby..


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh that's got to be hard hun !! I understand though, I told my husband your birth story and he nearly choked on his drink lol was so funny :) he said I'm so glad your having a c-section lol 
His first wife had 4 natural labors but he keeps saying he doesn't remember what the stories were lol ha men!! 
Not that it would apply to me anyway but I was curious lol :) 
Well I'm freaking out here!!! I can't believe I'm having my baby tomorrow eeek :) this is my last day as a mum of 3 girls lol tomorrow I'll be a mum of 4 girls eeek!!! 
I'm so scared about the catheter being put in first as they had such a hard time putting it in last time that I balled my eyes out :( really don't want to go through that again :( I'm scared :( but hopefully if they do it right the first time I should be ok!! I don't know why they don't wait till the Spinal block is in before they do the cathater, it would be far less painful coz I wouldn't feel it at all lol :) oh well just going to have to tough it out :)
Now I just have to pretend I don't have a cold and chest infection so they don't postpone it lol I'm going to just rock up and hope they don't send me home Fxd!! That's as long as they don't postpone it today or tomorrow morning due to emergencies as well :( so stressful I wish I knew for sure it was tomorrow and that nothing would go wrong but unless my water breaks between now and then nothing is for sure :( *wishing for waters to burst lol* 
Anyway here is my 2nd to last countdown ....
39 weeks and 2 days....
1 day to go woohoo :) xxxx


----------



## mumof3girls

Good luck to ready today (Australian time) for the birth of her baby :) I hope it's a fantastic experience for u and your family hun xxxx
Sending lots of c-section dust :) lol 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck mum can't wait to meet your princess xxx


----------



## future_numan

Mum, I am so excited to see picture of your little lady:happydance:
Can't you ask your DR about waiting till after the epiduarl takes effect to insert the cathater ?
I have never been awake to have one in but I have been to have one removed and it is not pleasent:growlmad:

It's funny how men remember things..
Mine remembers Emily's birth in great detail.. but without understanding what he saw.
He was upset that she cried when born.. he thought she was hurt by being squeezed out the birth canal:haha:
Because we know I tend to deliver fast, his biggest fear was having to help me alone.. this is by the man who whouldn't cut the cord for fear of hurting the baby..
So making it to the hospital on time is a dream come true..
I have to say though.. my hat goes off to the women who labor naturally for hours and hours.. I did it for less than 40 mins and thought I was going to die.. I am pro medication.. if there had been time.


----------



## ssjad

Hi all - thought I'd pop in and introduce myself. I'm 36 and my partner is 53. I have three kids - 10, 17 & 18, and he has 4 - 11, 14, 17 & 19. His kids know about this baby but mine don't yet. I'm currently six weeks pregnant, and I had a miscarriage 8 weeks ago today. I look forward to chatting to some people going through similar stuff!


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome ssjad:) congrats on your pregnancy hun xx 

Only 1 more sleep till my chicken is born :) xxxx


----------



## future_numan

ssjad said:


> Hi all - thought I'd pop in and introduce myself. I'm 36 and my partner is 53. I have three kids - 10, 17 & 18, and he has 4 - 11, 14, 17 & 19. His kids know about this baby but mine don't yet. I'm currently six weeks pregnant, and I had a miscarriage 8 weeks ago today. I look forward to chatting to some people going through similar stuff!

Welcome:hugs:


mum, with the time difference between us, today (thursday) is your daughters birthday:happydance:
There will only be 5 days between our angels..


----------



## mumof3girls

Omg I'm having my baby today eeeek!!!!

No more days left of the countdown today is the day woohoo :)
I have to be there at 10am and I'm on the 12.30pm surgical list :) 
It's now 6.50am eeeek!!!!!

I'll try to keep u up to date as it's happening as much as I can depending on my phone coverage :) 

Can't wait to see your baby ready:) good luck :) 
Have a great day ladies, wish me luck :) xxx


----------



## ssjad

Oh my goodness, Mumof3girls - good luck!! How exciting!!


----------



## Philomena

Good Luck, Mum!!

Ssjad, I'm glad to see I'm not the only newbie here! I'm 40 and 6weeks pregnant with #2!

I had my first prenatal visit yesterday and it went well. I was a little put out when my dh decided to go out with the guys after work instead of straight home so I could share all the new stuff my doc told me. It's 16 years since I've done this!! Lots has changed, lots of new tests and things which weren't available or routinely done last time round.
This is his first baby, and he really wants it, but doesn't seem to be too interested at the moment.
phil.


----------



## Philomena

ssjad said:


> Hi all - thought I'd pop in and introduce myself. I'm 36 and my partner is 53. I have three kids - 10, 17 & 18, and he has 4 - 11, 14, 17 & 19. His kids know about this baby but mine don't yet. I'm currently six weeks pregnant, and I had a miscarriage 8 weeks ago today. I look forward to chatting to some people going through similar stuff!



Yay for January 2013 Babies!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies.

I had my little man on May 10 at 9:10AM he weighted 8 pounds and 10 ounces.


----------



## Mrskg

Big congrats ready x what did you call him? Xxxx

Hi phil x glad everything went well at your app x sorry your hubby doestnt seem interested I'm sure that's not the case imthink men don't really get attached like we do until they've seen something of there's a bump xxx


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> I had my little man on May 10 at 9:10AM he weighted 8 pounds and 10 ounces.

A big congratulations, Ready:hugs:


----------



## Dorian

Congratulations Ready!!

Welcome new Ladies.

How are you Mum??


----------



## Dorian

Happy mothers Day everyone :)


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Happy mothers Day everyone :)

Happy Mother's day, Dorian:hugs:

Is everyone being spoiled today ?


----------



## Dorian

I had a lovely Mothers Day Future, and you? 

Mine started off with my traditional breakfast of strawberry and banana filled crepes, made by dh :thumbup: , darling homemade cards from the kids, a trip up the mountain a bit to one of our favorite spots...it was a gorgeous day too... came home and got some board game playing in with the kiddos..I love playing board games.


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> I had a lovely Mothers Day Future, and you?
> 
> Mine started off with my traditional breakfast of strawberry and banana filled crepes, made by dh :thumbup: , darling homemade cards from the kids, a trip up the mountain a bit to one of our favorite spots...it was a gorgeous day too... came home and got some board game playing in with the kiddos..I love playing board games.

Sunday was DH only day off so the morning was spent going to town for groceries ( since I haven't been brave enough to tackle that with the two kids)
I did get to have lunch with my 21 yr old DD ( met her at her work):happydance:
I had my mom over for dinner and DH BBQ'd .
It was a beautiful day in the mid 70's..which is rare at this time of year in Ontario.

How is Isisha, Dorian ?

I have been suffering from PP headaches..
I have never had any issues after birth with my other kids so this has kinda knocked me off my feet.


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi ladies :) sorry I have been Mia lately but only got home from hospital yesterday so just trying to settle bubs in ;)
So... Ella Grace was born11/5/2012 at 4.26pm and weighed 6lbs,1oz :) she is tiny and has lost 10% of her birth weight so she is really tiny, I had a traumatic c-section which left me never ever wanting to do that again !!! But im really happy, Ella is an angel :) congrats on your little man ready ;) can't wait to see pics :) 
Well I'll update my birth story hopefully tomorrow xxxx


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> Hi ladies :) sorry I have been Mia lately but only got home from hospital yesterday so just trying to settle bubs in ;)
> So... Ella Grace was born11/5/2012 at 4.26pm and weighed 6lbs,1oz :) she is tiny and has lost 10% of her birth weight so she is really tiny, I had a traumatic c-section which left me never ever wanting to do that again !!! But im really happy, Ella is an angel :) congrats on your little man ready ;) can't wait to see pics :)
> Well I'll update my birth story hopefully tomorrow xxxx

Ella must be the size of a whisper.. Harrison was born at 8lbs 6oz.. dropped to 7lbs 15oz ( the day we left the hospital) and was back up to 8lbs 12oz within three days of my milk coming in:dohh:

How are you feeling ?
I love the picks you posted on FB, esp, the one with your older daughter:hugs:

Ready, what did you name your lil' guy ?

Dorian, how is BF going now ?
I feel like a human cow. Harrison feeds every two hours ( from when I start not when I finish) and the cluster feeds in the evenings.. but he does sleep 3-4 hrs during the night.
I am having a hardtime balancing my toddler and the baby tho..
My headaches are making things even worst. I feel so guilty for Emily who seems to be the one who is getting the short end of the stick.
DH hasn't been much help since work has been so busy so he needs to work 6 days a week and 14 hr days.. so he is exhausted.


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi future, yeah Ella is tiny, she has such a small head and body, she weighs about 5 pounds now and I'm struggling to get her to latch on properly :( I introduced a formula feed last night just before she went to bed, she had already had about 50mls of expressed milk which I have to do otherwise she can't latch on properly due to engorgement and she had both breasts completely drained and then had 30mls of formula (I made 60mls but she only drank 30mls) so a huge feed and 1/2 hr later she was hungry again :( and she had been in bed since 9.30pm and kept waking every 10-15mins so I finally got up at 12.30pm and she's asleep again but won't sleep in her bassinet only her swing in the lounge :( so no sleep for me tonight grrr!!! Everytime I feed her she throws it up (reflux?) so I think that's why she cries when I lay her flat because she sleeps beautifully on an angle but the nurse said I'm not allowed to prop her mattress up due to SIDS so I don't know how to help her :( any ideas?? I haven't had a reflux baby before :( xxx


----------



## Mrskg

massive congrats mum x my youngest daughter was the same weight as ella so tiny eh x sorry ive never dealt with reflux x hope you get some rest xxx


----------



## future_numan

Emily had reflex and she slept in her bassinet on a wedge ( not sure what they are called there ) to keep her slightly elevated.. no one said anything to me about SIDS.. I think in hospital they are very square about rules.. you are the mother.. trust your instints..
Harrison hates his bassinet and after a week of him waking everytime we laided him in there.. I caved and let him sleep with me in my bed.. a big no no when you ask the nurse.. but after a week of no sleep.. I didn't see the nurse offering to stay up with the baby..
My personal opinion is heathcare has made us paronoid about SIDS and it prevention.
Emily hated being on her back.. so we laided her on her side.. Harrison hates being on his side so he is on his back..

I had a "bad mommy moment" this morning..
I fed Harrison then placed him in the swing so I could get Emily fed and dressed..
I had heard Harrison fuss for a minute but nothing drastic..
After I was finished with Emily I checked on Harrison ( the swing is in the kitchen / livingroom, our house is open concept)
I discovered Harrison had brought up all his breakfast all over himself..yet he was sleeping.. all soaking wet.. I felt awful..poor guy..
So he has had a bath and a super cuddle..
I feel guilty that there isn't enough of me to go around..


----------



## Dorian

Hi ladies,

Future, I'm so sorry you are having headaches :( hope they go away soon. Isaiah is doing well. He's breast feeding like a pro now, with no help from the shield :thumbup: He, also, feeds every 2-3 hrs, but usually gives me at least one 4 hr stretch at night, sometimes 5 hrs. Awww, I'm sure Harrison will forgive you for making him sit in his swing wet. lol. It didn't hurt him. Isaiah also doesn't like to sleep in his crib or anywhere else except my arms. I co-sleep with him. I agree that the nurses/Drs are a bit too over the top when it comes to SIDS. Just use common sense.

Mum, so glad to hear from you! Aww, Ella is a little one, almost as small as Isaiah. I would prop her bed up a little bit, maybe put something under the matteress to do this. And lay her on her back. I doubt very seriously that would cause any problems! Thats how Isaiah's bed was in the NICU. I hope the reflux stops soon. Maybe you can pump a little bit before she feeds, so you aren't so engorged? Can't wait to see pictures!

You to Ready, we want to see pictures!!


----------



## mumof3girls

To see a picture of Ella you can go on my journal just click the link as I can't seem to post pics on here :( 
Well just spent 3 days and 2 nights in nicu :( Ella was losing too much weight and couldn't hold her temp so they put her into nicu and put her in the humnicrib (sp?) to keep her warm!! And we fed her huge amounts to get her to fatten up :) so she is now home as am I and after a horrible experience there we are happy with her progress :) my baby and I are home woohoo ;) 

Once I have more time I'll chat some more ladies but for now I'll have to go see to Ella xxx


----------



## future_numan

I am so glad Ella is home..I gathered from FB that the hospital was horrid for you:growlmad:

Harrison is two weeks today:happydance:

I broke down and went to my family DR yesterday about the headaches and he thinks I have suffered a strain injury ( something like whip lash) probably from pushing.
I was told there was nothing they could do and just have to ride it out:cry:
I am to take Advil every four hours night and day for another week then try to reduce it to every six hours.. if the headaches don't inprove within the next two weeks I need to go back and we can discuss other options:dohh:


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh hun I'm sorry it must be horrible :( I hope they go away for you soon xx
The hospital was terrible so I'm so glad to be home :) Ella drank really well last night and slept for 3 and 1/2 hours from 5pm - 8.30pm then had a feed and then was awake and hungry and grumpy from then until 11pm (even after we fed her she still wanted more so we fed her more then she threw it all up and we managed to go through 5 sets of clothes between then ) lol and we tried to put her to bed but she won't sleep in there for some reason (I'm thinking maybe because the hospital is bright and noisy she doesn't like dark and quiet??) so my husband let me go to bed and he had her in the lounge where she slept for 4 hours lol then he went to put her to bed right on feeding time so she woke up for a feed (at 3am) lol so I got up and let him sleep and brought her in the lounge and fed,burped and changed her so now it's 5.30am and she is crashed in her bouncer and she will be due for another feed at 7am so I'm going to try and put her to bed and try to get a bit more sleep lol :) but bubs is doing good so I'm hoping we won't need to go to the hospital again for the weight problems Fxd!! 
Well take care everyone xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Harrison doesn't like sleeping in his bed ( bassinett) either. 
I think he is becoming a little spoiled as I either cradle him in my arms or allow him to sleep me my bed with me:blush:
He is such a cuddle bug, how can I say no you have to stay in your bed.. last night he was up every 1 and 1/2 hours for a feed so I took him out to the livingroom to feed so DH could sleep since he had to work today.. Harrison and I slept in the recliner for most of the night.. not the most comfortable for me but at least I got some sleep.
This weekend is a long weekend here so at least DH will be home for two days staright so he can help me with the kids and I can get something done.
I attempted to take the tow kids out to the garden with me today ( while DH was at work) so I could weed... well that ended with me nursing Harrison in the garage while Emily played with her wagon.. in the garage:dohh:


----------



## Dorian

Good morning,

Future, ugh on the headaches. Does Advil work better for you than Tylenol? Tylenol seems to work better for my headaches. Anyways, hope they go away soon. Isaiah, doesn't like to sleep in his crib either. So we co-sleep and I just hold him in my arms during the day. Sometimes I'll put him down for awhile, mostly though he wakes up after about 15 minutes. I think after his hernia op, he'll feel better and be more willing to sleep in his crib. I hope so, as much as I love holding him, it would be nice to put him down for a bit so I can get something done. 

Mum, I'm glad your little one is out of the hospital and back home. Glad she didn't have to stay long.


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Future, ugh on the headaches. Does Advil work better for you than Tylenol? Tylenol seems to work better for my headaches. Anyways, hope they go away soon. Isaiah, doesn't like to sleep in his crib either. So we co-sleep and I just hold him in my arms during the day. Sometimes I'll put him down for awhile, mostly though he wakes up after about 15 minutes. I think after his hernia op, he'll feel better and be more willing to sleep in his crib. I hope so, as much as I love holding him, it would be nice to put him down for a bit so I can get something done.
> 
> Mum, I'm glad your little one is out of the hospital and back home. Glad she didn't have to stay long.

Where is Isaiah's hernia ?

Harrison is swollen around the left side of his man bits and I worry that it might be a hernia ( have an appt Thursday to have it looked at)

I was told to take Advil as it act like a anti-inflamitory ( sp?)as well as a pain managment.
I'd prefer Tylenol since it doesn't bother my tummy as much and I find it works faster.


----------



## Dorian

Future, Isaiah's hernia is to the left and up just a touch of his man bits. It's like a ball is under the skin, and if you gently push it, it will go back in. So that's one way you can tell if that is what Harrison has too. They want Isaiah to get a little bigger before they do surgery. But they might do it sooner now that it is bothering him so much.

OIC about the Advil.


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> Future, Isaiah's hernia is to the left and up just a touch of his man bits. It's like a ball is under the skin, and if you gently push it, it will go back in. So that's one way you can tell if that is what Harrison has too. They want Isaiah to get a little bigger before they do surgery. But they might do it sooner now that it is bothering him so much.
> 
> OIC about the Advil.

Harison's sounds simular but it doesn't seem to pain him.
I have gently touched it and he doesn't react.


----------



## Dorian

I'm glad it's not hurting him Future. Isaiah's doesn't hurt if I touch it, but he is grumpy a lot and does a lot of comfort nursing. Especially if he is passing gas, it bothers him.


----------



## future_numan

Dorian said:


> I'm glad it's not hurting him Future. Isaiah's doesn't hurt if I touch it, but he is grumpy a lot and does a lot of comfort nursing. Especially if he is passing gas, it bothers him.

Harrison does that too.. I thought maybe it was my milk, like I had ate something that bothered his tummy.
I will mention that also to my MW.


----------



## mumof3girls

Owww poor babies :( I hope they fix the problem soon xxx
Ella put on 80 grams since we got back home and I'm sooo proud of her :) 
Although her sleeping habits have a alot to be desired tonight she has been awake nearly most of the night :( it's 4.20am here and I only got 3 hours sleep :( which was broken I might add :( hey have any of u ladies ever seen or experienced on a newborn a sharp end of rib like thing to the left of the sternum ? Ella has one, it doesn't seem to hurt her but it worries me, the m/w at the hospital said it was her sternum but the nurse that came yesterday said it wasn't so I'm going to take her to the docs and find out but was wondering if u have seen one before?
Ella is 12 days old geez time flies now that I'm not pregnant anymore lol :) xxx


----------



## future_numan

I hear what your saying about being sleep deprived:coffee:
Harrison slept an 1 & 1/2 hrs at a time.. day and night for the first two weeks but now seems to be sleep longer.
Last night he slept 3& 1/2 hrs between feedings.. which was nice.
So happy Ella is gaining..
I have an appt tomorrow so we shall see what Harrison had gained.
I know his last appt he weighed 8lbs 12oz.. so I am going to guess he is almost 10lbs:dohh:
He has already grown out of his first size clothing, newborn:cry:
I can hardly beive Harrison is 18 days old.. your right time is flying now that the babies are here.. just think last month we were all saying how ready we were to meet our little ones:hugs:

On another milestone.. I can fit into my pre-pregnancy clothing:happydance:
I had lost about 13lbs during my 1st tri then only gained 15lbs all through the pregnancy ( thanks to feeling nausea most of the time) so that really helped.
I had gained so much with Emily and hardly lost any after she arrived.. I actually gained more after birth:blush:
So maybe I can fit back into my pre-pre-babies clothing ( wishful thinking)

I have to ask something personal though.. I have noticed I have a belly overhang of skin now:blush:
Like a mommy apron.. does this ever go away ?
I have never had a toned ab but this is really hanging and loose.. kinda embarssing..I fear DH seeing it..
Does anyone else have this ?


----------



## Philomena

future_numan said:


> I hear what your saying about being sleep deprived:coffee:
> Harrison slept an 1 & 1/2 hrs at a time.. day and night for the first two weeks but now seems to be sleep longer.
> Last night he slept 3& 1/2 hrs between feedings.. which was nice.
> So happy Ella is gaining..
> I have an appt tomorrow so we shall see what Harrison had gained.
> I know his last appt he weighed 8lbs 12oz.. so I am going to guess he is almost 10lbs:dohh:
> He has already grown out of his first size clothing, newborn:cry:
> I can hardly beive Harrison is 18 days old.. your right time is flying now that the babies are here.. just think last month we were all saying how ready we were to meet our little ones:hugs:
> 
> On another milestone.. I can fit into my pre-pregnancy clothing:happydance:
> I had lost about 13lbs during my 1st tri then only gained 15lbs all through the pregnancy ( thanks to feeling nausea most of the time) so that really helped.
> I had gained so much with Emily and hardly lost any after she arrived.. I actually gained more after birth:blush:
> So maybe I can fit back into my pre-pre-babies clothing ( wishful thinking)
> 
> I have to ask something personal though.. I have noticed I have a belly overhang of skin now:blush:
> Like a mommy apron.. does this ever go away ?
> I have never had a toned ab but this is really hanging and loose.. kinda embarssing..I fear DH seeing it..
> Does anyone else have this ?

Hi there!
I hate to tell you, but it never goes away.... I have that a bit from my first DD and it doesn't matter if I lose weight, or do sit ups til the cows come home... it is always there.... I know exactly what you mean about not wanting anyone to see it, but it's there unless you get a surgeon to get rid of it. 
I am already campaigning for a tummy tuck after this baby..... I'm not usually in favour of anything scalpel related, but I am done producing humans after this one, so I want a tummy tuck and a breast lift after baby #2 is done with them!
phil.


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

So sorry no one is getting any sleep around here ;) LOL. 

Mum, that is odd, I've never seen/heard of that. Hope your Dr can put your fears at ease about it. Glad Ella is gaining weight. Isaiah is too, I haven't had him weighed in a few weeks, but I am guessing he is up to 7lbs now.

Future, Isaiah is out of his premie clothes. I'm glad I didn't buy a lot of them. THey are just sooo darn cute though! But many of the normal NB clothes are still a bit big. I, too, lost weight my first Tri, and only gained 15lbs during my pregnancy. I am 15 lbs less than pre-pregnancy :happydance: I hoping that bfing will help me loose some more weight. I never lost any after my third baby, and that was 7yrs ago! Course, I am over 40, so it's harder to loose at my age ;) LOL. YUP, Philamena is right, that tummy thing doesn't go away.


----------



## future_numan

Philomena said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I hear what your saying about being sleep deprived:coffee:
> Harrison slept an 1 & 1/2 hrs at a time.. day and night for the first two weeks but now seems to be sleep longer.
> Last night he slept 3& 1/2 hrs between feedings.. which was nice.
> So happy Ella is gaining..
> I have an appt tomorrow so we shall see what Harrison had gained.
> I know his last appt he weighed 8lbs 12oz.. so I am going to guess he is almost 10lbs:dohh:
> He has already grown out of his first size clothing, newborn:cry:
> I can hardly beive Harrison is 18 days old.. your right time is flying now that the babies are here.. just think last month we were all saying how ready we were to meet our little ones:hugs:
> 
> On another milestone.. I can fit into my pre-pregnancy clothing:happydance:
> I had lost about 13lbs during my 1st tri then only gained 15lbs all through the pregnancy ( thanks to feeling nausea most of the time) so that really helped.
> I had gained so much with Emily and hardly lost any after she arrived.. I actually gained more after birth:blush:
> So maybe I can fit back into my pre-pre-babies clothing ( wishful thinking)
> 
> I have to ask something personal though.. I have noticed I have a belly overhang of skin now:blush:
> Like a mommy apron.. does this ever go away ?
> I have never had a toned ab but this is really hanging and loose.. kinda embarssing..I fear DH seeing it..
> Does anyone else have this ?
> 
> Hi there!
> I hate to tell you, but it never goes away.... I have that a bit from my first DD and it doesn't matter if I lose weight, or do sit ups til the cows come home... it is always there.... I know exactly what you mean about not wanting anyone to see it, but it's there unless you get a surgeon to get rid of it.
> I am already campaigning for a tummy tuck after this baby..... I'm not usually in favour of anything scalpel related, but I am done producing humans after this one, so I want a tummy tuck and a breast lift after baby #2 is done with them!
> phil.Click to expand...

I am also from Canada.. so maybe we should start our own movment to have OHIP cover a tummy tuck:haha:
We`are going threw a heat wave right now and I find I sweat under my " flap"..how lovely:growlmad:



Dorian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So sorry no one is getting any sleep around here ;) LOL.
> 
> Mum, that is odd, I've never seen/heard of that. Hope your Dr can put your fears at ease about it. Glad Ella is gaining weight. Isaiah is too, I haven't had him weighed in a few weeks, but I am guessing he is up to 7lbs now.
> 
> Future, Isaiah is out of his premie clothes. I'm glad I didn't buy a lot of them. THey are just sooo darn cute though! But many of the normal NB clothes are still a bit big. I, too, lost weight my first Tri, and only gained 15lbs during my pregnancy. I am 15 lbs less than pre-pregnancy :happydance: I hoping that bfing will help me loose some more weight. I never lost any after my third baby, and that was 7yrs ago! Course, I am over 40, so it's harder to loose at my age ;) LOL. YUP, Philamena is right, that tummy thing doesn't go away.

Isaiah will be in newborn size for a while.. Harrison is about 10 lbs ( I'm guessing) and is just getting out of that size:cry:
I couldn't fathom having such lil' babies.
Mine have always been born 8-9 lbs right out of the gate.
I am leaning on 40:dohh: so I assume it will be harder to lose the weight and toneing everything will be next to impossible without excersize.. something I hate to do.:haha:


----------



## Philomena

yes!! that is a great idea! but we have to campaign for it to be covered across Canada... I'm in Alberta and after going to Ottawa for Canada Day last year, I can safely say I can't handle the humidity in the East.... at least not in the summer!! 
So, this may be TMI but if the sweat under your belly is problematic, you could probably try putting antiperspirant on it.... or keeping your undies in the fold.... like have the waistband sit under the 'flap'?? Not fun to think about, but I'm guessing we are not the only two ladies who are dealing with this! *grin*


----------



## mumof3girls

Nope u aren't ladies as I also have this apron fold too !! And to answer Your question future no it never goes away, I'm going to get mine surgically removed too :) one day lol :)
Well I have finally started my parenting journal woohoo ;) just click on the link in my signature to get there :) I'll still keep this one open as I said before :) but I'll just have this one and my parenting journal only now :) I look forward to all you ladies visiting :) 
Has anyone heard from ready lately? And mrskg how's your pregnancy going hun ?? U ok??


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,
Just checking in. Baby and I doing well I will try to post pictures when I get to my pc. I am on my iPad and for some reason it want let me post pictures.


----------



## future_numan

Philomena said:


> yes!! that is a great idea! but we have to campaign for it to be covered across Canada... I'm in Alberta and after going to Ottawa for Canada Day last year, I can safely say I can't handle the humidity in the East.... at least not in the summer!!
> So, this may be TMI but if the sweat under your belly is problematic, you could probably try putting antiperspirant on it.... or keeping your undies in the fold.... like have the waistband sit under the 'flap'?? Not fun to think about, but I'm guessing we are not the only two ladies who are dealing with this! *grin*

The humidity here can be brutal. I have to try your suggestions. I have never had a flat tummy but never a overhang:dohh:



mumof3girls said:


> Nope u aren't ladies as I also have this apron fold too !! And to answer Your question future no it never goes away, I'm going to get mine surgically removed too :) one day lol :)
> Well I have finally started my parenting journal woohoo ;) just click on the link in my signature to get there :) I'll still keep this one open as I said before :) but I'll just have this one and my parenting journal only now :) I look forward to all you ladies visiting :)
> Has anyone heard from ready lately? And mrskg how's your pregnancy going hun ?? U ok??

I will have a look at you journal..I have often thought of starting my own but know I won't find the time to keep it up:wacko:


Ready, happy to hear from you.. I see from your avitar that your lil' guy is a sweetie.. a lil' chunky monkey too:hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh ready your little man is a sweety :) can't wait to see some more pictures :)
Wish I could post pictures on here I have sooo many of my little princess getting cuddles from her big sisters :) sooo cute :)
Ok ladies here is my birth story finally :)


My birth story.....

On the 11/5/2012 at 9.15am my husband and I headed to the hospital for our planned c-section:) got there a bit early so we got admitted and then he went and had a snack and a coffee because we knew he may not get another chance for quite a few hours (I wasn't allowed to eat) we then made our way up to the wards where they would prep me for surgery. They said they didn't have a bed yet so we waited in the waiting room and about 2 hours later just before I was scheduled to be prep we were told that surgery was running late and that our 12.30pm surgery would now be around 3pm, so we kept waiting in the waiting area and about 20mins later they had a bed for me and they decided to do the prep early as my m/w was going to lunch and she didn't want anyone else prepping me so she put the catheter in (it didn't hurt this time thankfully :) ) and then they did the canula etc at about 3pm they took me down to surgery waiting area and was told they hadn't finished the last surgery so we would have to wait some more!! About an hour later just before 4pm we were taken in and I was given the block, the anethisioligist then put a block of ice on my forehead and said is that cold? Um aha yes bloody freezing lol then proceeded to touch different parts of my body until I couldn't feel a thing, then they started the surgery, about 3 mins in I started having a major panic attack I'm not sure why but put it down to one of the medications they gave me as I have had 3 c-sections before and it's never happened, so I started to cry and freak out so the anethisioligist said I'm going to give u a medication through the mask ok? And he put it over my mouth and nose and I started to freak out more , it was the worse thing I have ever gone through as I had no control at all, I couldn't calm myself down :( so then he said ok I'm going to send u on a trip and u won't remember anything ok? I said no, he said I'm going to do it anyway and then proceeded to tell my husband not to freak out as I will look strange for about 10 mins, and the next thing I know I'm on a London bus In the middle of china lol everything was really stretchy like play doh and I knew what was happening (that I was in surgery having a baby but the other part of me thought I had died and was having a trip on the way there lol there was alot of colours and I couldnt control any of it, I could just barely hear voices coming from somewhere and I knew my husband was next to me but then he went (I was completely blind I couldn't see anything other than the trip I was on) but I could sense my husband wasn't there and I tried talking and it took every effort I had to say where's my husband and the nurse said he's with your baby and then I could just vaguely hear crying but it seemed so far away, the nurse took my hand but I couldn't feel it she just told me she was holding it, then I slowly got my speech back but *could see anything at all, so I proceeded to slur my words and tell them what I saw on my trip lol then next thing I know I could feel my husband was back next to me and he layed something on me that felt heavy, he said it was our daughter and that she was beautiful and that he was so proud of me, but I still couldnt see anything, slowly I started to recede from the fog and then I was back in the operating theater but could only see out of 1 eye but managed to see that the baby was laying on me and she was tiny, and I wasn't holding her so I screamed to my husband that I wasn't holding her as I couldn't feel my arms and he said he was holding her but I couldn't get it through my head and kept saying I'm going to drop her!!! Finally I could see out of both eyes and by this time I had told them all what the baby's name was without discussing it with my husband lol woops don't remember that bit lol my husband told me that part but he was happy with the name anyway thankfully as we were tossing up between a few names before hand lol so after that they told me she was very small for a full term baby at 6lbs,1 oz !! And next thing I know I'm in recovery, it was very traumatic experience for me as I was sooo scarce during the whole procedure and we later found out that the anethisioligist had given me what they call special k which is like a super duper trip, why anyone would like to go on a trip like that is beyond me!!! I really thought I was dead throughout the whole trip as I had flash backs of my life through it and I was crying and couldn't feel it!! It was horrible and if I didnt want anymore children before I definatly don't want anymore knowing I would have to have another c-section :(*
Also they had to do a completely separate scar this time because the scar tissue I had was horrendous and they had to do a fix up job of that while they were there as all my organs were stuck together :( I also lost a huge amount of blood so they put me on iron tablets with vitamin c to get my hemoglobin back up to the normal levels and they also gave me a blood transfusion too grrr!!!
But in the end it was all worth it to get my little Ella Grace :)
2 days after I came home the midwife sent us back into the nicu because Ella had lost too much weight so we spent another 4 days in hospital :( but thankfully she is doing really well now :)*
Xxxx


----------



## future_numan

mum, that was a very scarey story.
I have heard of that drug but as far as I know it is illegal here.
I have never had a panic attack but it sounds scarey.
I am just happy everyone is okay and doing well.


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks future:) up until then I had never had a panic attack like that either it was horrible :( it was out of my control, I tried to control it but it came on so suddenly that it took me by surprise, I think if it had been a normal panic attack I could have breathed through it but because it was drug induced it i couldn't stop it :( but I know I couldn't have gone on like that either so in a way the trip they put me on was better than being knocked out completely because that was the next step and I really didn't want that!! I was so glad when it was over though and they brought me out of it because then I could concentrate on Ella :) 
It's been a very trying time for us this past week or so, so I'm so glad we are home and all is well :) and Ella is starting to show a sleeping pattern now but only every second day :( lol didn't get much sleep last night I got up at 1am to take over from hubby and have been up ever since (it's now 7.30am) wish I could go back to sleep lol :) xxx I hope u are all well xxx


----------



## future_numan

Your so lucky , mum that your hubby helps so much.
DH is afraid to change Harrison and because I am a SAHM and he works, I take most of the responsiblity of the kids.
DH does bath Emily for me on some evenings if I ask but nada when it comes to feedings or diaper changes for Harrison.
I haven't noticed any patterns yet.
He has had two nights where he slept 3 hr stretches but normally he only sleeps 1 - 1& 1/2 hrs at a time..day and night.
I am having a heck of a time trying to balance the two kids with Harrison feeding / being awake so much.
He is such a cuddle bunny and loves to be held close.
I just feel exhausted. 
I had Harrison at the DR on Thursday to check that lump he had next to his male bits and the DR doesn't think it is a hernia.. thank goodness.
He didn't seem concerned about it but advised me to keep an eye on it and go back should it get bigger or change in any way.
They weighed Harrison and he is a whopping 9lbs 9oz ..
I can hardly beleive he is three weeks old already.


----------



## Dorian

Good morning,

((Mum)) what a scary time you had! Glad it all ended well. 

Future, I'm glad it's not a hernia. And glad Harrison is growing well.

Isaiah, also doesn't have much of a sleep schedule. Night times he does though...to sleep between 8 and 9, up between 12 and 1, then up again at 3 or 4. I've been getting up at 4 for many years now, so I just stay up. He still doesn't have a schedule during the day though, and I still have to hold him pretty much all day. Unless a kid or dh is holding him. I can also put him down in his basket (a laundry basket with a pillow in it. lol) and Carson plays with him/entertains him so I can get a few things done. I think after his hernia op, he'll settle down into a routine more, at least I hope so.


----------



## Mrskg

hi mum x your birth story sounds scary x glad you are back home with ella xx

i miscarried again on the 17th x im doing ok that was supposed to be our last try but after a good chat we've decided to get some tests done although i think im in with a chance this month thought mc would delsy ov but dont think it did sssssssh dont tell hubby lol xxx


----------



## future_numan

Mrskg said:


> hi mum x your birth story sounds scary x glad you are back home with ella xx
> 
> i miscarried again on the 17th x im doing ok that was supposed to be our last try but after a good chat we've decided to get some tests done although i think im in with a chance this month thought mc would delsy ov but dont think it did sssssssh dont tell hubby lol xxx

:hugs: I am so sorry for you loss:cry:

I hope your DR can give you some answers and why MC are occuring.


----------



## Dorian

I'm so sorry Mrskg:cry:Prayers and good thoughts to you.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh mrskg I'm so sorry Hun for your loss I wish I could give you a huge hug, I hope things turn around for u hun and u get your forever baby really soon xxxx
Things have been really hectic here, little miss Ella had another choking attack where she starting choking on her formula/spew it came out of her nose and mouth at the same time and she starting going purple, she just kept looking at me with absolute terror on her face saying help me!! It scared the living hell out of me, it was so terrifying!!! I had to put her on her stomach and slap her back to get her to breathe again!! I was on my own too and all I could think of during that time was even if I rang 000 they wouldn't get here in time and she could die!!! It was the worse thing I have ever had to go through apart from when the same thing happened just before we took her back to hospital last time but at least my husband was there last time coz it was really scary going through that alone!!! I hope that never ever happens again!!! The weird thing was that I was burping her in an upright position when it happened ??? U would think it would more likely happen if she was on her back?? It scares me to think of it happening again !!!
Xxxx


----------



## Dorian

Thats so scary Mum!! :hugs:I wonder how come she chokes like that??


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> Oh mrskg I'm so sorry Hun for your loss I wish I could give you a huge hug, I hope things turn around for u hun and u get your forever baby really soon xxxx
> Things have been really hectic here, little miss Ella had another choking attack where she starting choking on her formula/spew it came out of her nose and mouth at the same time and she starting going purple, she just kept looking at me with absolute terror on her face saying help me!! It scared the living hell out of me, it was so terrifying!!! I had to put her on her stomach and slap her back to get her to breathe again!! I was on my own too and all I could think of during that time was even if I rang 000 they wouldn't get here in time and she could die!!! It was the worse thing I have ever had to go through apart from when the same thing happened just before we took her back to hospital last time but at least my husband was there last time coz it was really scary going through that alone!!! I hope that never ever happens again!!! The weird thing was that I was burping her in an upright position when it happened ??? U would think it would more likely happen if she was on her back?? It scares me to think of it happening again !!!
> Xxxx

Harrison did this exact event to me two days ago. I had given him an eye dropper of vit. D when he started to choke. He coughed so hard he got sick and sucked some milk into his lungs. He was gasping and his eyes were pleading with me to let in air. His face instantly went blue. I was so scared, I held him over my arm and gave gentle taps to his back. It felt like I did it for 5 mins but it was probably 30 seconds. I was about to call 911 when he gave a cough and took a breath. What scared me even more was after he recover he acted real sleepy. I didn't put him down for hours for fear of him stopping breathing. I kept checking his breath / color. I called the MW and explained what happened. I was afraid that some liquid might still be in his lungs. She told me not to worry and when I asked why he had done that she said that since their diafram ( sp?) is still immature it probably spasumed were cased his to choke. I have not given him the vit. D since. I am so scared of that happening again.
I am so glad Ella is okay and you stayed calm. Being alone is the worst thing when there is a scare.:hugs:


----------



## Dorian

((( Future))) gosh that is so scary!! I'm so glad Harrison is fine too.


----------



## mumof3girls

Ella was sleepy after as well and I was so scared to put her down too I just held her for ages!!! Its so scary huh?? I'm so sorry you went through that too Hun, I hope it never happens again for both of us!!! I'm not sure why it happened Dorian but maybe what future said makes some sense, my m/w didnt seem worried at all so it must happen alot but it has never happened to me before and I hope it never does again!!! Xxx


----------



## mom of 7

I 40 and I am pregnant with several teenagers and they were all excited to hear about the new baby. My new spouse has 3 children of his own and between us we have 8 children making this one number 9. We are excited and the teenagers are only just now adding the years tonights conversation was how my 18 year old discovered that when she is 40 her sibling with be 22. Her younger sister just laughs at her. Friends were very excited for us but family not so much. My children's father had just died of a massive heart attack and we found out we were pregnant a month later, conceived the same weekend that my spouse had a vasectomy, suprise! Our kids are excited and have commented that this baby joins our families. Big responsibility for a baby but they think it is a very exciting concept.


----------



## mumof3girls

Welcome hun and congratulations on your pregnancy :) I know how u feel, we went through all that when our 1st child came along (I already had 2 girls then and he had 2 girls and 2 boys) so when we found out we were pregnant it was full on at first the kids were shocked and thought we were too old to have more kids but when tayler came they all fell in love with her :) when we decided to have another child after that the girls were all excited :) once Ella came 4 weeks ago they have all been lining up at the door to see her and to tell tayler that she's a big sister now lol yeah she's a bit jealous about that lol but thankfully it's starting to get better :) but yeah you just have to do what's right for u in the end as everyone else has their own lives or at least will when they are older :)
Welcome again :)

Future and ready how are u ladies doing?? And how are those gorgeous babies of yours?? :)


----------



## future_numan

Welcome mom of 7:hugs: I also had three grown daughters when I got pregnant with Emily. When Emily is 20 my oldest will be 40:haha:

We are doing good. Harrison weighs 10lbs 13lbs at his one month appt.
I think I have a tad of the baby blues ( not sure since I have never had it before) since I am very weppy. I cry about everything.. commercials, something DH says or no reason at all..:dohh:


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board, Mom of 7, and congrats!

:hugs:Future, I hope your blues go away soon.


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh Hun it does sound like the blues :( I had a touch of it when I had my 2nd child although at the time I just thought it was just me!! It ruined my marriage which was already on the rocks, he just couldn't handle my mood swings lol I couldn't handle them either lol they got much worse when he left me to the point of hives all over my body from head to toe!!! I ended up going to the doctor for that and then he found out I had pnd so he gave me some tablets and I was fine after that ;) I had forgotten about that until I saw your post lol mind u it was 13 years ago lol back then though pnd wasn't as widely known about and most people thought it was just because my marriage broke up and weren't very supportive grrr it was really hard!! Go to your doc Hun and get them to check u out :) if they put u on tablets you should be feeling better soon xx u don't want to feel like that with kids to look after and daycare kids too!! I hope u feel better soon Hun xxx


----------



## future_numan

I did talk to my MW about it when I was there on Thursday.
She suggested I do a few things that I enjoy to boast my spirits. 
I am noticing that by the end of the week my moods are worst since I have been alone with the kids 16 hrs a day and DH has been little help as he is home in time to get Emily in bed. 
I think it is a little of cabin fever and the blues.
I got a chance to go to a friends place for a whole lotta tongue wagging and I do feel much better..I sometimes feel overwelmed with the two kids since Harrison is so damanding of my time and I think I beat myself up over it which makes my moods worst.

I am so sad for your experience in the past with the blue, mum. I often wonder why ppl aren't more supportive of new moms ( weither it's your first or tenth) 
My neighbours are an older couple El Salvador and family means everything to them. Rosea was telling me that when she had her children her MIL and mother took turns helping out around the house. It was custom for new mothers to focus on baby for the first 41 days after birth.


----------



## mom of 7

Hi Ladies
Food for Thought.... I had experiences with my son turning blue and appearing to choke spent 4 days in the children's hopsital. They thought he may be have been choking on his milk also. Turns out he was allergic to our black lab and it was causing inflamation preventing him from breathing and swallowing properly. After cleaning up the house of hair and removing the carpet from the house we never had any other issues with his breathing. Up until he was nearly 1 1/2 years old I had been sleeping with him in a sitting position on the couch since he would stop breathing at night if he was laying down. Just wanting to throw that out there since it is unsual but it does happen.


----------



## future_numan

mom of 7 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Food for Thought.... I had experiences with my son turning blue and appearing to choke spent 4 days in the children's hopsital. They thought he may be have been choking on his milk also. Turns out he was allergic to our black lab and it was causing inflamation preventing him from breathing and swallowing properly. After cleaning up the house of hair and removing the carpet from the house we never had any other issues with his breathing. Up until he was nearly 1 1/2 years old I had been sleeping with him in a sitting position on the couch since he would stop breathing at night if he was laying down. Just wanting to throw that out there since it is unsual but it does happen.

Thank you for the advice.
I did bring it up to my midwife but I have told myself that is it happens again I will be taking him to the ER. I have been ever so careful when giving him the drops.
My daughter is also allergic to dogs and we discover it when she had ear / throat/ chest infection after infection. My DR set her for allergy testing on a off chance it was allergies. We have a dog but he is hypo-allergenic but her babysitter had two large dogs. I didn't put two and two together that she never had an issue before she started daycare.. I was assuming it was kids passing it kids:dohh:

P.S. Where in BC are you, momof7 ?
My older daughter is working in Courtnay !


----------



## mom of 7

Hi future numan 
We are in Kimberley.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Welcome to all the newbies. Sorry I have been MIA it is kind of hard to get online these days. Here are a couple pictures of Gregory.
 



Attached Files:







fam pic.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









Gregory Ozenne III.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Philomena

ready4onemore said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies. Sorry I have been MIA it is kind of hard to get online these days. Here are a couple pictures of Gregory.



Beautiful photos!!! Congratulations!!

I'm just almost 11 weeks in and this week it seems hard to believe I'll have a sweet baby in another 6-7 months....


----------



## future_numan

Ready, Gregory is beautiful..and has tons of hair:hugs: What's it like having a new baby in the house after all these years ?

Philomena, congratulations:happydance: I can't wait to see some belly pic's real soon.

mom of 7 , Is that right in B.C or on the island ?


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh my gosh ladies I can't believe how long it's been since I was on here :( so sorry I didn't realise coz I have been so busy, I have started cooking again and have been really enjoying it :) 
Ready welcome back :) your little msn is sooo cute :)
Future how is your little one going now Hun? Ella has had colic for about a week now and we have been taking in turns sleeping in the warm lounge with her, hubby does until 2-4 am depending when she wakes and I do from then on, so it's been quite hectic and none of us are getting much sleep not alone that we have not slept in the same bed just as long !! Grr!!! Lol oh well not much we can do!!
Well I hope u are all well and hi to the newbies I'm sorry I haven't been on here to chat with u but I will be making more of an effort :) look forward to seeing where u are all at in your pregnancies :)
Xxxxx


----------



## mom of 7

future_numan said:


> Ready, Gregory is beautiful..and has tons of hair:hugs: What's it like having a new baby in the house after all these years ?
> 
> Philomena, congratulations:happydance: I can't wait to see some belly pic's real soon.
> 
> mom of 7 , Is that right in B.C or on the island ?

We're in the East Kootenays.


----------



## future_numan

mom of 7 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Ready, Gregory is beautiful..and has tons of hair:hugs: What's it like having a new baby in the house after all these years ?
> 
> Philomena, congratulations:happydance: I can't wait to see some belly pic's real soon.
> 
> mom of 7 , Is that right in B.C or on the island ?
> 
> We're in the East Kootenays.Click to expand...

My older daughter got a job on the island in Courtnay..We are in Ontario .. from the pictures it is very pretty out there !!

Mum, I have seen all your post of the great meals you have been making on FB.. makes me look bad:haha:
How is Ella ?

Harrison is starting to smile and babble.. I love this stage, his eyes just light up when you talk to him..


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies.

It is so different with a new baby in the house now. It is a wonderful change. He has everyone wrapped around his pinky. LOL He is 2 months now and is babbling every chance he gets. I had to return to work on this past Monday.:cry: He is in daycare but is doing fine. 

How is everyone doing and all the new babies as well?


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi ready :) it's great to see u again :) I'm so jealous of you ladies that your babies are smiling and happy Ella smiles at tayler and sometimes at the other girls but hardly ever at me and my husband :( it's not fair :( I really wish she would smile at me more often !!! She still has croupe so she has been really grumpy for quite a while now and I have just started putting her in her cot for day sleeps she was in a rocker on the floor next to my bed before as she wouldn't sleep in her bassinet :( but for the past couple of weeks or so she has been in the lounge room pretty much night and day so we could keep her warm but it also means my husband and I haven't slept in the same bed for just as long !!! I'm so tired and so is my husband so he has been grumpy for just as long too!! :( I just want us to get our lives back to normal as soon as possible!!!
Haha future yeah I'm bored out of my mind at home so cooking has become a passion of mine lately lol I bought a breville mixer yesterday it cost me $400 and it's the most expensive cooking tool I have ever bought for myself lol but it works really great for bread and cake mixing :) I made 2 ciabatta loaves last night and they were yum!!! :) I'm looking forward to mixing cakes in it too I have never owned one before :) it's the one the cooking shows use on tv :) it also came with a free ice cream maker attatchment so I'm looking forward to trying that :) 
I'll let u know how it goes :) all you ladies that are on Facebook should take photos of your meals and post them I would love to see what kind of food you all have in your homes :) I especially want to see yours future :) 
Well I hope all the ladies who are pregnant are well and I hope all the ladies with babies are well too :) have a great day :) xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Ready, hard to wrap our minds around the fact our babies are 2 months old already !!
I have to say my hat is off to you for being a working mom.. I feel like I am crazy busy with try to keep up with the kids and I am home !!
The extra income would def. be nice tho .. money is always tight now that I am home.

Mum, you don't want to see what I cook.. geez, my hubby doesnt like just about everything and if I dare as try cooking something outside of bland he won't eat it ( he is the king of excuses.. onions make me gassy, green pepper gives me cramps ect:haha:)
My specialty is baking.. I love, love to bake but sadly I also like to eat what I make so I try not to indulge in that hobby.
I am lucky that Harrison is now sleeping from 8pm till 5 or 6 am so there is no grumpiness from sleep dep. here but our battle here is now that he is sleeping through the night, I would like to move him to his own room...BUT Emily is taking up two bedrooms !!
back in December we decorated ( in Tinkerbell) and bought new furniture for the bigger bedroom for Emily to move into a " big girl" bed..
Well she is still in her crib in her nursery ( which is where Harrison is suppose to go) and she has no interest to leave..
My hubby won't relent and just leave her in that room ( where she seems happy to be) and give Harrison the bigger room ( all it would take is a coat of paint and it would be more boy).. we could move all her new furnature into her current bedroom.. it matches... but no.. for some reason hubby is dead set for her to have the ( maybe 5sq feet bigger) room:dohh:
I am afraid that she will rebel towards Harrison if we force her out of that room and have Harrison move in.. :growlmad: .. he frustrates me because he can be so stubburn.. I even said that why don't we keep Emily in her current room put Harrison in the bigger room and when it came time for him to move to a toddler bed.. switch rooms then.. 
We have been having the agrument for six months..MEN:dohh:


----------

